# CAMPAIGN 2016



## LGriffin

Please file it all here so that we can keep tabs on the candidates. It's always interesting to look back in these threads. 

I'll begin with this gem:

*Hillary Clinton Not Talking About '92 Clinton-Gore Confederate Campaign Button*
It's unclear if the Clinton-Gore Confederate flag campaign button that has been prominent on social media was an official part of their 1992 presidential campaign.


And Hillary Clinton isn't clarifying, nor is her team responding to questions about her husband honoring the flag as Arkansas governor in 1987.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...federate-campaign-button/?utm_source=facebook


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy




----------



## LGriffin

Indeed, Obama had his own Confederate flag campaign badge, which states "Where the confederate flag still flies, we have built a powerful coalition of African Americans and white Americans."

The quote was taken from Obama's racially heated speech in 2008, during which he also praised his mentor former pastor the controversial Reverend Wright.

Obama was not alone in using the symbol of the Confederate flag, synonymous with the South, to solicit political support.



Hillary clinton had her own brand of Confederate merchandise in 2008.

Strange given that she has also stated that the flag has no place in the US today.

She's also staying quiet about her husband's previous use of the 'racist' symbol.

And the fact that it flew above her house for 12 years
http://christianpatriots.org/2015/0...nfederate-flag-during-presidential-campaigns/

Only $149.99? "What a bargain!"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-Arkans...310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a020de74e


----------



## HistoryHound

Now come on LG, be serious. The confederate flag is evil by modern day standards and you're talking about things that happened way far back in 2008. It's a different time now. We have to rid ourselves of the ways of the long distant past.


----------



## LGriffin

http://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRUMP FIRES BACK 
Video: 'The Donald' slams Univision, Neil Young*

*Donald Trump says 'hypocrite' Neil Young asked him for money*
*Trump threatens to sue Univision for pulling out of Miss Universe*
*New poll has The Donald in GOP's top tier for 2016*
*VIDEO: Meet Donald Trump's biggest, little supporter *
*Fox News Poll: Voters doubt Obama administration can stop Iran*
*Jep and Jessica Robertson: Bobby Jindal is our pick for president*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Taunton homeowner flies Confederate flags despite facing outcry*
*By Charles Winokoor, Taunton Gazette *
Published 9:45 AM EDT Jun 27, 2015

Text Size:








Taunton Gazette Photo | Charles Winokoor

TAUNTON, Mass. -It was late Tuesday afternoon when Edward Filipiak took down his two Confederate flags, our news partners at the Taunton Gazette report.

One was sharing a pole underneath an American flag in his Myricks Street front yard, and another was flying under the same setup in his backyard. That left another half-dozen flags, among them POW/MIA and Taunton's Liberty and Union, to flap in the breeze.

But after sleeping on it and giving it plenty of thought, Filipiak reversed his previous conciliatory gesture.

Within a day and a half of his taking down those symbols of the long-gone Southern Confederacy, they'd been hoisted back up their respective poles.

"The more I thought about it, the more pissed off I got," he said.

Filipiak had taken down the Confederate flags after being informed that Taunton City Councilor Sherry Costa Hanlon had expressed outrage that at least a handful of Taunton-area homeowners were flying or displaying an image that many Americans view as synonymous with anti-black, pro-slavery sentiment.

He wasn't happy about removing them from public view, never mind that there's been a national backlash against displaying the so-called "Blood-Stained Banner" ever since a white 21-year-old man last week shot to death nine black men and women inside a church in Charleston, South Carolina.

Filipiak insists the easily recognizable Confederate States flag canton - with its blue-saltire, diagonal cross and 13 stars - has never represented anything to him other than what he calls a "Southern attitude" of good manners and fair play.

"You hear 'yes sir and yes ma'am' more times in a few minutes down there than you do in a year up here," the 60-year-old Baltimore native said.

Filipiak also claims the Civil War was less about slavery, which he described as "a popular issue," and more about states' rights.

And although Filipiak says he's "got black friends all over" - and that his wife, Dora, and her black friends "party like rock stars" - he also said he likes wearing his Rebel hat every now and then.

"I'm a *******," Filipiak said, nearly under his breath.

But not a racial bigot, he added.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/taunton-homeowner-flies-confederate-flags-despite-facing-outcry/33807584

Be sure to read the comments


----------



## kwflatbed

*Confederate flag hung from memorial honoring black soldiers*
Associated Press
BOSTON - A Confederate flag that was been attached to a Boston memorial honoring an all-bla


----------



## kwflatbed

So instead of outlining their one plan the pro Progressive Republicans are downing Donald Trump for telling the truth and putting forth his plan on illegal immigration. The latest, Jen Bush says it does not reflect the GOP's position. He's right---IT REFLECTS THE PEOPLES POSITION!!!
TRUMP '2016


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

The more Trump is out there, speaking his mind, the more I like the guy. He tells it like it is. He seems to be on the same page as I with a lot of issues. He's pro 2a, wants to build a wall to keep the illegals out, wants to strengthen the middle class (not suffocate it) and wants to make substantially better trade deals- unlike the limp wrist in office. 

I'm definitely for this guy. Only candidate that can't be bought by special interests...


----------



## LGriffin

Exactly, some say he's nuts but I always respect the few left who have the fortitude to tell it like it is. 
I also like that he intends to have Mexico essentially pay for said wall.
A Cruz /Trump ticket would be a home run.
He's certainly more qualified than this limp-wristed vacationing disorganizer.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed

The government-media-industrial complex has shown-beyond a shadow of a doubt-they no longer hold any allegiance to America or its citizens. Transnational progressives are determined to destroy our sovereignty, borders and culture.

Trump frightens them because he poses a direct threat to their power and influence. He is a Teddy Roosevelt-style nationalist, who seeks to break the stranglehold of Big Business, Big Media and Big Government. Moreover, his vast wealth means that he...

See More

The elites' problem with Donald Trump: He's not for sale - World Tribune
Jeffrey T. Kuhner The media establishment is having a cardiac arrest. The reason? Donald Trump has thrown his hat into the Republican presidential...
http://www.worldtribune.com


----------



## kwflatbed

*'WORST PRES' EVER? 
CDC official rips Obama over 2014 border surge*

*VIDEO: Candidates weighing in on the issue of border security *








*VIDEO: Trump makes new calls to secure U.S. border *


----------



## kwflatbed

The original post comment "Donald J. Trump is the man. He just responded to his critics with 7 BRUTAL words after they demanded he apologize... and now they're going viral.
Donald isn't taking orders from anyone... and this proves it.
Do you support Donald Trump?"


BOOM: Trump Responds to Critics Demanding He Apologize With 7 BRUTAL Words... It's Going Viral
This is massive.
conservativetribune.com

http://conservativetribune.com/trum...dium=WesternJournalism&utm_content=2015-07-06


----------



## kwflatbed

His voice for "WE THE PEOPLE" is our right to hear.

whether or not Trump wins the nomination, His voice for our sovereign nation rights is GOD SENT : . .

we owe him : right now we owe him for defending us and we have to defend him .
Canada does not dump its garbage into the USA. Canada respects our sovereign nation rights .
HE has to make the case to become the nominee :.


Donald Trump is leading the GOP presidential field in North Carolina in a newly released poll....
By Thomas Madison I really like Donald Trump. Not because his language is shocking, although it certainly is to those of us who have suffered the legion of...
powderedwigsociety.com


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Donald smoked the interview with ABC. Crushed that girl and her questions... All of which were tough and looking for an "Ah-ha!" moment. 

He's not doing this for a publicity stunt, he has become the real deal.


----------



## kwflatbed

Trump said criminals including murderers and rapists are entering the U.S. as illegals. Is he wrong? Vote in Newsmax's online National Survey Here: http://tiny.cc/c0w1zx


Do You Agree with Donald on Mexico and Immigration? Vote Here!
http://www.newsmax.com/surveys/2016GOP/GOP-s-2016-Nominee/id/113/kw/default/?dkt_nbr=ftthylvz

NBC, Univision, and Macy's cut ties with Donald Trump after his Mexico comments.
Newsmax.com


----------



## GARDA

Historians tell us the War in Afghanistan has been our longest? Has it? Or have recent events in SC, and by Walmart, Amazon, eBay, Sears, et al, just given this country's Civil War that profound distinction: 1861-2015? To the SC House members who voted 96-20 in favor of removing the Confederate Flag from state grounds I dare say that you can't legislate tolerance by vilifying a piece of cloth any more than our Supreme Court has robustly defended heinous acts of protected speech under the 1st Amendment by allowing protestors to burn the US Flag or by permitting Westboro Baptist Church members to demonstrate at the funerals of our military dead with signs like "Pray for More Dead Soldiers".
Shaking. My. Head.


----------



## kwflatbed

MACY'S DROPS TRUMP LINE - MORE THAN 30,000 CUSTOMERS REVOLT


30,000+ Macys Customers Complain Over Donald Trump Firing; Customers Cutting Up Credit Cards
Macy's is paying the price for sacking Donald Trump, thousands of customers are cutting up their Macy's credit card in protest
realitywives.net


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

He's my fav so far. It was Cruz, but Trump blew RIGHT by him. 

Anti-political correctness, and can't be bought. Best candidate since Reagan.


----------



## pahapoika

Just hope he doesn't implode like ross perot at the last minute


----------



## kwflatbed

Fox & Friends First


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Fuck yeah Trump! 

Jeb gets the nomination, I'm staying home. Trump? Can't wait to tell the libtards and the RINOS to suck it by pulling that lever.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Donald Trump Made Huge Announcement To All Christians &#8230; He's The Only One Saying This*
By clyde -
Jul 15, 2015
https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?te...christians-hes-the-only-one-saying-this/&via=
http://plus.google.com/share?url=ht...-all-christians-hes-the-only-one-saying-this/
http://pinterest.com/pin/create/but...ose.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/dtrump.png

Donald Trump isn't afraid to say what needs to be said. Now the billionaire, television personality and presidential aspirant has a straightforward message for Christians.

"The Christians are being treated horribly because we have nobody to represent the Christians. Believe me, if I run and I win, I will be the greatest representative of the Christians they've had in a long time," Trump said in a recent interview.
Christians they've had in a long time," Trump said in a recent interview.










In the midst of persecution in the Middle East by Islamic extremists and persecution at home by liberals who would take away the freedoms of religion and expression, Christians need a champion. The other U.S. presidential wannabes have largely failed to address directly the state of Christianity in the world. Trump is filling that void.

In the same interview, Trump criticized the Obama administration for its anti-Christian immigration policies. He exposed Obama for allowing Muslims who live in Syria to come to the United States while blocking the Christians in Syria.

"I learned this weekend &#8230; that if you're a Christian living in Syria you can't come into this country. Yet, if you are a Muslim living in Syria, who are not under attack, they can come in. We have Christians being beheaded all over the world by ISIS. In Syria and in Iraq, in particular, those Christians can't come into this country," he said.

And with such comments, the Trump bandwagon continues to take on passengers. David Brody of CBN is encouraging evangelicals to support the business magnate.

http://gopthedailydose.com/2015/07/...-all-christians-hes-the-only-one-saying-this/


----------



## kwflatbed

The Reformation of the Republic of America
Trump is doing what all of D. C can't do combined !!
‪#‎LetsMakeAmericaGreatAgain‬


----------



## kwflatbed

*CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?*
*Graham obliterates phone in video amid Trump furor*

*DIGGING HIS OWN GRAVE: Trump plans to be buried on own golf course*
*ON THE FRONTIER: Trump to visit US-Mexico border*
*VIDEO: Trump says rivals are targeting him because of his poll numbers*








*WHAT'S HE WORTH? Trump financial docs don't disclose wealth*
*Border Patrol Union Ordered By National AFL-CIO Thuggery To Rescind Trump's Border Tour Offer
‪#‎ccot‬ ‪#‎tcot‬ ‪#‎tlot‬ ‪#‎teaparty‬ ‪#‎news‬


Border Patrol Union Ordered By National AFL-CIO Thuggery To Rescind Trump's Border Tour Offer |...
Strange the AFL-CIO would try to hurt a presidential candidate for saying the same things the union always says. This kind of crap is why I left the union."
rickwells.us*


----------



## kwflatbed

Obama Going Home To Kenya - Just Stay There, Become President Of Kenya Instead - Rev JD Manning
‪#‎ccot‬ ‪#‎tcot‬ ‪#‎tlot‬ ‪#‎teaparty‬ ‪#‎news‬


Obama Going Home To Kenya - Just Stay There, Become President Of Kenya Instead - Rev JD Manning...
rickwells.us


----------



## LGriffin

I heard Colonel West interviewed a few months ago and he stated that the only reason that he hasn't run is bc he wasn't asked by the GOP and that's how it works. If he threw his hat in the ring, I would actually have hope for the GOP. He is the only leader charismatic enough to steal the spotlight from Trump and bring credibility back to the party.
At this point, we currently have thirty-three declared presidential candidates for 2016, thirty-one of which shouldn't even be a consideration. The GOP had better get their heads out of their asses before they guarantee another rat victory...




The GOP is concerned about a combat mission that he was involved in but anyone who works for a living knows that if you're not working, you're not getting your hands dirty.


----------



## kwflatbed

'DONALD TRUMP ACT': Dems Ticked After New Act To Defund Sanctuary Cities Passes House

http://woundedamericanwarrior.com/donald-trump-act-dems-ti&#8230;/


'DONALD TRUMP ACT': Dems Ticked After New Act To Defund Sanctuary...
Notice how Democrats get their panties in a bunch when Republicans try to pass legislation after a tragedy happens. Isn't that their own strategy with gun control?...
woundedamericanwarrior.com|By FreedomDaily


----------



## kwflatbed

Good afternoon Fellow Patriots and Liberty Lovers if you have not read Rod Eccles article for the week then it is a must read because Rod brilliantly lays out why Donald Trump and his message is resonating with the American People. Whether you love him or you hate him The Donald is speaking the truth and is speaking the language of WE THE PEOPLE. The question is will you play your Trump Card in 2016??? Please read this great article and share it with all of your friends because Rod Eccles articles are ones you definitely want to read.


Will Other Candidates Start Playing Their 'Trump Cards?'
This political season has started with a big bang. So far, we do not even have to pay that much attention to the boring Democratic side of this process. What we...
NATSENTINEL.COM

http://www.natsentinel.com/will-other-candidates-start-playing-their-trump-cards/

*BREAKING: Trump Just Announced His Pick For Attorney General&#8230; This Is HUGE*
Posted on Thursday, July 30th, 2015 at 10:00 PM.

by:REPOST ADMIN


This Article originally appeared on AMERICA'S FREEDOM FIGHTERS

Written By: Dean James

*Donald Trump has wasted no time telling America who choice for attorney general is and you will LOVE it! After years and years of Eric Holder's garbage we need an America loving, no nonsense person that will take care of business.*

On Twitter, Trump said his choice for Attorney General is none other than TREY GOWDY! How awesome would that be!

South Carolina representative and chairman of the House Select Committee on Benghazi Trey Gowdy has earned the nickname "THE BULLDOG" and is feared by Obama and his gang of demented thugs. Let's hope he NAILS Clinton once and for all!


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL
New high for Donald Trump, new low for Hillary*

*GOP TRUCE: Candidates focus ire on Democrats at New Hampshire forum*
*BIDEN SUPER PAC GROWS: Close aide to VP's late son joins Joe Biden 2016 super PAC*
*INEVITABLE NO MORE? Clinton march to party nod disrupted*
*COMPLETE FOX NEWS DEBATE COVERAGE* | GET FOX NEWS ELECTION 2016 APP: *iPhone* | *Android*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DEFINING MOMENTS: GOP rivals battle to stake their positions in 
first Campaign 2016 debate*
*CAMPAIGN 2016: FROM FIERY* criticism of ObamaCare and the Iran nuclear deal to support for Israel and the rights of the unborn, the 10 top Republican presidential candidates did all they could to define and separate themselves Thursday night during the Fox News debates in Cleveland, Ohio.


*CONTENTIOUS POINT: Paul and Christie spar over NSA* | *TRUMP HIGHLIGHT REEL: GOP frontrunner's standout zingers*
*DON'T MISS A MOMENT: Relive both debates with our video playlist* | *VIDEO: Trump won't rule out third-party run*








*STANDING OUT: Carson reveals why he's different from other GOP contenders*
*DEBATE STATS: Bush avoided confrontation, Trump stayed on attack*
*REPEAL THREAT: Perry says he will 'take a bottle of Wite-Out' to Obama's orders*
*FOX NEWS FIRST: It was YUGE! GOP debate rocks Cleveland*
*SPECIAL GUEST: Trump says Hillary attended his wedding after donation* | *VIDEO: Trump blasts Iran deal*








*EARLY DEBATE RECAP: GOP underdogs go after Clinton, Obama; downplay long odds*
*'NOT WATCHING': Where was Hillary Clinton during the debate? Taking a selfie with Kim Kardashian*
*VIDEOS: Is Donald Trump part of the 'war on women'?*







| *Jeb Bush defends record on education*








*VIDEO: Is Marco Rubio more prepared for White House than Jeb Bush?*








*VIDEO: Can Jeb Bush pull off his bold economic campaign promise?*








*VIDEOS: Walker on why he changed his illegal immigration position *







| *Jeb Bush on Iraq War: 'It was a mistake'*








*DOWNLOAD FOX NEWS' ELECTION APP:* *iPhone* | *Android*


----------



## LGriffin

I thought Cruz did well and he's the only one with the the track record to back him up. Carson was also impressive but he got short time due to the many Trump side shows i'd like to see him as a VP to gain more experience in Gov't.

I'm done with Trump based on his history with the Clinton's and his announcement that he would run 3rd party and jeopardize the safety of my country by guaranteeing another Clinton victory. I appreciate a person who tells it like it is as much as any Type A but Trump is sneaky. He was a registered demorat as recently as 2001, during 9/11. Now he talks the talk and while I appreciate his stance on immigration and job creation, I know that he's the type of individual who will piss on your boots and tell you it's raining. I understand his excuse for contributing heavily to rats. That's business when you choose to do business in Rat states but don't overlook who was seated in the front row at his wedding. That's personal: https://danielcrane18.files.wordpress.com/.../wpid-wp...



"When Clinton last ran for office, Trump was torn between supporting her and former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani. " They're both terrific people, and I hope they both get the nomination," he told CNN in 2007, adding that he thought Clinton would surround herself with good people to negotiate a deal with Iran. A year later, Trump wondered publicly why Clinton wasn't chosen as President Obama's running-mate.

In 2012, as Obama was running for re-election, Trump called Clinton "terrific" again in an interview with Fox News, saying she performed well as Secretary of State.

"Hillary Clinton I think is a terrific woman," he told Greta Van Susteren. "I am biased because I have known her for years. I live in New York. She lives in New York. I really like her and her husband both a lot. I think she really works hard. And I think, again, she's given an agenda, it is not all of her, but I think she really works hard and I think she does a good job. I like her.

And on Fox and Friends on Wednesday, Trump explained why he donated to Clinton's campaigns.

"I'm a businessman. I contribute to everybody," Trump said. "When I needed Hillary, she was there."
http://time.com/3962799/donald-trump-hillary-clinton/


----------



## GARDA




----------



## pahapoika

oh, oh !

shades of ross perot all over again


----------



## Kilvinsky

Kardashian and her husband, Kanye West, attended a sold-out Clinton event where tickets cost $2,700 per person.
*The RICH are the very problem we have in America, according to Hilary, but she holds events that cost THIS much? What a WHORE! And speaking of whores, only a Kardashian would pose with a presidential candidate and try to put on a 'sexy' look. Hilary, you're in GOOD company there!*

Clinton, who is vying for the Democratic nomination for the White House, said in a statement during the debate,"I'm not watching, and I don't need to be."
*I think you SHOULD have watched, you might have picked up on a few things that you can pull out of your ass at a later date that you can say you always believed in...as your campaign tanks.*

Then she added,* "*I'm on the road tonight, but I wanted to take a moment to ask you to chip in $1 or more right now to fight for the vision you and I share."
*Lots of GALL to ask for a $1 when you're already charging $2700, or are you likening one dollar to 2700 of them?*


----------



## pahapoika

Hank Moody said:


> I don't believe he'd intentionally alter his plans in order to support Hillary.


Hope you're right. I like what he has to say , but that picture of him with the Clintons at his wedding is pretty damning.


----------



## HistoryHound

Hank Moody said:


> I don't believe he'd intentionally alter his plans in order to support Hillary.


I don't think he'd do it to help her, but I can picture him running as an independent because his ego can't handle being told no. In that case he helps her even if it's not his intent.


----------



## Kilvinsky

HistoryHound said:


> I don't think he'd do it to help her, but I can picture him running as an independent because his ego can't handle being told no. In that case he helps her even if it's not his intent.


Exactly. Well summed up. I DO like his no nonsense approach. He sure as hell doesn't speak like a politician and it's VERY refreshing, but I'm still so very skeptical.


----------



## FAPD

Telling the truth hurts the current machne, but I can't see Trump not screwing it up for the election. He'll pull alot of voters to him, but it probably won't be enough as an independent, and it will probably trip up any chance for a Republican runner to beat the dems....


----------



## LGriffin

Talk about pandering for votes. 
Hillary is promising free college while Sanders is swooning the blacklivesmatter idiots.



> Sanders advocates for establishing a "new model of police training" all together, which grants authority to activists, such as Black Lives Matter protesters:
> "At the federal level we need to establish a new model police training program that reorients the way we do law enforcement in this country. With input from a broad segment of the community including activists and leaders from organizations like Black Lives Matter we will reinvent how we police America."


http://www.mrctv.org/blog/sanders-w...rotesters-help-reinvent-how-we-police-america


----------



## kwflatbed

Mass. auto dealer tells Trump to 'Come on down' for fundraiser

Ernie Boch, Jr., who owns auto dealerships valued at $1 billion, will hold a fundraiser for Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump.

http://www.wcvb.com/politics/auto-dealer-ernie-boch-to-hold-fundraiser-for-donald-trump/34650098


----------



## LGriffin

Hank Moody said:


> I'd like to attend that !!!!


Did you watch the video? Maybe you'll get to sit next to Hillary.


----------



## HistoryHound

LGriffin said:


> Did you watch the video? Maybe you'll get to sit next to Hillary.


It's official. My dog doesn't like her. Granted it could have something to do with my reaction to her commercials, but he really doesn't like her and he's a good judge of people.


----------



## LGriffin

HistoryHound said:


> It's official. My dog doesn't like her. Granted it could have something to do with my reaction to her commercials, but he really doesn't like her and he's a good judge of people.


Dogs always know.


----------



## Kilvinsky

www.Hiliary.Satan2016.com

How can anyone NOT love that!?!?


----------



## GARDA




----------



## LGriffin

*Donald Trump Attacks Bernie Sanders for Weakness Against Black Lives Matter Protestors *





I sincerely hope these turds test him.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...-plan-designed-to-get-americans-back-to-work/

Excellent plan.

Also plans to hire more law enforcement (ICE) to help curb the issue.


----------



## pahapoika

I like trump.
Just wish i could trust him.
Feel like nobody has represented me since Regan.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

woodyd said:


> I can't get behind Trump. Obviously, if he wins the Republican nomination, I would vote for him over Clinton, but I hope he doesn't get that far. I find Trump to be arrogant, and I find it concerning that he refuses to commit to support the eventual Republican nominee. His comments about immigration, regardless of how anyone feels about it personally, will alienate Hispanic Republicans (meaning he won't win Florida), and even if by some Act of God, trump did win, would damage our international relations.
> There are great, conservative choices in Marco Rubio or Mike Huckabee, both of whom are accomplished Republicans and have solid plans for the Country. Ben Carson is a brilliant neurosurgeon and passionate conservative. Jeb Bush, despite not being as conservative as the other contenders, proved himself as Governor of Florida. I would vote for any one of these four men before Trump, any day of the week.


I think you're absolutely nuts to pick Jeb the RINO, or Rubio who's for amnesty over Trump. Republican Hispanics? They'll absolutely vote for Trump, because they came here the right way, or think conservatively. He was leading the polls with the Hispanic vote last I read.

Damage our international relations? WHAT international relations? We're not backing our longest ally Israel, we've made a train wreck of a nuclear deal with Iran who chants "death to America," we've done little to nothing to combat ISIS, and we're still funding countries that have questionable intent. We tell Putin not to invade Crimea, he laughs in our face and rolls tanks in. We're the absolute laughing stock of the world right now. We have zero international relations.

Know what we need to go back to being? The biggest kid on the playground, that everyone feared.


----------



## LGriffin

This will be an excellent plan if he can actually set it in motion:


Meanwhile, This dope can't even free his own mike:


----------



## kwflatbed

DONALD TRUMP's Immigration Plan Will END Birthright Citizenship For Anchor Babies Foaled By ILLEGAL Aliens


DONALD TRUMP's Immigration Plan Will END Birthright Citizenship For Anchor Babies Foaled By...
He will also invalidate all of Obama's executive orders on illegal immigration. More reasons why Trump is leading in the polls.
GOPTHEDAILYDOSE.COM|BY DYLAN PRICE


----------



## kwflatbed

*Michelle Obama Challenged Mrs. Trump - Got a BRUTALLY Honest Response*


It's been an amazing week for the Trump family. When the business mogul first announced his campaign in June, nobody was taking him seriously. However, that all changed last week when he was named the frontrunner in the GOP race.

Now, Americans everywhere are preparing for the possibility of the Trumps entering the White House. While Donald Trump would obviously be a welcome change from Obama (anyone would be), the beautiful Melania Trump is also sure to bring class and elegance back to the position of First Lady.
When comparing Melania with Michelle Obama, it quickly becomes clear that she outclasses our first lady in every way. Born in a small town in Slovenia, Melania became a model and met Trump in the 1990s. She became engaged to him in 2004, and they married a year later. Then, in 2006, she gave birth to their son, Barron William Trump.

Though liberals love to portray Melania as a "dumb model," it turns out she's far from that. Melania has a degree in design and architecture from the elite University of Ljubljana, and after her successful modeling career she became an astute businesswoman alongside her husband.
Having Melania as a first lady would give us a chance to earn back some of the respect Michelle has cost us since her husband took office. Since then, Michelle has humiliated us in front of world leaders, spent millions of our tax dollars on her own vacations, and publicly slammed our country.

Unlike Michelle Obama, Melania Trump always keeps it classy. She conducts herself with the kind of elegance that is befitting of a first lady. Hopefully, she will be in the White House in 2016, and Michelle will crawl back to whatever hole she came from.

http://gopthedailydose.com/2015/08/...ged-mrs-trump-got-a-brutally-honest-response/


----------



## kwflatbed

Mark Halperin: Other Campaigns Now Think Trump Can Win
Halperin added that "most" believe he can win the nomination, and "a significant number think he could win the White House."
NEWSMAX.COM

http://www.newsmax.com/Politics/Mark-Halperin-Donald-Trump-Iowa-fair/2015/08/17/id/670444/


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...no-immigrant-blasts-city-over-illegal-aliens/

I'll just leave this here, to prove Hank's and my point.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hank Moody said:


> Let's buy a couple plates at Boch's dinner event. Me, you and Trump. EPIC photo.


That's one for the mantle above the fireplace.


----------



## GARDA




----------



## kwflatbed

*'IN LIEU OF FLOWERS' 
NJ woman's obit asks: Don't vote for Hillary*

*HILLARY, THE FBI'S NOT LAUGHING: Clinton jokes about emails as feds probe handling of classified info*
*VIDEO: Clinton refuses to say if private server was wiped clean*








*'NATIONAL SECURITY RISK'? Grassley questions whether Clinton attorney had clearance for thumb drives*
*OPINION: Is the email scandal Watergate all over again?*
*ANALYSIS: Email revelations spur Clinton-Nixon comparisons*


----------



## LGriffin

Hank Moody said:


> Let's buy a couple plates at Boch's dinner event. Me, you and Trump. EPIC photo.


I hate to move in on your bromance with the preface of every great joke but you asked for it. 
Two guys walk into a dinner event ... amateur mistake going into the ring without the "Sarah Palin of wmass."


----------



## Goose

LGriffin said:


> I hate to move in on your bromance with the preface of every great joke but you asked for it.
> Two guys walk into a dinner event ... amateur mistake going into the ring without the "Sarah Palin of wmass."


You had me at western Massachusetts.


----------



## kwflatbed

TRUMP STADIUM RALLY IN ALABAMA...
Southern spectacle part of strategy...
THOUSANDS TURN OUT...
SEN. SESSIONS JOINS ON STAGE...


----------



## Kilvinsky

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> WATCH: Latino Immigrant Blasts City over Illegal Aliens
> 
> I'll just leave this here, to prove Hank's and my point.


God Bless Mr. Rivera and his like minded peers.
And as to this:Analysis: Email revelations spur Clinton-Nixon comparisons, OH HELL NO! Nixon had his faults but he was overall a decent president. I stand by that and have since I was a kid. Hillary would be as big a disaster as our CURRENT Disaster in Chief.

Ok, I know it's all the erased e-mails/erased tapes shit that their comparing, but still, it frosts my pumpkin when they're mentioned in the same breath for any reason.


----------



## Goose

Kilvinsky said:


> God Bless Mr. Rivera and his like minded peers.
> And as to this:Analysis: Email revelations spur Clinton-Nixon comparisons, OH HELL NO! Nixon had his faults but he was overall a decent president. I stand by that and have since I was a kid. Hillary would be as big a disaster as our CURRENT Disaster in Chief.
> 
> Ok, I know it's all the erased e-mails/erased tapes shit that their comparing, but still, it frosts my pumpkin when they're mentioned in the same breath for any reason.


I wasn't alive for the Nixon debacle but was amazed at how much money the Obama campaign spent to buy the presidency, then was further amazed to find out that Nixon spent about the same amount back in the day.


----------



## LGriffin




----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

LGriffin said:


>


Wow. That's probably the absolutely best line up I've ever seen. Talk about a dream team.


----------



## kwflatbed

*EVIDENCE MOUNTING
Clinton may have more emails on second device*

*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton's private server investigation deepens *








*APPROVED: Kentucky GOP allows Sen. Paul to run for re-election, president at same time*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*PLOT TO STUMP TRUMP?
State GOP reportedly to push 'no third party' pledge*

*BORDER WARS: Carson floats idea of drone strikes against border smugglers*
*POTUS TO ENDORSE VP? Amid Biden deliberations, WH leaves door open to Obama primary endorsement*
*MEDIA BUZZ: What the flirtation with Biden is missing*
*COMPLETE 2016 CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed

*Hillary under fire for 'terrorist' attack, Republicans want apology*

* THE GOP IS CALLING ON HILLARY * to apologize after she compared Republican presidential candidates to 'terrorists' for their views on women.


*VIDEO: Hillary likens GOP candidates' views on women to terrorists*








*BAD NEWS FOR HILLARY: New poll suggests Biden a stronger candidate*
*'I HANDLED THAT WELL': Donald Trump on confrontation with reporter Jorge Ramos*
*THE TOUGH QUESTION: What if Hillary Clinton has been deceiving us for years?*
*VIDEO: Clinton worried about e-mail scandal, Biden challenge*








*FOX NEWS 2016 ELECTION HEADQUARTERS*
*








Does Biden Know What's Hidden in Hillary Emails?
Clinton Takes 'Responsibility', Saying It 'Wasn't Best Choice'... 
Dem leaders worry too little too late...
Q-POLL: 'Liar, Dishonest' Most Used to Describe Hillary...
O'MALLEY SWINGS: Rallying around Clinton 'big mistake'...*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hank Moody said:


> Had a very eye opening convo with a former SS guy this week. She's a real peach. Not that I ever gave her credit for being anything else. Worst part? People will still vote for her.


It's common knowledge that the Clintons treated their agents like absolute shit. Barbara Bush however, used to bake cookies for them. It's a recurring trend that democrat presidents and their spouses treat the SS like servants. Disgusting.

Ask about how Mooooochelle treats the SS. Just as bad.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Grand Old Party crashers: Ernie Boch Jr. says protesters welcome at Donald Trump bash*
*082715trump010.jpg*








*Photo by: *
AP
BIG BUCKS: Ernie Boch Jr. is hosting a $100-a-head fundraiser at his Norwood mansion tonight for Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump, above.
1
Friday, August 28, 2015

Car czar Ernie Boch Jr. has a familiar message for the dozens of pro-choice activists planning to protest his fundraiser for Donald Trump this evening: Come on down!

"Everybody's entitled to their opinion," Boch told the Herald last night. "Nobody wants someone protesting them, but what are you going to do? &#8230; Everyone should have a voice. We're here to hear Mr. Trump express his opinions. He's a world figure and people are coming to hear what he has to say."

Boch said he's expecting upward of 1,000 people at the $100-a-head fundraiser and more than 100 media members will cover the event, including CNN, which is broadcasting live from the party.

"I knew it would be busy but I had no idea," he said. "Hundreds of people have asked me, and hundreds of people are asking hundreds of people who know me. I have people from high school calling me. My enemies are calling me! You've got to admit, Trump has changed the game.

"It's going to be a great event," he added. "The weather will be spectacular. There will be great food, a great band and we have a world figure coming to speak."

Some 75 or more sign-waving, pro-choice activists are expected to descend on Boch's Norwood manse today to protest Trump, said one of the organizers.

"We'll be visible in front of the home with signs, T-shirts, loud chants," said Christian Miron, the political director of NARAL Pro-Choice Massachusetts.

"We're going to be very seen, very heard, and make sure Donald Trump, in addition to hundreds supporting him, are aware that he is far outside the mainstream values of people here in Massachusetts as it relates to women's health and reproductive rights," Miron said.

The invitation-only soiree will feature cocktails, live music by rock cover band Fortune, a live broadcast by Herald columnist and talk-show host Howie Carr and food from chef Tony Ambrose. That all-American menu will include Cape Cod striped bass, Maine lobster, Concord heirloom tomatoes and "Great American fried surf clam."

Grand Old Party crashers: Ernie Boch Jr. says protesters welcome at Donald Trump bash


----------



## LGriffin

"We'll be visible in front of the home with signs, T-shirts, loud chants," said Christian Miron, the political director of NARAL Pro-Choice Massachusetts.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Donald Trump rips CNN, illegals, John Kerry, backs Tom Brady*
*By:*
Owen Boss, Gayle Fee
Slamming Secretary of State John F. Kerry as "a joke," Donald Trump whipped a crowd of supporters into a froth at a fundraiser at car czar Ernie Boch Jr.'s Norwood manse, where the fiery real estate mogul doubled down on his hardline anti-immigration stance and scorched a CNN reporter.


Photo Gallery


New England stars on hand for Ernie Boch Jr.'s Trump bash
Trump vows at Boch bash: Illegal immigrants are 'going to be gone'


----------



## kwflatbed

*Every Time Obama, Kerry, And Clinton Open Their Mouth's !!!!!!!*


----------



## kwflatbed

Sarah Palin Just Made a MAJOR TRUMP Announcement - This Would Change EVERYTHING! -

Former Alaska Governor and Vice Presidential candidate Sarah Palin just spoke to Extra about her views of Donald Trump. After her falling out with Fox News, it's...
GOPTHEDAILYDOSE.COM|BY DYLAN PRICE

Sarah Palin Just Made a MAJOR TRUMP Announcement - This Would Change EVERYTHING! -
*Sarah Palin Defends Donald Trump for 'Telling the Truth'*
Sarah Palin Defends Donald Trump for 'Telling the Truth'


----------



## kwflatbed

Chuck Norris Drops a BOMBSHELL About Obama's Secret Plan for the 2016 Election! -

Famous actor and martial arts expert Chuck Norris has been on the warpath against Hillary Clinton recently, and now he is focusing all of his supernatural...
GOPTHEDAILYDOSE.COM|BY DYLAN PRICE

Chuck Norris Drops a BOMBSHELL About Obama's Secret Plan for the 2016 Election! -


----------



## kwflatbed

[Watch] Donald Trump: "It's Time To Do Something About The MUSLIM Problem In America!!" -


[Watch] Donald Trump: "It's Time To Do Something About The MUSLIM Problem In America!!" -
For those who have been wondering about Trump's position on Islam, he takes no prisoners when he addresses the issue, even mentioning the fact that there is...
GOPTHEDAILYDOSE.COM|BY DYLAN PRICE

[Watch] Donald Trump: "It's Time To Do Something About The MUSLIM Problem In America!!" -


----------



## kwflatbed

*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Trump has gone from unthinkable to unavoidable*
- Trump signs pledge not to run as independent
- Trump signs GOP pledge -- with wrong date
- Biden says he's unsure he has 'emotional energy' for 2016 run
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*Benghazi investigators hoped to 
grill Clinton IT specialist on evidence*

*INVESTIGATORS ON THE* Benghazi Select Committee had hoped to question former Clinton IT specialist Bryan Pagliano over the possible destruction of evidence, known in legal circles as "spoliation," a congressional source tells Fox News.


*'SORRY' FOR CONFUSION: Clinton stops short of apology for email actions*
*CONFIDANT TESTIFIES: Ex-Clinton aide testifies in Beghazi probe behind closed doors, Dem lashes out*
*VIDEO: Will Clinton's sinking favorability boost a Biden run?*








*VIDEO: Clinton gives third national interview since campaign began*


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed

DOWN 9 IN NH...
BOSSY HILLARY MAKES FANS SIGN LOYALTY PLEDGE...
POLL: TRUMP BEATS HEAD TO HEAD...
_Receives 25% of black vote..._
BALZ: BushClinton beware; Something stirring...
KRISTOL: Republicans about to embark on fall romance with Ben Carson...
Biden marching with Trumka in Labor Day parade... 
_Blasts Economy: 'Devastating for Workers,' 'I'm Mad, I'm Angry!'_


----------



## Kilvinsky

*So... what have we learned in 2,070 years?* "The budget should be balanced, the Treasury should be refilled, public debt should be reduced, the arrogance of officialdom should be tempered and controlled, and the assistance to foreign lands should be curtailed lest Rome become bankrupt. People must again learn to work, instead of living on public assistance." Cicero - 55 BC *Evidently nothing!*


----------



## kwflatbed

LATEST CNN POLL -- TRUMP CONTINUES TO RISE ACROSS THE BOARD...
[After all] "that his opponents and the media have done to paint Donald Trump as a misogynist, he continues to surge in the polls, surprisingly leading among women in the latest CNN poll at 33%, up from 20% a month ago. He is polling at 31% among men, meaning that even more women than men support Trump! Explain this, talking head pundits!

[He] also gained significantly among college graduates...Further...51 percen...

See More


Trump pulls even farther ahead in new CNN poll, dominating the field, gaining dramatically in two key demographics
POWDEREDWIGSOCIETY.COM

Trump pulls even farther ahead in new CNN poll, dominating the field, gaining dramatically in two key demographics - Powdered Wig Society


----------



## kwflatbed

Trump riles up Dallas crowd over illegal immigration, sanctuary cities
- Merchants say they can't keep up with demand for Donald Trump piñatas
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE


----------



## Kilvinsky




----------



## Kilvinsky

LGriffin said:


> "We'll be visible in front of the home with signs, T-shirts, loud chants," said Christian Miron, the political director of NARAL Pro-Choice Massachusetts.


I just reread the name of the guy from NARAL and find it uncomfortably ironic.


----------



## kwflatbed

_TONIGHT: GUNS BLAZING!
*Shifting debate strategies, GOP hopefuls to take on Trump*_
*WASHINGTON (AP) - In the first Republican presidential debate, most candidates took a hands-off approach to Donald Trump and hoped the brash billionaire would hurt himself.

Instead, he only got stronger.

Trump's unexpected durability has led some of his rivals to shift their strategy for Wednesday's second showdown. Now their goal is to engage Trump, without inflicting any damage on their own campaigns.

The change reflects an evolution in the way Trump is viewed within the Republican Party. No longer dismissed as a summer fling for frustrated voters, Republicans increasingly see Trump as a candidate who could remain atop the field for months and win some early states.

"He's in complete, total control of the political battle space," said Steve Schmidt, a top strategist for Sen. John McCain's 2008 presidential campaign.

Trump will be standing at center stage when the 11 candidates face off at the CNN-sponsored debate at the Reagan Presidential Library in Simi Valley, California. The lineup is the same as last month's opening debate, with one notable addition: former Hewlett-Packard chief executive Carly Fiorina, the only woman in the GOP field.

It's believed to be the largest debate field in modern political history, underscoring just how jumbled the fight for the Republican nomination remains with five months to go before the Iowa caucuses.

My Way News - Shifting debate strategies, GOP hopefuls to take on Trump*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Fiorina, Bush lead charge as GOP rivals try to ding Trump in debate*
*DONALD TRUMP* once again found himself the lightning rod at a Republican presidential debate, as he tangled with a stage full of rivals trying to position themselves as the best alternative to the GOP front-runner.


*AS IT HAPPENED: The Reagan Library Debate* | * FIORINA: 'Shame on us' if GOP won't fight Planned Parenthood*
*'MOM'S NOT HAPPY': Bush admits pot use in youth* | *WALKER: Americans don't need another 'Apprentice' in WH*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump counterpunches well, but Carly gets in his, well, face*
*DEBATE FACT CHECK: Trump claims on vaccines, Florida casinos don't check out*
*VIDEOS: Biggest hits and misses from GOP debate*







| *Carson slams debate format*








*VIDEOS: Krauthammer on what we learned at second debate*







| *Cruz analyzes the debate*








*VIDEOS: Paul predicts 'reshuffling' of GOP field*







*Kasich talks Iran deal, refugee crisis*








*OPINIONS:  Carly Fiorina turns tables on Trump* | * Debate can't fix mistrust, anger at political class*
*OPINION: Trump, Bush, Fiorina: Three questions, three answers at second GOP debate*
*ON THE ATTACK: Candidates at first debate trade testy exchanges* | * MORE ENERGY: Graham vows to end Syrian 'hell'*
*OPINION: Lindsey Graham and other highlights from the first Reagan Library debate*
*VIDEOS:  Analysis of the second tier debate*







| *VIDEO: Analyzing GOP debate strategies *








*COMPLETE 2016 CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

Trump doesn't correct man who says Obama is Muslim

Republican presidential front-runner Donald Trump declined Thursday to correct a questioner at a town hall event who incorrectly stated that President Barack Obama is Muslim and said he'd be "looking at" claims of terrorist training camps on American soil.

Trump doesn't correct man who says Obama is Muslim at town hall in NH


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

kwflatbed said:


> Trump doesn't correct man who says Obama is Muslim
> 
> Republican presidential front-runner Donald Trump declined Thursday to correct a questioner at a town hall event who incorrectly stated that President Barack Obama is Muslim and said he'd be "looking at" claims of terrorist training camps on American soil.
> 
> Trump doesn't correct man who says Obama is Muslim at town hall in NH


I wouldn't either.


----------



## GARDA




----------



## kwflatbed

*New furor in GOP race after Carson says Muslims should not be president*

*DR. BEN CARSON* has come under heavy criticism for comments in an interview broadcast Sunday in which the retired neurosurgeon said he 'would not advocate' electing a Muslim president and claimed Islam was incompatible with the Constitution.


*MEDIA BUZZ: Why blaming the press is working again for Trump*
*'I'M NOT AFRAID': Fiorina braces for attacks after post-debate poll jump*
*VIDEO: Poll shows Fiorina leading Trump in New Hampshire *








*VIDEO: Can Fiorina capitalize on breakout debate performance?*








*FULL CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL
Trump holds his lead but Fiorina, Rubio gain ground*

*READ THE FULL POLL RESULTS*
*RUBIO RISING? Senator boosted by GOP debates, Walker's exit*
*VIDEO: Trump slams Rubio and media as rivals improve in polls*








*GRAPHIC VIDEO: Fiorina PAC defends abortion comments in ad*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL: Few Americans would be proud to have 2016 front-runners as president*
- FOX NEWS POLL: High dissatisfaction with country's direction
- MEDIA BUZZ: Trump rips media as pundits insist he's in decline
- *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## Kilvinsky

I don't care who is president so long as they uphold what I see as important. YES I have favorites and YES there are those I would LIKE to see as President, but I'm bendable. What I see as important is......
Work to support yourself.
Don't expect the world to take care of you.
Don't violate MY rights, and I won't violate yours, unless you're a total scumbag bent on destroying my country.
Respect others, but don't be a douche about it. (PC Bullshit)
Don't break the law. If you have to bend it now and then, so be it, but don't WHINE if you get caught.
Don't WHINE at all.
Pay your taxes, though bitching about it is more than expected from EVERY good citizen.

There are plenty of other things, but these are some pretty basic beliefs I hold. I'm a quazi Decent Catholic (I try, but I COULD try harder) and don't want my beliefs dismissed, tossed out or trampled because some asshole doesn't agree with them.

So, bottom line, you can be a Muslim, a Jew, A Taoist, A Buddist, A Lutheran or even an agnostic or (shiver) an atheist, good for you, do the RIGHT thing (not the LEFT thing) and I'll be OK with you.

Some 'leftist' things I'm good with, but not many, but we can't all think alike and we'll NEVER agree on everything. I can accept that. Just don't be that whore Hillary, or that insane mental case Bernie.


----------



## kwflatbed

This Pope guy talks a mean game when it comes to the illegal immigrants in our nation and else where, but as this article states...
****
"It's no secret that the Pontiff rules a vast global corporation with vast land holdings, and vast sums of wealth and influence. At the very least, he should lead by example and accept the virulent refugee element. Open the Vatican up to Muslim refugees. Make them citizens of your sovereign state and then we'll talk...."


TRUMP TO POPE: TALK IS CHEAP. LET REFUGES INTO THE VATICAN. THEN WE'LL TALK. » BarbWire.com

BARBWIRE.COM|BYFREEDOM PRESS CANADA INC.

TRUMP TO POPE: TALK IS CHEAP. LET REFUGES INTO THE VATICAN. THEN WE'LL TALK. » BarbWire.com


----------



## kwflatbed

*BLAME GAME: Bill Clinton rips GOP, media over Hillary's email woes*

*FORMER PRESIDENT* Bill Clinton lashes out at Republicans and the media amid the investigation into wife Hillary's use of a private email server during her time as secretary of state - claiming that both groups have launched a 'full-frontal assault' on her campaign.


*QUESTIONS PERSIST: Hillary Clinton forced to defend server despite campaign efforts to change subject*
*VIDEO: Most voters think Clinton lied about emails, Fox News poll finds*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Jeb Bush dismisses drop in latest polls, says he needs to be better candidate*
- Trump promises middle-class tax cuts
- FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton popularity drops, Carson gets boost
- *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*

Boehner vows no government shutdown, says he would have survived recall vote
- MEDIA BUZZ: Boehner a frustrated dealmaker who couldn't make any deals
- VIDEO: Speaker's race heats up days after Boehner's announcement


----------



## kwflatbed

*MEDIA BUZZ: Trying to decipher The Donald*
- VIDEO: Trump returns to 'The Factor' 
- VIDEO: Trump on tax plan, dealing with Putin 
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE

GOP's Gowdy says he's not running, won't be drafted for House majority leader


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trump holds event in New Hampshire, says he'd send Syrian refugees back*
*Trump says refugees could be ISIS supporters*
Published 12:22 AM EDT Oct 01, 2015

KEENE, N.H. -Republican presidential front-runner Donald Trump said Wednesday that he would send back Syrian refugees taken in by the U.S. if he's elected president.

"I'm putting the people on notice that are coming from here from Syria as part of this migration," Trump said during a rally in Keene, New Hampshire. "If I win, they're going back."

Watch the report

The billionaire businessman, who is leading early opinion polls, said during an hour-long speech that he was worried the refugees, who have been fleeing their country after years of civil war, could be disguised Islamic State militants.

"They could be ISIS," said Trump, who questioned why Syrians were fleeing their country instead of staying and fighting.

"This could be one of the great tactical ploys of all time," he later added.

Millions of Syrians, many risking their lives, have been fleeing a civil war that has killed more than 250,000 people since March 2011. As many as 9 million people have been displaced, including more than 4 million who have fled the country, according to the United Nations.

Trump holds event in New Hampshire, says he'd send Syrian refugees back


----------



## kwflatbed

*Biden's war of words: VP calls 2016 GOP candidates 'homophobes'*
- VIDEO: Too late for Biden to jump in? 
- MEDIA BUZZ: Using Melania Trump to sex up campaign coverage
- *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## pahapoika

*Trump holds event in New Hampshire, says he'd send Syrian refugees back*
*Trump says refugees could be ISIS supporters*

Well, that does it. Trump has got my vote* *


----------



## kwflatbed

*Marco Rubio says US, allies should establish 'safe zone' in Syria*
- Rubio: GOP race needs to get serious
- MEDIA BUZZ: Why Sanders is shattering expectations
-  COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

Trump Plan Calls For Nationwide Concealed Carry: Are you with him? -
The amount of crime committed by people with conceal and carry permits is very close to zero. The number of times they stop crime is never covered in the&#8230;
GOPTHEDAILYDOSE.COM|BY CLYDE

Trump Plan Calls For Nationwide Concealed Carry: Are you with him? -


----------



## kwflatbed

*Donald Trump says Bowe Bergdahl should have been executed*
- VIDEO: Donald Trump's biggest fan explains her admiration 
- VIDEO: Media attacks on Ben Carson intensify 
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE
*Conservatives flex muscle in House speaker race - but what do they want?*
- Ryan rebuffs growing appeals to run for speaker, Issa weighs bid
- VIDEO: Can Paul Ryan be convinced to run for speaker?


----------



## Goose

I would have just left his ass to rot where he belonged but that's just me. The death penalty is an expensive process and that clown isn't worth it.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trump reaches out to religious leaders, tries to convince voters he has faith*
- O'Malley campaign parts ways with Virginia volunteer arrested on child pornography charges
- VIDEO: Ben Carson responds to GQ article 
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*Sanders, O'Malley jab Clinton ahead of first Democratic debate*
- VIDEO: Frontrunner Clinton prepares to debate surging Sanders 
- Panama condo owners tell Trump 'You're fired!' over mismanagement allegations
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*Feds, tech experts warned software on Clinton server was ripe for hack*

*THE REMOTE DESKTOP SOFTWARE* used to connect Hillary Clinton's private email server to the Internet was the subject of warnings by the US government and tech industry dating back to 2008, according to The Associated Press.


*VEGAS SHOWDOWN: Pressure on Clinton to keep rivals at bay, Biden on sideline*
*VIDEO: Front-runner Clinton prepares to debate surging Sanders*








*'SAY 'NO'': Clinton slams Trump at union rally outside mogul's Vegas hotel*
*TOP DEM 'UNINVITED'?: DNC vice chairwoman says she was disinvited from Democratic debate*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL
Hillary still top dog, but vs. GOP, it's all 'Will He' Joe*

*FOX NEWS POLL RESULTS: Biden more electable than Clinton?*
*FOX NEWS FIRST: Swing state poll shows Hillary between Barack and a hard place*
*VIDEO: Stage is set for Democrats to face off in first debate*








*POLITICAL PLANT?: Trump blasts Jeb over campaign 'intern' who grilled him at forum*
*DONALD TAKES COMEDY: Trump to host 'Saturday Night Live'*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'VERY CONSISTENT': Clinton spars with Dem rivals, defends flip-flops*
AP
*HILLARY CLINTON* cast herself as a 'progressive who likes to get things done' as she defended her policy flip-flops and downplayed her email scandal while trading jabs with her rivals at the first Democratic presidential debate.


*GUN CONTROL DEBATE: Clinton and O'Malley pummel Sanders on stance*
*SANDERS: Americans 'sick' of hearing about Clinton's 'damn emails' *
*AP FACT CHECK: Clinton, Sanders revise history in Dem debate*
*GOP REACTION: Huckabee tweet causes stir, Graham turns in early*
*OPINION: Hillary Clinton won the debate. Democrats' plan for a coronation is on track*
*OPINION: In Vegas, Clinton leaves the table with most of the chips*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Hillary moves left and bests Bernie, with just two email questions*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

DONALD TRUMP FOR PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. JOIN TRUMP ARMY AND MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN..!!
***************************************************************************************


----------



## kwflatbed

*MEDIA BUZZ: Are the media back on the Hillary bandwagon?*
- Clinton debate performance enough to keep Biden on sidelines?
- Exclusive: Bush to post 3rd quarter fundraising numbers, 2014 taxes, medical records
- *COMPLETE 2016 CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*

*FOX NEWS POLL:* *60 percent say Clinton has been dishonest on Benghazi *
- Fox News Poll: Voters say Obama has no Syria plan, Putin 'strong and shrewd'
- Fox News Poll: Most voters say economy hasn't recovered from recession 
- Click here to read the poll results


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy




----------



## kwflatbed

*Chafee raises just $11K for presidential campaign*
*Hillary Clinton has roughly 3,000 times more cash on hand than former RI governor*







By Ted Nesi Published: October 15, 2015, 11:13 pm Updated: October 16, 2015, 11:21 am









John Chafee loyalists anguished over Lincoln Chafee's White House run[/paste:font]

*Chafee won't drop out, says he's shunned for antiwar views*

*At debate, Chafee struggles with questions about Senate votes*
PROVIDENCE, R.I. (WPRI) - It's safe to say donors aren't flocking to help fund Lincoln Chafee's presidential bid.

The former Rhode Island governor raised just $11,336 in outside campaign contributions during the third quarter, which ended Sept. 30, according to a Federal Elections Commission disclosure filed late Thursday. Just 10 individuals gave enough money to Chafee that their donations had to be disclosed.

Chafee has raised just under $40,000 since joining the Democratic primary race - a strong showing for a General Assembly candidate perhaps, but almost nothing in the context of a presidential campaign where major candidates raise tens of millions of dollars.

However, it doesn't appear that Chafee will be running out of cash anytime soon: the independently wealthy ex-Republican has loaned his campaign $363,694, and he still had $59,917 cash on hand as of Sept. 30. (Chafee and his wife, Stephanie, have a fortune of at least $38 million.)

As a comparison, Hillary Clinton's campaign had $33 million on hand and Bernie Sanders' campaign had $27 million as of the same date.

Chafee raises just $11K for presidential campaign


----------



## kwflatbed

*WATCH IT, EH?
Dems take turns cracking Canada jokes at Cruz*

*STAYING THE COURSE: Carson denies he's taking time off to promote book*
*TOTAL SUPPORT: Clinton backs Obama's move to keep US forces in Afghanistan*
*WIN ALREADY? Trump claims victory with two-hour CNBC debate*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Clinton may consider mandatory gun buy-backs, sparks 'confiscation' fears*
- Source: Biden calling top Dems about 2016 ambitions, decision not imminent
- GOP pushes Rand Paul to focus on Senate re-election
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

That woman wants to confiscate guns? She'll start the next civil war.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Source: Trump, Carson likely to get Secret Service protection*
- VIDEO: Sources: Biden expected to announce 2016 run 
- MEDIA BUZZ: Rand Paul insists he's not toast
- *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'I JUST DON'T LIKE THE GUY'
George W. Bush reportedly rips 
Ted Cruz at gathering of Jeb donors*

*FORMER PRESIDENT* George W. Bush reportedly said Sen. Ted Cruz, a former adviser to Bush's 2000 presidential campaign, was 'opportunistic' for aligning himself with front-runner Donald Trump, adding 'I just don't like the guy.'


*VIDEO: Jeb Bush slams Trump's view of history as 'just wrong'*








*MEDIA BUZZ: The establishment finally admit Trump could win this thing*
*BEING WATCHED: Secret Service protection activated for Trump, Carson*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*MEDIA BUZZ: As Trump spars with Bush over 9/11, the left piles on Jeb's brother*
- Webb drops out of Democratic race
- Delaware mayor denies supporting Clinton, as campaign claims
- *COMPLETE 2016 CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Joe Biden not running for president *

Photos








Leigh Vogel/Getty Images

Vice President Joe Biden ended months of intense speculation about his political future on Wednesday by announcing he wouldn't seek the presidency, abandoning a dream he's harbored for decades and putting Hillary Clinton in a stronger position to capture the Democratic nomination.

With President Barack Obama at his side in the White House Rose Garden, Biden said the window for a presidential campaign "has closed."

The question of whether Biden, 72, would enter the race has consumed Democrats for months. His announcement follows a period of deep -- and public -- soul searching about whether to run for the White House while grappling with profound personal grief after his son, Beau, died this summer from brain cancer.

The prospect of a run seemed to decline further after Clinton's commanding performance at the first Democratic presidential debate on October 13. Her poised demeanor and deft handling of tough questions left many analysts convinced that Clinton effectively froze Biden out of the race.

His decision means that barring unexpected developments, Biden's long political career, which includes nearly 40 years in the Senate and two terms as vice president, will end along with the Obama administration on January 20, 2017.

http://www.wcvb.com/national/vice-president-joe-biden-is-not-running-for-president/35961738


----------



## kwflatbed

*Carson pulls ahead of Trump in Iowa poll*
- Pro-Kasich super PAC: Clinton group stole slogan
- MEDIA BUZZ: Media's draft-Biden drive fails as the veep bows out for 2016
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

Jeb Bush Super PAC unveils new TV ad in early states as part of $25M buy
- Carson Super PACs combine forces to supercharge 2016 White House bid
- Lincoln Chafee to address future of presidential campaign on Friday
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

Chafee dropping out of Democratic presidential race

Former Rhode Island Gov. Lincoln Chafee says he's dropping out of Democratic presidential race.

Chafee dropping out of Democratic presidential race


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trailing in Iowa, Trump now battling like a true outsider*
- Clinton, Sanders go on offensive at Iowa dinner
- VIDEO: Are attack ads by Club for Growth causing a 'Trump slump?' 
- *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

U.S. Politics
*Donald Trump leads poll on issue of electability*
Kimberly Atkins

Local Coverage
*NBC to air Trump town hall live in N.H.*
Jack Encarnacao


----------



## kwflatbed

*WHY JOE SAID NO
Biden says he felt he 'couldn't win' in 2016*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Jeb's problem isn't just money, it's message*
*SHARPENING HIS ATTACK: Sanders goes hard after Clinton following debate*
*VIDEO: Why is Trump dropping in Iowa among evangelicals?*








*DEFENDING POLICY SWITCH: Carson says he doesn't want to end Medicare*
*VIDEO: Are ads by Club for Growth causing a 'Trump slump?' *








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## Redneck Hippie

Obama Says Police Often Scapegoated for Society's Failings


----------



## kwflatbed

*DEBATE DRAMA: Carson becomes new Trump target after poll surge*
AP
*WITH A NEW* national poll putting Ben Carson at the front of the Republican field, former front-runner Donald Trump is expected to go after the retired neurosurgeon in the third GOP debate.


*VIDEO: Carson pulls ahead in new poll*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump may rip Carson, but pressure is on Jeb*
*VIDEO: Handicapping the third debate*








*VIDEO: Why the 2016 race is still so fluid*








*UP NEXT: FBN, WSJ present GOP debates Nov. 10*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*'NOT A CAGE MATCH'
GOP candidates unload on debate moderators, take jabs at each other*
*FEW COULD AVOID THE* political crossfire last night at the third Republican presidential primary debate, where tensions flared among several candidates on stage - though, perhaps the biggest clashes came between the candidates and the CNBC moderators.


*'SHOULD BE ASHAMED': RNC chief, candidates rip moderators after GOP debate*
*AP FACT CHECK: GOP debaters and the facts * | *UNDERCARD DEBATE: White House hopefuls slam DC politics *
*VIDEOS: Debate reaction from Ben Carson* | * Donald Trump * | * Ted Cruz* | * Chris Christie * | * Rand Paul *








*MEDIA BUZZ: CNBC moderators repeatedly booed as candidates bash 'nasty' questions*
*RUBIO PLAYS DEFENSE: Senator fends off attacks on experience, record in heated debate*
*OPINION: Debate wasn't much about the economy, stupid* | *OPINION: Why Hillary won the third GOP debate*
*OPINION: Two big things that could shake up the Republican race* | *COMPLETE 2016 DEBATE COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BIPARTISAN DRUBBING
CNBC moderators blasted after third GOP debate*

*MEDIA BUZZ: CNBC's debate fiasco fuels the case that journalists hate Republicans*
*VIDEO: Reince Priebus says 'CNBC should be ashamed'*








*NOT BACKING DOWN: Bush stands by criticism of Rubio's Senate attendance*
*HARRY REID: People of Florida deserve better than a no-show in Rubio*
*COMPLETE 2016 CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## LGriffin

Just stopped by to launch the following grenade:

*CRUZ 2016*

Some talk the talk but he walks the walk so well I'm willing to overlook the Canadian roots.





















*Ted Cruz Blames President Obama for Inciting Murder of Texas Cop*
"Cops across this country are feeling the assault," Cruz told reporters when campaigning in Milford, New Hampshire, on Monday. "They're feeling the assault from the president, from the top on down as we see. Whether it's in Ferguson or Baltimore, the response of senior officials, of the president, of the attorney general, is to vilify law enforcement.

"That is fundamentally wrong, and it is endangering the safety and security of us all," he added.
After a Texas officer is killed "execution-style," Ted Cruz points his finger at the president

*Ted Cruz Slams Black Lives Matter's Rhetoric, Lefties Freak Out*
*"Pigs in a blanket, fry 'em like bacon!" Maybe they meant something else? Ted Cruz just commented on this kind of crap from these "peaceful" activists, so let the wailing and gnashing of teeth begin. https://archive.is/rv8bA

At a campaign stop in rural Iowa on Wednesday, Republican presidential candidate Ted Cruz told ThinkProgress that activists with the Black Lives Matter movement - people who have been peacefully protesting the murder of black men and women by law enforcement - are "literally suggesting and embracing and celebrating the murder of police officers&#8230;"
"If you look at the Black Lives Matter movement, one of the most disturbing things is more than one of their protests have embraced rabid rhetoric, rabid anti-police language, literally suggesting and embracing and celebrating the murder of police officers," the Texas senator said. "That is disgraceful."*
Ted Cruz Slams Black Lives Matter's Rhetoric, Lefties Freak Out


----------



## kwflatbed

*BREAKING AWAY?
GOP campaigns sidestep RNC, push debate changes*


*VIDEO: GOP presidential campaigns discuss debate format changes*








*VIDEO: Fiorina talks CNBC debate, Clinton, attack from 'The View'*








*'NO CHANCE OF WINNING': GOP White House candidates critical of Obama's Syria*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Over the top? Clinton camp slams Sanders for sexism*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

VIDEO: POTTY-MOUTHED KIDS TRASH TRUMP

*Proposal Would Allow 16-Year-Olds To Vote For President in 2016...*








* 
*
*BERNIE BERNS: Sanders Takes Gloves Off Against Hillary in Interview...*
_*'Sanders trouncing Trump, media ignores'...*_


----------



## kwflatbed

Carson admits fabricating West Point scholarship, Politico reports

Ben Carson's campaign on Friday admitted that a central point in his inspirational personal story was fabricated: his application and acceptance into the U.S. Military Academy at West Point., Politico.com reported.

Ben Carson admits fabricating West Point scholarship, Politico reports

*CARSON CONTROVERSY: Report questions candidate's West Point story, campaign pushes back*

*REPUBLICAN PRESIDENTIAL HOPEFUL BEN CARSON'S* campaign is pushing back against a published report that says he fabricated part of a central plank in his personal narrative, 'Gifted Hands' - that the top US general in the Vietnam War guaranteed him admission and a scholarship to the US Military Academy at West Point, a claim of which academy officials say they have no record.


*VIDEO: Carson speaks out about overcoming violent past*








*DEBATE EIGHT: FBN lineup narrows field for next GOP face-off*
* CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG *


----------



## Kilvinsky

******"Hil, are they being kind to you?"
"No, they're being DICKS, just like I said they would."
******"Where are you now?"
"In front of them. I'm just ignoring the tirade of those right wing conspirators. LMAO"
******"Isn't that rude?"
"Right, I should just cooperate and get this BS over with."
******"Well, don't come home right away. I want to make sure that the house is clean for you so you can rest."
"Thanks Bill."
******"NP"
******"We still could have about 20 minutes. You up?"
"BILL! UP FOR WHAT?"
******"IDK, Dinner? Movie? Blo"
"What are you up to?"
******"Oh hun, I'm pulling your leg. That was meant for someone in the secrete service."
"You mean SECRET service?"
******"Yeah sure, whatever."


----------



## mpd61

Ignorance is exactly WHY we may all be doomed in this country..........


----------



## Kilvinsky

Baaaaah, Baaah.


----------



## kwflatbed

*NO MORE GENTLE BEN
Carson flashes feisty side ahead of GOP debate*

*VIDEO: Who will sink and who will swim in FBN GOP debate?*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Don't expect anti-media fireworks at Milwaukee debate*
*KRAUTHAMMER: FBN debate is 'about Jeb Bush'*
*VIDEO: Rubio says personal finance criticism is a distraction*








*WATCH TUESDAY'S GOP DEBATE LIVE ON FOXBUSINESS.COM AND FOXNEWS.COM*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DIVIDES DEEPEN AMONG RIVALS
GOP debate reveals stark differences on immigration, defense, economy*
*MIDDLE-TIER CANDIDATES* step up their game and voice differences on immigration - particularly Donald Trump's plan to round up and deport all illegal immigrants - defense, fixing the stagnant economy and the role of government during last night's Fox Business/Wall Street Journal Republican presidential debate in Milwaukee.


*'COMING FOR YOUR WALLET': Christie fends off Jindal attacks, tries to keep focus on Clinton at early GOP debate*
*FOX NEWS FIRST: Debate Night: Win, Lose, or Draw? *
*'NO PROBLEM': Carson says he's OK with news media vetting as long as Clinton gets same scrutiny*
*'OOPS' MOMENT? Cruz vows to close five US agencies, but names only four, repeats Commerce*
*AP FACT CHECK: Debate features flubs, funny numbers* | *MEDIA BUZZ: Lots of substance, no media-bashing*
*OPINION: Big winners (and one big loser) at Milwaukee GOP debate* | *What happened to Trump?* | *Six takeaways*
*OPINION: Trump shines on economy, Carson hits right tone. But what about Jeb?*
*VIDEOS: Paul: Don't project strength from bankruptcy court* | *Cruz: If the GOP embraces amnesty, Clinton will win*








*VIDEOS: Trump on immigration: 'We either have a country or we don't'* | *Corporate inversions* | * The TPP 







*
*VIDEOS: Rubio: We need to repeal Dodd-Frank* | *Rubio, Paul clash over tax code*








*VIDEOS: Big banks come between Kasich and Cruz* | *Cruz breaks down the cost of his tax plan







*
*VIDEO: Fiorina: We have the strongest military and everyone needs to know it







* | *CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

AP
* TRUMP UNLOADS: Delivers personal attack on Carson - and Iowa backers*
*DONALD TRUMP UNLOADS* on the rest of the GOP field yesterday during a nearly 95-minute, insult-laden speech that veered from comparing Ben Carson to a child molester to calling Iowans 'stupid' - and already has earned him a rebuke from his Republican rivals.


*VIDEO: Trump spokeswoman responds to uproar over Carson comments*








*IT'S A WRAP? Super-delegate count has Clinton a Dem lock* | *'CRIPPLING' COAL? Critics slam Clinton energy plan*
*VIDEO: Behind the FBI's expansion of the Clinton email probe*







| *VIDEO: Did Clinton try to join the Marines?*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Can Rubio withstand scrutiny?* | *CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DEM DEBATE DRAMA
Clinton ripped over Mideast, Wall Street ties*

*VIDEO: Clinton's superdelegate strategy*








*AWKWARD TIE-IN: Clinton takes heat after invoking 9/11 in countering criticism of Wall St*
*FACT CHECK: Sanders on 1 percent; Clinton on health law*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

The Best of one of the Best of trump again tonight in TX :
20,000 +
sad parts but he was great, notice 2nd Amendment appeal ;
victims of illegals survivors stories

SO worth listening to : or sharing with your circle of influence :


----------



## kwflatbed

So the woman who thinks she has aright to be president because she is first a woman and secondly it's her turn says we are not at war with radical Islam and that the fight with ISIS is not our fight.
This woman is delusional as is Obama. They are a danger to this country. Go ahead morons of America, elect this dumb bitch and poor excuse of an American and humanity. Go ahead, I dare you. If you do, don't whine, squeal, call for your mommy or the government when war breaks outin this country. Please don't look to the right to protect your delusional naive, dangerous liberal asses. The bottom line is we will be busy protecting our families and each other. I highly suggest you all take a real gut check as to what is happening. In addition, bringing in up to 250,000 able bodied Syrians, mostly men into this country is as stupid as it gets. Wake The Fuck Up!!!! ! These people have severe psychological psychosis.
And Crazy Bernie, thinks climate change is a bigger threat to us than ISIS. Wholly crap, these people are Bat Shit Crazy...Or maybe they are just Cowards.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I'd like that a million times... 

I highly suggest people stock up on ammo, just in case she gets elected.


----------



## carodo

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'd like that a million times...
> 
> I highly suggest people stock up on ammo, just in case she gets elected.


Let's hit shooters, stat! I need more personal defense "options"


----------



## kwflatbed

*WON'T SPEAK ITS NAME?
Clinton, Dems refuse to
use the term 'radical Islam'*

*AWKWARD TIE-IN: Clinton takes heat after invoking 9/11 at debate*
*FACT CHECK: Sanders on 1 percent; Clinton on health law*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Trump's not backing down from attacks on Carson*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

It's time for Obama to make a choice: Lead us or resign

In any time and place, war is fiendishly simple. It is the ultimate zero-sum contest - you win or you lose. That eternal truth is so obvious that it should not need to be said. Yet even after the h...
NYPOST.COM


----------



## kwflatbed

*Bobby Jindal ends 2016 presidential campaign*
- Carson campaign ‎rips New York Times for story questioning his foreign policy knowledge
- CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL
Trump dominates GOP in NH, Sanders edges Clinton*

*WHERE'S THE HELP? Trump says WH not doing enough to help Syrian Christians*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Gawker retools to mock politics, stop Trump and Republicans*
*'STARTLING FACT': Fiorina says IRS has more agents than CIA, FBI*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trump causes firestorm with Muslim registry remarks - but what did he really say?*
- Christie event canceled after plane delay, incident on flight
- CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL
Trump gains, Carson slips, Cruz and Rubio climb*

*FOX NEWS POLL: Rubio does best against Clinton in 2016 ballot test*
*'TROJAN HORSE': Trump calls for surveillance of some mosques*
*ALTERNATE POLITICAL UNIVERSE: Under Ryan, united GOP House moves swiftly on Syrian refugee bill*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL:
Rubio does best against Clinton in 2016 ballot test*

*FOX NEWS POLL: Trump gains, Carson slips, Cruz and Rubio climb in GOP race*
*'PLAIN WRONG': NJ mayor rips Trump over claim American Muslims celebrated 9/11 attacks*
*VIDEO: How would President Rubio wage the war on terror?*








*VIDEO: New 2016 polls reveal a few surprising twists*








*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DUMPING DONALD
GOP donors fuel ad blitz to 'defeat and destroy' Trump*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Top Daily Beast editor urges boycott against 'racist' Trump*
*FOX NEWS FIRST: Cruz catches fire in Iowa*
*CRUZ SURGES: Ted pulls nearly even with Trump in Iowa, poll finds*
*VIDEO: Anti-Trump movement takes shape*








*CARSON BACKS DOWN: Surgeon withdraws support of Trump's controversial 9/11 claim*
* CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG *


----------



## kwflatbed

*PRIMARY CONCERN
Heroin epidemic seizes attention in 2016 race*

*VIDEO: Issue of addiction drawing attention across US*








*CASH ADVANTAGE: DNC deep in debt as RNC builds $20M war chest*
*TRUMP CALLED OUT: Donald under fire for appearing to mock disability*
*CNN REPORTER HIT: Paul staff says correspondent 'colluded' with Clinton aide*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*RECIPE FOR TAX HIKES? Clinton's 2016 promises top $1T, GOP says*
Reuters
*DEMOCRATIC PRESIDENTIAL CANDIDATE HILLARY CLINTON* says she wants to 'build a strong economy for our future,' but Republicans say her campaign promises has topped $1 trillion and that kind of spending would require middle-class tax hikes to pay for it.


*OPEN DOOR: Clinton opened State Department office to corporate donors, Dem fundraisers*
*TRUMPIFIED MEDIA: Bad dresser! Sneaky golfer! And he curses too!*
*UNFAIR PUSH? Trump says black pastors likely pressured not to endorse him*
*'HISPANDERING' OR CAMPAIGNING? Some try to give Latino outreach negative spin*
*2016 CAMPAIGN LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CLASSIFIED WOES GROW
Latest Clinton emails reveal her passing along sensitive Benghazi info*

*AS THE NUMBER *of classified emails that crossed then-Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's private server grows to nearly 1,000, they also reveal her circulating to her aides sensitive communications about the Benghazi attacks - including confirmation of the death of Ambassador Chris Stevens.


*RECIPE FOR TAX HIKES? Clinton proposals hit $1T mark, GOP say*
*'AMAZING MEETING': Donald Trump meets with black pastors*
*NEW SUPPORT: Rubio wins endorsements from Issa, former Romney backer*
*'HISPANDERING' OR CAMPAIGNING? Some try to give Latino outreach negative spin*
*2016 CAMPAIGN LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CARSON DOWN, RUBIO UP National poll has dramatic shift - but Trump still tops*

*VIDEO: Trump extends lead, Carson fades in new Quinnipiac poll*








*FOX NEWS FIRST: The end of Carson?*
*'SAVED US MONEY': Rubio wins GOP cred for ObamaCare change*
*'DIDN'T HAPPEN': Christie counters Trump story of Muslims cheering 9/11*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*MEDIA BUZZ: The GOP's pipsqueak 'revolt' against Donald Trump*
- FOX NEWS FIRST: Without Christian voters, Dems don't have a prayer
- New poll shows Carson struggling while Rubio soars; Trump still tops
- *CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

EXCLUSIVE: *Miami billionaire spearheads anti-Trump newspaper ads*
- New Jeb Bush Super PAC ad uses Paris, San Bernardino images
- CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG


----------



## kwflatbed

*DOUBLING DOWN
Trump says vow to bar Muslims 'is about security'*

*MEDIA BUZZ: From Brokaw to Buzzfeed, the media's war on Trump goes nuclear*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Trump, Clinton dominate primary races in SC*
*VIDEO: Will GOP be forced to renounce Donald Trump?*








*VIDEO: Donald Trump outlines his Muslim strategy *








*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

New England police union endorses Donald Trump








syndication.ap.orgRepublican presidential candidate, businessman Donald Trump smiles as he has his photograph taken with supporters after being endorsed at a regional police union meeting in Portsmouth, N.H., Thursday, Dec. 10, 2015. (AP Photo/Charles Krupa)

PORTSMOUTH, N.H. (AP) - Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump received the endorsement of a New England union that represents police and corrections officers Thursday evening, and said that, as president, he would call for the death penalty for any person who kills a cop.

The endorsement from the New England Police Benevolent Association comes as Trump remains under scrutiny for his call to ban Muslims from entering the United States "until our country's representatives can figure out what is going on." The proposal has been panned as xenophobic and un-American by many of Trump's rivals, Republican leaders and others around the world.

Executive board members who attended a closed-door meeting to cast their votes said that Trump's comments had come up briefly in their discussion. But they said that most of the conversation had centered on his past comments in support of police.

Trump was also the only invited candidate to show up to the meeting, said Jerry Flynn, the NEPBA's executive director. Former Florida Gov. Jeb Bush also responded to their invitation, but was unable to attend, he said.

New England police union endorses Donald Trump


----------



## kwflatbed

Trump: Death for anyone who kills police officer

Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump says if he is elected president, he would sign an executive order to impose the death penalty upon anyone who kills a police officer.

Trump: Death for anyone who kills police officer


----------



## kwflatbed

*ACLU LEADER OUT
Official resigns after post about Trump supporters*

*JUDGING ROBERTS: Donald Trump slams chief justice's court record*
*UAE UPROAR: Trump's name, image removed at Dubai development*
*HILL DRAMA: With omnibus spending bill still incomplete, Congress hopes to avoid another December to remember*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL
Cruz, Trump ahead in Iowa, Clinton keeps caucus lead*

*VIDEO: New poll has Ted Cruz leading Donald Trump in Iowa*








*MAKING THE CUT: CNN announces debate card, Paul squeaks in*
*KURTZ: NY Times finds surging Cruz ... not very likable*
*FOX NEWS POLL RESULTS*








*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*SIN CITY SHOWDOWN
Trump, Cruz tight in polls heading into GOP debate*

*VIDEO: Ted Cruz emerges as Iowa frontrunner in latest GOP poll*








*VIDEO: Foreign policy expected to be hot topic at GOP debate*








*HILLARY'S NIGHTMARE? Rubio super PAC ad focuses on national security, Clinton*
*KURTZ: What Democratic race? Hillary coverage fades as GOP dominates spotlight*
* CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG *


----------



## kwflatbed

*FIGHT NIGHT IN LAS VEGAS
Cruz, Rubio feud for national security mantle among Republican candidates*
*THE RIVALRY BETWEEN* Senators Ted Cruz and Marco Rubio flared at the final Republican primary debate of the year, as all the leading GOP candidates battled to show their counterterrorism credentials.


*THROWING INSULTS: Bush calls Trump the 'chaos candidate'*
*CONTRIBUTING TO ATTACKS? Cruz says 'political correctness is killing people'*
*KURTZ: Trump deflects while Cruz and Rubio clash* | *FACT CHECK: Republican debaters go astray*
*VIDEOS:  Cruz talks ISIS, immigration and fifth debate*







| *Carson sounds off about debating his opponents*








*VIDEOS: Trump's debate preformance*







| *Were the moderators fair?*







| * Kasich discusses energy onstage*








*VIDEOS: Debate winners and losers *|







*Krauthammer analyzes debate*







| * Brit Hume on debate highlights*








*TAKING ON TERROR: Terror threats take center stage at GOP undercard debate*
*ATTACKING TRUMP: Donald's proposed ban on Muslims a 'coup' for ISIS, Graham says*
*REACTIONS: Doug Schoen* | *Liz Peek* | *William Whalen*


----------



## LGriffin

kwflatbed said:


> *FIGHT NIGHT IN LAS VEGAS*
> *Cruz, Rubio feud for national security mantle among Republican candidates*


That wasn't even close to being a fair fight.
Rubio hasn't made a big move since he drank a bottle of water...
That stage had about seven people too many last night. I understand that it's easier to deflect _The Lefty Machine_ with more conservative bodies but eventually the powers that be will have to face the facts and bring in the broom.


----------



## kwflatbed

*SPY GAMES? DNC punishes Sanders camp for seeing Clinton voter data*

*THE DEMOCRATIC* National Committee is preventing Bernie Sanders' campaign from accessing the party's master list of likely voters until it explains how a staffer improperly viewed a list of data compiled by Hillary Clinton's campaign.


*VIDEO: Greta to Bernie Sanders: We are not ignoring you*








*IN THE HOT SEAT: Fox challenges Cruz over immigration flip-flop*
*KURTZ: Republicans using the language of war; Is that what Americans want?*
*'OUTSTANDING, TALENTED': Putin heaps praise on Trump*
* CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG *


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy




----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL *
*Trump jumps, Cruz climbs, Carson drops in GOP race*

*FOX NEWS POLL: Views on (Trump's) proposed ban on non-US Muslims*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Social media not part of background checks? 'That's crazy!'*
*BROMANCE BEATING: GOP candidates slam Trump over Putin praise*
*Sanders campaign regains access to voter files
- VIDEO: Greta to Sanders: We're not ignoring you 
- CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*HILLARY TAKES HEAT: Clinton defends US strategy against ISIS*

*HILLARY CLINTON* claimed during the Democratic debate that the US is 'where we need to be' in the fight against ISIS, a comment that drew ridicule from the GOP.


*VIDEO: Dems face off in final primary debate of 2015*








*VIDEO: DNC chair reacts to Dem debate*








*FACT CHECK: Clinton, Sanders on health care and education*
*BREACH BACKLASH: 2 Sanders campaign staffers suspended*
*WILLIAM WHALEN: Why Sanders is frustrated and six other New Hampshire takeaways*
*DOUG SCHOEN: Clinton wins but O'Malley hits Hillary where it hurts at Dem debate*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*RUBIO RETURNS FIRE
Senator calls out Trump for Putin praise, slams Cruz*

*'NOBODY READ IT': Paul rips Congress over $1.1T spending bill*
*VIDEO: Who will be impacted most by $1.1T budget bill?*








*FIORINA DIGS IN: Candidate slams Clinton, Trump as poll numbers dip*
*STRUGGLED DEFENSE: Hillary staffer stammers while defending Clinton's Trump/ISIS recruiters claim*
*FEATURED SPEAKER: Snowden weighs in on 2016 election*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

Ex-NY gov Pataki ends 2016 White House bid
- Democrat-backing billionaire to raise bucks for Kasich
- GOP endorsement sweepstakes gets rolling as Gowdy backs Rubio
- Trump draws Clinton into fray
- CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trump purportedly featured in
Al-Shabaab recruitment video*

*AL QAEDA-LINKED* terror group Al-Shabaab released a recruitment video purportedly showing GOP presidential frontrunner Donald Trump announcing his controversial plan to ban foreign Muslims from entering the US in an effort to stir up fear and hatred in American Muslims.


*BIG MONEY: Clinton campaign says it raised $37 million in fourth quarter*
*VIDEO: Trump ramps up attacks on Hillary, Bill Clinton*








*MAJOR SHAKEUP: Top Carson campaign staffers resign*
*'LOUSY' LEADER? Biographer slams Bernie Sanders*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'TERRIBLE MESSAGE'
Trump Organization slams 
UK over proposed ban*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Christie becoming a contender long after being written off*
*VIDEO: In-depth look at candidates 'ground game' in Iowa*








*DEBATE NIGHT: FOX Business Network announces moderators for GOP primary debates on Jan. 14*
*LAUGHING IT OFF: Cruz jokingly responds to Trump claims over Canadian birth*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL
Trump, Cruz take top spots in GOP race nationally*

*Fox News Poll: Sanders up by 13 points in New Hampshire*
*Fox News Poll: Cruz holds 4 point edge over Trump in GOP Iowa race*
*Fox News Poll: Majorities say Obama has mostly failed on top issues*
*Fox News Poll: Trump holds commanding lead in New Hampshire*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*HEARING FOOTSTEPS?
Sanders gaining ground, Clinton sharpens attacks*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Press suddenly weighs whether Sanders could derail Hillary*
*WATCH LIVE: FBN to stream GOP Presidential Debates Jan. 14*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*HITTING BACK AT HALEY
Trump, GOP pundits slam SC gov's SOTU response*

*SELECTIVE MEMORY? Obama leaves out a few big issues in his State view *
*VIDEO: Gov. Nikki Haley addresses her swipe at Trump*








*FIGHT NIGHT: Why the SC showdown could turn bloody*
*TODD STARNES EXCLUSIVE: Duck Commander endorses Ted Cruz*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*
*HOW TO WATCH GOP DEBATE TONIGHT ON FOX BUSINESS*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TOP TWO TUSSLE IN PRIMETIME
Trump, Cruz clash over eligibility,
'New York values' at GOP debate*

*STILL UNSETTLED? Cruz eligibility question may go through courts* | *VIDEO: Cruz: Birther rules disqualify Trump*








*VIDEO: Trump admits raising birther issue after Cruz's rise*







| *'HIT PIECE': Cruz slams NYT story on $500G loan*
*'DISASTER': Bush, Rubio slam Clinton on Benghazi* | *'HE'S A TRAITOR': Rubio attacks Cruz, focuses on Snowden*
*'I AM VERY ANGRY': Trump accepts 'mantle of anger'* | *VIDEO: Trump talks anger, refugees and 'New York values'*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump battles Cruz to draw, eclipsing everyone else* | *FACT CHECK: Claims from the Republican debate*
*VIDEOS: Cruz explains what New York values are*







| *Trump says Cruz was insulting to New Yorkers*








*VIDEOS: Rubio sounds off on Cruz*







| *Cruz responds to Rubio's attacks on immigration*








*VIDEOS: Kasich talks open trade*







| *Christie focuses on Social Security*







| *Carson on terrorism, campaign*








*VIDEO: Bush on boosting America's leadership 







* | *FOX NEWS FIRST: Debate reveals contours of a three-man race*
*OPINION: Why a Trump-Cruz ticket could be next * | *OPINION: Cruz settles birther issue but Trump, Rubio also win*
*OPINION: Trump stays with Canada, Cruz with 'NY values' and both come away happy*
*BEHIND-THE-SCENES PICS: Exclusive photos from the Fox Business 2016 GOP primary debate*








*ECONOMY AT THE EARLY DEBATE: Candidates paint darker picture of economy than Obama*
* CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG *


----------



## kwflatbed

*Sanders gaining ground on Clinton, in echoes of 2008*
- With Sunday debate, DNC places NFL, 'Downton Abbey' fans in tough spot
- CLICK FOR LATEST POLITICS NEWS
- CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG


----------



## kwflatbed

*Race tightens: Clinton, Sanders clash on guns, health care*
January 17, 2016
CAMPAIGN 2016

Turning up the temperature, Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders tangled repeatedly in Sunday night's presidential debate over who's tougher o&#8230;

Clinton, Sanders gear up for last debate before Iowa[/paste:font]

*Viewer's Guide: Clinton, Sanders in last debate before Iowa*

*Hillary Clinton campaign deploys husband Bill very carefully*
*
AP FACT CHECK: Democratic debaters and the facts

'BIG, BIG DEAL': Clinton defends Obama decision to back off Syria 'red line'

SWEEPING PROPOSAL: Sanders proposes tax hike to pay for universal health care

VIDEO: Democratic candidates square off in Charleston








 OPINION: Clinton clings to Obama to push back against Sanders |  OPINION: Only Hillary Clinton can win and govern

NO CONTACT: Clinton says FBI has not reached out to her about emails

MAKING A MOVE: At Tea Party rally in South Carolina, top GOP candidates make pitch for support

CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG
*


----------



## kwflatbed

*GLOVES COME OFF
Cruz slams Trump over amnesty, conservative cred*

*VIDEO: Trump-Cruz feud heats up*








*DEAL AT RISK: UK debates Trump ban*
*'PROTECT CHRISTIANITY': Trump looks to appeal to evangelicals*
*'THIRD TERM'? Clinton embrace of Obama fuels warnings from GOP*
*EMAIL PUSHBACK: E-mails reveal Clinton aides pushed back against using government email account*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Sarah Palin endorses Donald Trump's presidential bid*
- MEDIA BUZZ: Trump gets an Iowa boost from a fellow reality TV star
- Carson volunteer killed in Iowa car crash
- CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG


----------



## kwflatbed

*BATTLE FOR THE GOP
RNC cuts debate ties with mag over anti-Trump issue*

*MEDIA BUZZ: How Trump and Sanders are blowing up their parties*
*VIDEO: Leading conservative voices unite against Trump*








*VIDEO: Trump outlines his presidential agenda*








*VIDEO: Jeb Bush: Trump is 'neither conservative nor electable'*








* CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG *


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL
Trump gains in Iowa, dominates New Hampshire*

*IOWA POLL RESULTS*
*NEW HAMPSHIRE POLL RESULTS*
*'A SERIOUS THING': Trump mulls suit against Cruz over citizenship*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton below 50 percent nationally*
- FOX NEWS POLL: Sanders closer in Iowa
- VIDEO: Candidates make final push in Iowa 
- CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG


----------



## kwflatbed

*DONALD DUCKS
Campaign says he won't participate in Fox debate*

*FOX NEWS STATEMENT ON TRUMP DROPPING OUT OF FOX NEWS/GOOGLE DEBATE*
*VIDEO: Trump says he won't participate in Fox debate*








*VIDEO: Bret Baier announces Fox News Republican debate lineup*








*MEDIA BUZZ: GOP establishment worried Trump or Cruz may win*
*TOP HITTERS: Top Google searches on GOP 2016 candidates*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'A VOTE WINNER'? Sanders, Clinton push tax hikes in Democratic race*

*THE TAX HIKES* proposed by Democratic presidential frontrunners Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton have not hampered their poll numbers despite anti-tax fervor of the Tea Party wave a few years ago.


*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton vs. Bernie Sanders on tax plans*








*CONFRONTING CLINTON: Sanders reportedly weighing Hillary attack ad*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trump stands by debate boycott*
- VIDEO: Trump on debate controversy | Part 2 
- MEDIA BUZZ: Trump's huge gamble
- Fox News statement on Trump skipping Fox News/Google debate


----------



## kwflatbed

* FOX NEWS/GOOGLE GOP DEBATE Cruz, Rubio trade heated accusations over immigration and voting records*

* STATEMENT FROM FOX NEWS CONCERNING DEBATE AND DONALD TRUMP *
*VIDEOS: Cruz: If I am elected, we'll repeal ObamaCare* | *Bush & Rubio spar over immigration*








*FOX NEWS/GOOGLE GOP DEBATE: Fiorina scorches Hillary, newcomer Gilmore makes forceful first showing*
*VIDEO: Highlights and analysis of the 7 p.m. Fox News-Google debate*








*AP FACT CHECK: GOP claims on carpet bombs, Kurds and economy*
*AN ODD END: Carson closes debate with Constitution Preamble*
*VIDEO: Cruz: Fox News debate exchanges were much more civil*








*VIDEOS: Cruz on Trump's decision not to attend debate* | *Rubio: I will unite the GOP and defeat Hillary*








*VIDEOS: Cruz: I don't oppose ethanol, I oppose mandates* | *Christie: Hillary Clinton is not qualified to be president*








*VIDEOS: Santorum defends decision to attend Trump rally*







| *Fiorina defends 'tough calls' at HP*








*SLIDESHOW: Exclusive photos from the 2016 Fox News-Google GOP presidential debate*
*COMPLETE FOX NEWS/GOOGLE REPUBLICAN DEBATE COVERAGE* | * CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG *


----------



## kwflatbed

*MEDIA BUZZ
No Trump, no winners on
a muddled night in Iowa*

*OPINION: Trump-free debate a good thing for candidates, country*
*OPINION: Trump's absence leaves three winners and two losers*
*OPINION: Will GOP debate sway Iowa voters? Six takeaways from Des Moines*
*KRAUTHAMMER: Jeb's best, Rubio's rockiest debate night*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FLIER FRICTION: Cruz campaign slammed for mailers to Iowa voters*

*GOP PRESIDENTIAL* contender Ted Cruz has come under fire because of a mailer his campaign sent out to potential Iowa voters that seemed designed to look like an official warning notice about "low voter turnout" ahead of the caucuses.


*CANDIDATES UNITE: Dem rivals agree to more debates, await DNC's OK*
*COUNTDOWN TO IOWA: GOP hopefuls tee off on 'top secret' Clinton emails*
*HILL SMACK TALK: Dems trash talk GOP on 2016 races*
*WATCH REPLAY OF THE FOX NEWS/GOOGLE GOP DEBATE*
* CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG *


----------



## kwflatbed

*IOWA: THE FIRST TEST IS NOW
Cruz, Sanders hope to defy polls, upset Trump, Clinton in caucus*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Many Iowa voters undecided as candidates try to beat expectations*
*'WE HAVE A SHOT TO WIN IT': Clinton defends emails; Sanders touts turnout, middle-class message*
*DOWN TO THE WIRE: Trump, Cruz trade shots on eve of Iowa Caucus*
*THE BREAKDOWN: How the Iowa Democratic and Republican caucuses work*
*VIDEOS: Turnout could be key in Iowa caucus*







| *Why is Iowa so important for 2016 election?*








*FLIER FRICTION: Cruz campaign slammed for mailers to Iowa voters* | * CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG *


----------



## kwflatbed

*BREAKING NEWS: CLINTON SCORES NARROW VICTORY OVER SANDERS
Iowa goes to Hillary, but by narrowest of margins; Cruz beats Trump, with Rubio finishing strong third*

*FOX NEWS FIRST: Iowa sorts out muddled GOP race*
*IOWA CAUCUS LIVE BLOG: Clinton statement claims unofficial victory in Democratic caucus *
*VIDEO: Fox News declares Iowa Democratic race too close to call*








*VIDEOS: Ted Cruz wins Iowa caucuses*







| *Trump 'honored' by second-place Iowa finish*








*VIDEO: Cruz: Tonight is a victory for courageous conservatives*








* VIDEO: Rubio: We're not waiting any longer to take our country back*








*BACKING MARCO: SC Sen. Scott to endorse Rubio, source says*
*VIDEO: Krauthammer: Trump defeat 'a major inflection point' in Republican race*








*VIDEOS: Clinton: We must unite against GOP vision*







| *Sanders: Iowa sent a message to the Establishment*








*MIKE AND MARTIN DROP OUT: Huckabee, O'Malley suspend their campaigns after caucuses*
*VIDEOS: O'Malley suspends 2016 campaign*







| *Huckabee suspends presidential bid*








*'LIES AND DIRTY TRICKS': Carson claims Iowa opponents spread false rumors he was dropping out*
*VIDEO: Carson campaign denies reports he's suspending his campaign*








*RECORD TURNOUT: Iowa GOP voters break 2012 mark by 60,000 votes*









*IOWA ANALYSIS
Caucuses produce 3 big winners, 3 clear losers*

*VIDEO: Can Marco Rubio take advantage of third-place finish in Iowa?*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Cruz shrugs off Trump attacks in winning Iowa, but The Donald is hardly done*
*OPINION: After Iowa, keep your eye on Marco Rubio, not Trump or Cruz*
*OPINION: Trump fever has broken. Cruz out-organized him. Here's what's next*
*OPINION: The good news for Hillary in Iowa is that she did not lose*


----------



## GARDA




----------



## kwflatbed

*THE LIBERAL GLOVES COME OFF
Clinton, Sanders trade debate blows over progressive credentials*

*HILLARY CLINTON * accused Bernie Sanders' campaign of carrying out an 'artful smear' against her over her Wall Street ties in Thursday's Democratic debate.


*DEMOCRATIC DEBATE LIVE BLOG*
*VIDEO: Clinton, Sanders spar over rights to 'progressive' label*








*AP FACT CHECK: The Democrats debate in New Hampshire*
*'100 PERCENT CONFIDENT': Clinton tells Dems nothing will come of email investigation*
*VIDEO: Clinton '100 percent' confident nothing will come of FBI probe*








*OPINION: Hillary shows weakness but Bernie is no Barack Obama*
*OPINION: Hillary's pragmatism beats Bernie's passion*


----------



## Rock




----------



## kwflatbed

ALL TIED UP...
NH: Voters to face cold, snowy weather...
ENDLESS: 10 More Debates...
Moderator Hugs Candidates... 
Lowest rated yet...
Clinton spending more on polling than six Republican candidates COMBINED...
MONEY, MONEY, MONEY, MONEY!
POLLS: LATEST...


----------



## kwflatbed

*CRITERIA CHALLENGE: Republicans push ABC to include Fiorina in debate*

*REPUBLICANS ARE* calling on ABC News to change its criteria the GOP debate in New Hampshire, complaining that rules announced before the Iowa caucuses are set to block Carly Fiorina from the stage.


*DEMS IN A FRENZY? Biden backer considering another push for VP*
*SWIPING LEFT: Report: Some Sanders fans banned from Tinder app*
*'DECEITFUL' VOICEMAIL: Carson slams Cruz over spreading 'false' rumor*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why did MSNBC put Rachel Maddow on the debate stage?*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

Rubio, others fend off attacks at final Republican debate before primary


*THE TOP TIER* in the GOP presidential race endured hard-hitting attacks on the debate stage, with Sen. Marco Rubio in particular getting pelted by Gov. Chris Christie for skipping Senate votes and leaning on anti-Obama "talking points" on stage.


*GOP DEBATE LIVE BLOG*
*AP FACT CHECK: Skewed GOP claims on taxes, health insurance*
*LAST-MINUTE BLITZ: Candidates spread across N.H. as primaries near*
*VIDEO: Presidential rivals target Rubio*








*OPINION: Rubio stumbles then recovers; Trump stays out front*
*OPINION: Rubio loses big; Trump and govs all winners in NH*
*OPINION: Rubio, Clinton likely nominees*
*SECURITY REVIEW: Hillary misleading about email probe, former FBI agents say*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Fuck Rubio. Good job Christie, for flattening him...


----------



## Rock

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Fuck Rubio. Good job Christie, for flattening him...


What's annoying about this is that Chirstie is there (waste of space - no chance to win) trying to wreck the only guy up there that has a chance of beating the Dems. Lets face it, this is a three horse race - Trump, Cruz and Rubio. So what did he accomplish?? Nothing. This wasn't Rubio's best performance but he has set the bar high in past debates. Cruz just got caught in a bold face lie when he blamed CNN on reporting Carson was out of the race. Never happened. Trump is a nut throwing shit at the wall and hoping it sticks. It hasn't but people are so pissed off no one seems to care. All you conservatives out there just remember, a vote for anyone other than Rubio is a vote for Hillary or Bernie.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Rock said:


> What's annoying about this is that Chirstie is there (waste of space - no chance to win) trying to wreck the only guy up there that has a chance of beating the Dems. Lets face it, this is a three horse race - Trump, Cruz and Rubio. So what did he accomplish?? Nothing. This wasn't Rubio's best performance but he has set the bar high in past debates. Cruz just got caught in a bold face lie when he blamed CNN on reporting Carson was out of the race. Never happened. Trump is a nut throwing shit at the wall and hoping it sticks. It hasn't but people are so pissed off no one seems to care. All you conservatives out there just remember, a vote for anyone other than Rubio is a vote for Hillary or Bernie.


Respectfully... Disagreed.

Trump has the grassroots majority. He's doing things in politics that hasn't been done in a long time, and Rubio the establishment's little puppet will bring more of the same. I foresee amnesty with him.

Trump is playing to the middle class. In a time when H1B visas are being used to eliminate positions for American workers(in disneyworld, no less), people are scared. It only makes sense to have a successful businessman run the largest business in the world.

If Cruz wasn't so overly religious, which isn't a bad thing for himself but it's a turnoff when running for president, he'd have a much stronger backing. People are pissed, that's why Trump is leading in many national polls, and Cruz is doing well because he's time and time again proven he's a solid constitutional conservative.

Rubio is a puppet. He's as useless as Jeb or Kasich.


----------



## Rock

I agree with some but not all of your points. Rubio is not perfect butI disagree that he is a puppet. But he is young, energetic, intelligent and no one on either side knows foreign policy like he does. 

I'm so tired of watching Cruz and his calculated, overly dramatic pauses. He is incredibly disingenuous and I just don't trust him. 

Trump is just a bully. I hate bullies. He will also say what ever he has to say to win this election regardless of the truth. I agree that he would fix finances but that's about it. He can't bully his way through congress.

Again, the major issue here is this. Trump and Cruz can not beat those two meat sacs on the democratic side. (ok, maybe Sanders but not hillary). Rubio can.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Rock said:


> I agree with some but not all of your points. Rubio is not perfect butI disagree that he is a puppet. But he is young, energetic, intelligent and no one on either side knows foreign policy like he does.
> 
> I'm so tired of watching Cruz and his calculated, overly dramatic pauses. He is incredibly disingenuous and I just don't trust him.
> 
> Trump is just a bully. I hate bullies. He will also say what ever he has to say to win this election regardless of the truth. I agree that he would fix finances but that's about it. He can't bully his way through congress.
> 
> Again, the major issue here is this. Trump and Cruz can not beat those two meat sacs on the democratic side. (ok, maybe Sanders but not hillary). Rubio can.


Regarding Rubio, it's been known for a while he is the GOP establishments pick, since Jeb has less than zero chance. The establishment is FULL of RINO's.

I agree on Cruz's pauses. Those drive me nuts too, but I do like how witty and quick he is.

As of now RCP has Cruz beating Clinton too, but I don't see that happening. Sadly as intelligent as Cruz is(dude is absolutely the smartest man on the stage) he doesn't have the backing nationally to win the presidency. Rubio doesn't have the following of the grassroots voters, the angry conservatives that are tired of the DC bullshit.

Nationally I'm betting Trump is the only person that wins against the dems. And I see what you're saying a bit with the bully tactics, but I see that as his business shrewdness coming through. You have to be a shark to operate at his level.

After years of having this limp-wristed, terrorist sympathizing, anti-LE, anti-constitutional asshat in the White House, I'd be VERY happy that a hammer like Trump would make the presidency. I'm betting Iran would be shitting their pants just like they did with Reagan.

I think the fate of this country will be determined at this election. What's the saying about civilizations? They last for an average of 250 years. We're 240 right now... I'm nervous.


----------



## Rock

Well said. 

Here's something to think about though. Trump supporters are fanatical. No doubt and that's fine. The other side of that coin is that people who don't like him REALLY don't like him. So when Jeb, Christie, Dr. C, etc all drop out where do you think those votes are going? I would argue they all go to Cruz and Rubio. I can't wait for them to all go away so we can figure this thing out. It'll be fun to watch if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## BRION24

I am not the biggest fan of Rubio either but he is far from being an establishment candidate. He is much more establishment than Cruz, who is my vote, but I believe he is more conservative than Trump. Just like what was said before Trump has fanatical support but he also has people who fanatically hate him. I won't vote for Rubio in the primary unless Cruz drops out, which he isn't, but he would be my second choice at this point. I just watch Trump and what I found fresh about him early on is now really grating on me, especially all of the childish insults that he throws at the other candidates during the debate. He just isn't very presidential.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Rock said:


> Well said.
> 
> Here's something to think about though. Trump supporters are fanatical. No doubt and that's fine. The other side of that coin is that people who don't like him REALLY don't like him. So when Jeb, Christie, Dr. C, etc all drop out where do you think those votes are going? I would argue they all go to Cruz and Rubio. I can't wait for them to all go away so we can figure this thing out. It'll be fun to watch if you're into that sort of thing.


A Trump/Cruz 2016 ticket maybe? If Trump gets the GOP nod.

To me that would make the most sense. The top candidates would gain votes from both pools of supporters.

I'm no expert though.


----------



## kwflatbed

*'MOMENTUM' PROBLEM? Clinton loses nearly every New Hampshire demographic as race heads south*


----------



## HistoryHound

*Carly Fiorina and Chris Christie drop out of race*
Carly Fiorina and Chris Christie drop out of race

It's about time. All these single digit people need to move along and let the big boys play so that we can focus.


----------



## kwflatbed

*BIGGEST CHALLENGE?
Sanders aims to boost appeal among minorities*

*CHRISTIE, FIORINA OUT: GOP candidates suspend presidential campaigns*
*'JEALOUS AS HELL': Trump fires back at paper's 'brain dead' cover slam*
*CHANGING VIEWS: Moderate Kasich rejects call to go 'real conservative' in SC*
*'THE VIEW' CAMPAIGN RALLY? Hosts 'Feeling the Bern' after Bernie Sanders sit-down*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## GARDA

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Regarding Rubio, it's been known for a while he is the GOP establishments pick, since Jeb has less than zero chance. The establishment is FULL of RINO's.
> 
> I agree on Cruz's pauses. Those drive me nuts too, but I do like how witty and quick he is.
> 
> As of now RCP has Cruz beating Clinton too, but I don't see that happening. Sadly as intelligent as Cruz is(dude is absolutely the smartest man on the stage) he doesn't have the backing nationally to win the presidency. Rubio doesn't have the following of the grassroots voters, the angry conservatives that are tired of the DC bullshit.
> 
> Nationally I'm betting Trump is the only person that wins against the dems. And I see what you're saying a bit with the bully tactics, but I see that as his business shrewdness coming through. You have to be a shark to operate at his level.
> 
> After years of having this limp-wristed, terrorist sympathizing, anti-LE, anti-constitutional asshat in the White House, I'd be VERY happy that a hammer like Trump would make the presidency. I'm betting Iran would be shitting their pants just like they did with Reagan.
> 
> I think the fate of this country will be determined at this election. What's the saying about civilizations? They last for an average of 250 years. We're 240 right now... I'm nervous.


Refreshing post Cowboy. Proof that intelligent life still exists on Planet MassCops.
One of my former professor's explained the cycle of civilizations like this... All great empires are organic in nature: 
They Bloom, They Blossom, They Die. 
Although I've yet to commit my vote to one Republican candidate, I do agree with you that this election could very well determine the fate of this country. Our 240 yr. old experiment in Democracy looks safer with any one of them compared to these two (or three, if Bloomberg jumps into the race): 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kwflatbed

*SNEAK: State Dept to release 550 Clinton emails over Presidents' Day weekend...*

*PAGLIA: Sexism has nothing to do with it...*

_*Sanders Intrigues Clinton-Loving Town in SC...*_

*Nevada Bloodbath?*

*Donors Urge Hillary: Do Something!*

*DEBATE: TONIGHT...*

*Webb Wants Back In...*

*Republican Elites Head South With No Plan to Stop Trump...*

*Focus Group: Donald 'Inevitable'...** 
*
_*Warning: Dirty tricks about to start...*_

*RUBIO EYES BROKERED CONVENTION...*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DIFFERENCES UNDEFINED? Clinton, Sanders unite in criticizing police,
Wall Street in testy Dem debate *

*WHILE HILLARY CLINTON * launched her harshest debate attacks yet on Bernie Sanders Thursday in a clear attempt to distinguish their differences to voters, the Democratic candidates spent almost as much time uniting in their criticism of America's criminal justice system, the financial sector and more.


*AP FACT CHECK: Clinton, Sanders on health care, donors and more*
*TOO HOT FOR TV? Cruz campaign pulls ad due to appearance by adult film actress*
*MEDIA BUZZ: DNC rolls over now that she wants more Bernie bashing*
*OPINION: Debate highlights big divide between Democratic rivals*
*OPINION: Does Bernie Sanders really want to win?*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'Deafening silence:' Obama, 2016 Dems mum on recent police deaths*
- Jim Gilmore suspends 2016 campaign
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE

*Sen. Harry Reid calls on Grayson to drop out of Senate race*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NASTY DEBATE NIGHT: Trump 
goes on offensive sparking heated exchanges with Bush, Cruz*

*VIDEO: GOP presidential candidates spar in South Carolina debate*







| *CHANGE OF HEART: Cruz on immigration*
*OPINION: Trump verges on tantrums; Rubio, Bush and Cruz all have solid night*
*COMPLETE 2016 CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FEELING THE PRESSURE?
Clinton plays literal attack dog as Sanders surges*
*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton barks like a dog to mock Republicans*








*VIDEO: Trouble for Hillary Clinton in Nevada*








*'W' JUMPS INTO FRAY: Former president rallies for Jeb amid Trump taunts*
*VIDEO: Jeb and George W. Bush speak out about 2016 race*








*VIDEO: Bush brothers on Scalia's legacy, Jeb's record*








*COMPLETE 2016 CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BALLOTS AND BULLETS
Gun rights battle heats
up GOP primary race*
*TOWN HALL FALLOUT: Trump, Rubio attack Cruz in South Carolina*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Obama rips Donald Trump (And probably helps him)*
*SO SUE ME: Cruz dares Trump to file suit over abortion ad*
*TODD STARNES: Republicans need to stop acting the fool*
*HALEY ENDORSEMENT: SC gov. endorses Rubio*


----------



## LGriffin

Another one bites the dust:

*Marco Rubio Says Cops Racist Against Blacks & He, Too Has Felt 'Sting of Racism'*
*In a CNN townhall, *
*Sen. Marco Rubio (R-FL)*
*79%*
* may have raised eyebrows by siding with the common progressive claim that systemic racism in America's police departments is victimizing black Americans.*
During Wednesday's townhall, a questioner asked Rubio about race relations in the United States. Although the voter's question made no mention whatsoever of law enforcement or the police, Rubio was quick to use it as an opportunity to question the racial attitudes of American police. Rubio then proceeded to cite accounts of police targeting minorities. "You talk about race relations, it's a difficult issue in this country," Rubio said, "And I know a lot if it is centered around law enforcement and police departments." Rubio explained that when a young black male is repeatedly targeted by American police officers "for no reason, what is he supposed to think?"

Rubio said that he has personally "seen" minorities targeted by American law enforcement: "In this country [there is] a significant number particularly of young African-American males who feel as if they are treated differently than the rest of society. And here's the bottom line: Whether you agree with them or not-I happen to have seen this happen-but whether you agree or not, if a significant percentage of the American family believes that they are being treated differently than everyone else, we have a problem, and we have to address it as a society and as a country&#8230; I do not believe we can fulfill our potential as a nation unless we address that."

While Rubio made a brief token acknowledgement that the "overwhelming majority" of law enforcement are "incredible," he immediately began to emphasize systemic racism: "But I also know-but I also know-there are communities in this country where minority communities and the police department have a terrible relationship," Rubio said.

Rubio's latest statements come in addition to previous comments he made last year in which he seemed to lend his personal support to the rhetoric of the anti-cop Black Lives Matter movement, suggesting that the issue the controversial protesters are fighting is "legitimate" and that the growing "resentment" of law enforcement was understandable. Rubio's comments prompted Black Lives Matter's DeRay McKesson to reach out via twitter to Sen. Rubio and request a meeting.

By stark contrast, GOP frontrunner Donald Trump has been very vocal in his support for law enforcement: "Police are the most mistreated people in this country&#8230; the most mistreated people," Trump said in a January GOP debate. "The police are absolutely mistreated and misunderstood," Trump reiterated in a February debate. "The police in this country have done an unbelievable job of keeping law and order, and they're afraid for their jobs, they're afraid of the mistreatment they get&#8230; They can't act. They can't act. They're afraid for losing their pension, their job. They don't know what to do. And I deal with them all the time. We have to give great respect, far greater than we are right now, to our really fantastic police." As _Breitbart News_ has reported, Trump's pro-police statements prompted immediate criticism from supporters of the Black Lives Matter group.

During Wednesday's town hall, Rubio recounted the personal experience of someone he apparently knows as evidence of the alleged systemic racism in some of America's law enforcement.

I personally know someone who happens to be a police officer and a young African-American male who told me that he's been pulled over seven, eight times in the last few years and never gets a ticket. What is he supposed to think? He gets pulled over, for no reason, never gets a ticket. No one has any explanation for why he's being pulled over. What is he supposed to think?

However, in a 2014 column, Ann Coulter analyzed the evidence and addressed the "canard about blacks being disproportionately targeted in traffic stops."

A study from the Public Services Research Institute in Maryland found that racial profiling did not play a role in the traffic stops. Citing the study, Coulter writes: "Blacks constituted 25 percent of all speeders and they were about 23 percent of drivers stopped for speeding. Controlling for age and gender, blacks sped at about twice the rate of whites. The racial disparity was even greater for drivers exceeding 90 mph."

Manhattan Institute scholar Heather Mac Donald has similarly documented that the reason there is a greater police presence in black neighborhoods is because there are higher crime rates in those neighborhoods: "In 2013, there were 6,261 black homicide victims in the U.S.-almost all killed by black civilians-resulting in a death risk in inner cities that is ten times higher for blacks than for whites." Mac Donald writes:

The police, by contrast, according to published reports, kill roughly 200 blacks a year, most of them armed and dangerous, out of about 40 million police-civilian contacts a year. Blacks are in fact killed by police at a lower rate than their threat to officers would predict. In 2013, blacks made up 42 percent of all cop killers whose race was known, even though blacks are only 13 percent of the nation's population.

Mac Donald's findings suggest that the narrative-currently voiced by the left and Sen. Rubio-that police officers are racially-motivated could increase the threat to police officers and innocent civilians.

In particular, Mac Donald has documented the "poisonous effect" that has resulted from those who "participated in mass hysteria" and "promulgated&#8230; untruths" such as the "criminal-justice system is biased against blacks; that the black underclass doesn't exist; and that crime rates are comparable between blacks and whites-leaving disproportionate police action in minority neighborhoods unexplained without reference to racism."

As a result, the "incessant drumbeat against the police has resulted in what St. Louis police chief Sam Dotson last November called the 'Ferguson effect.' Cops are disengaging from discretionary enforcement activity and the 'criminal element is feeling empowered,' Mr. Dotson reported." Mac Donald writes, "Arrests in St. Louis city and county by that point had dropped a third since the shooting of Michael Brown in August. Not surprisingly, homicides in the city surged 47% by early November and robberies in the county were up 82%."

"Shooting incidents are up 500% in an East Harlem precinct compared with last year; in a South Central Los Angeles police division, shooting victims are up 100%," Mac Donald observes.

Mac Donald explained that the "Ferguson effect" will only hurt innocent civilians living in gang-beseiged communities.

The closer one is to crime and disorder, the greater one's support for proactive enforcement. Slightly more black than white voters said they want the police to "actively issue summonses or make arrests" in their neighborhood for quality-of-life offenses: 61 percent of black voters wanted such summons and arrests, with 33 percent opposed, versus 59 percent of white voters in support, with 37 percent opposed.
Marco Rubio Says Cops Racist Against Blacks & He, Too Has Felt 'Sting of Racism' - Breitbart


----------



## HistoryHound

> I personally know someone who happens to be a police officer and a young African-American male who told me that he's been pulled over seven, eight times in the last few years and never gets a ticket. What is he supposed to think? He gets pulled over, for no reason, never gets a ticket. No one has any explanation for why he's being pulled over. What is he supposed to think?


What's he supposed to think? Oh I don't know, how about "I was pretty lucky I didn't get a ticket." Instead of running with the "he didn't get a ticket, so obviously he was pulled over for no reason" argument how about trying "he was polite and cooperative with the officer, so the officer gave him a break" since that's probably what happened.


----------



## LGriffin

Rubio forgets that his FL constituents are predominantly comprised of retired LEO's. He'll lose his senate seat as well.


----------



## kwflatbed

*CRUCIAL WINS - AND DEFEATS*
*Trump wins South Carolina primary; Clinton wins Nevada; Bush drops out*

*TRUMP WINS SOUTH CAROLINA: Cruises to victory as Rubio, Cruz battle for 2nd*
*VIDEO: Validation for Trump, bounce-back for Rubio*








*CAMPAIGN 2016: SOUTH CAROLINA REPUBLICAN PRIMARY RESULTS* | *SOUTH CAROLINA GOP EXIT POLL SUMMARY*
*CLINTON WINS NEVADA CAUCUSES: Scores critical victory over Sanders*
*CAMPAIGN 2016: NEVADA CAUCUS RESULTS* | *VIDEO: Clinton projected winner of Nevada caucuses*








*BUSH DROPS OUT: Poor South Carolina finish forces Jeb to end his run* | *VIDEO: Bush suspends campaign*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 PRIMARY CALENDAR*
*








CAMPAIGN 2016 OPINION
Trump big winner, Clinton still on shaky ground

OPINION: Could we be looking at a Clinton-Trump contest?
VIDEO: Krauthammer says Clinton escapes disastrous narrative in Nevada








VIDEO: Rove says Trump comes out of South Carolina with a head of steam








*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Trump and Clinton in the primary... Then I'm praying it'll be...

President Trump. Imagine a First Lady with class again?


----------



## HistoryHound

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Trump and Clinton in the primary... Then I'm praying it'll be...
> 
> President Trump. Imagine a First Lady with class again?


A first lady that is actually a lady. Now that would be refreshing.


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRUMP'S NEW TARGET
Frontrunner wonders if Rubio eligible for president*

*MEDIA BUZZ: The media's firewall against Trump - the voters are dummies or racists *
*LOOKING TO MARCH: Clinton aims to build delegate edge over Sanders*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 PRIMARY CALENDAR - Nevada GOP Caucuses on Tuesday, South Carolina Democratic Primary on Friday*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## pahapoika

*"The media's firewall against Donald Trump: The voters must be dummies or racists"*
Nice to see the Libs losing their minds over Trump's success, but i've got news for them. It's not just whites backing him. Americans from every walk of life are concerned about terrorism and they feel Trump is the best bet to protect them.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

pahapoika said:


> *"The media's firewall against Donald Trump: The voters must be dummies or racists"*
> Nice to see the Libs losing their minds over Trump's success, but i've got news for them. It's not just whites backing him. Americans from every walk of life are concerned about terrorism and they feel Trump is the best bet to protect them.


Dead on. He won every category in SC, same in NH.

Some of the most intelligent people I know like trump, because they're not dumb and liberal.


----------



## LGriffin

This is going to go down like Romney's "binders full of women."


----------



## kwflatbed

*ESTABLISHMENT MOVES TO MARCO
Core Republicans throw support to Rubio as best bet to derail Trump*


*CAMPAIGN CASH-IN: TV, consultants made bundle on failed Bush bid*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Inevitable Hillary Clinton returns after Nevada win*
*VIDEO: Cruz tells O'Reilly his stance on illegal immigration *








*VIDEO: Rubio lays out policies to O'Reilly*








*VIDEO: Kasich, on 'The Kelly File', discusses comment about women voters *








*VIDEO: Who will Jeb Bush's supporters back now?*








*CAMPAIGN CALENDAR: Nevada GOP Caucuses on Tuesday, SC Democratic Primary on Saturday*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

Trump is the ONLY candidate that can make this statement. I understand now that Jeb dropped out of the race the big money is going to Rubio. Doesn't that say something about how we elect people these days?


----------



## kwflatbed

*DONALD MAKES IT 3 IN A ROW
Trump wins easily in Nevada; Rubio leading Cruz in race for 2nd place*

*VIDEOS: Trump wins the Nevada caucuses*







| *Trump: You're going to be proud of your president*








*'NUMBER ONE': Entrance polls show Trump winner among Hispanics* | *2016 NEVADA GOP CAUCUS ENTRANCE POLLS*
*MEDIA BUZZ: What will conservative pundits do if the GOP nominates Trump?*
*DOUBLING DOWN: Carson stands by claim Obama was 'raised white'*
*VIDEOS: Time for the GOP to rally around Trump?*







| *Who has most momentum going into Super Tuesday?*








*PROGRAMMING ALERT: Republican presidential hopefuls go one-on-one with Megyn Kelly on Wednesday at 9 PM ET*








* PRIMARY AND CAUCUS CALENDAR: South Carolina Democratic primary Saturday * | * COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE *


----------



## Goose

What a dork; having your license visible on the back of your phone taking a selfie during an event covered by the national media. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## HistoryHound

Goose said:


> What a dork; having your license visible on the back of your phone taking a selfie during an event covered by the national media. What could possibly go wrong?


Reminds me of my kids' friends/classmates who posted pictures of their licenses (everything from driver's to teaching). My daughters would tell them that they might want to black out things like their addresses and license numbers and each time the kid would be surprised. Maybe I'm old, but if you really feel the need to share every detail of your life with the world shouldn't it be sufficient to just say "hey I got my license"?


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOP RIVALS BATTLE FOR POSITION
Rubio, Cruz attack Trump; Kasich, Carson vow to fight on at Fox forum*


*TRUMP REVELATION? Romney suggests a 'bombshell' in Trump's tax returns*
*VIDEO: Marco Rubio discusses stem cell research, anti-Muslim rhetoric and plan to close Gitmo with Megyn Kelly*








*VIDEO: Ted Cruz tells Megyn Kelly about women in combat, abortion and Hispanic voters*








*VIDEO: John Kasich tells Megyn Kelly 'My purpose is to be president'*








*VIDEO: Dr. Ben Carson tells Megyn Kelly 'our country is in critical condition'*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump keeps winning, but could a one-on-one showdown stop him?*
* PRIMARY AND CAUCUS CALENDAR: South Carolina Democratic primary Saturday *
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*THUMP TRUMP STRATEGY: Mocking, name-calling, accusations - Rubio, Cruz trade fire with frontrunner in
pre-Super Tuesday showdown*


*VIDEO: Rivals rip Trump at final GOP debate before Super Tuesday*








*'NOT A BAD BAND NAME': Carson confuses with 'fruit salad' comment*
*OPINION: Rubio pounds Trump at debate; rest left on the sidelines*
*'HE SHOULD APOLOGIZE': Trump slams former Mexican leader over border wall comment*
*OPINION: Still a Trump world after GOP Debate*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why some of the Trump veepstakes chatter is silly*
*OPINION: Paving way for Bloomberg?*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*
*PRIMARY AND CAUCUS CALENDAR*
*DEBATE BLOG COVERAGE Read best lines from last night's debate*


----------



## kwflatbed

*REUTERS ROLLING: TRUMP 44.2%, CRUZ 20.7%, RUBIO 14.0%... MORE... ** 
*
_*Inside Republican Party's Desperate Mission to Stop Trump...*_*









*
*Major Blow to Party Elites...*


----------



## kwflatbed

* Maine Gov. LePage endorses Donald Trump for president *

Maine's bombastic Republican governor is endorsing bombastic New York real estate developer Donald Trump for president.


----------



## kwflatbed

https://www.facebook.com/ufi/reacti..._ent_identifier=1032874833452074&av=730606046


----------



## kwflatbed

*FULL ATTACK MODE
Trump, Cruz, Rubio campaigns in all-out blitz ahead of Super Tuesday*



*[URL='http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/02/28/cruz-rubio-release-tax-filings-to-pressure-trump-and-other-candidates.html?intcmp=hpbt1'] 'PRESSURE ON TRUMP': Cruz, Rubio release tax returns, front-runner balks *

*'TREMENDOUS HOSTILITY'?: Trump blames legal woes on 'Spanish' judge*
*'FAKE' GRADS? Rubio vows 'you'll be hearing' from dissatisfied Trump University students*
*MEDIA WARNING: Trump wants to weaken libel laws amid feuds with reporters*
*VIDEO: Trump talks endorsements, feud with Rubio and tax returns*








[/URL]


----------



## kwflatbed

*SUPER TUESDAY BOOST
Clinton cruises over Sanders in SC primary*

*IGNORING SHOT COPS: Clinton victory speech remembers blacks killed by cops, but not murdered officers*
*BENGHAZI BOOS: Self-ID'd Marine booted from Clinton rally *
*VIDEO: Marine tossed from Clinton rally in SC *








*OPINION: Hillary Clinton's South Carolina victory means she is on the glide path to the nomination*
*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton wins South Carolina Democratic primary *
*SOUTH CAROLINA EXIT POLLS*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*GETTING PHYSICAL
Rubio throws 'small hands', 'spray tan' jabs at Trump*

*'MAFIA' LINK? Cruz, Rubio reveal tax info, Cruz hints Trump tied to mob biz in push to release IRS docs *
*MEDIA BUZZ: The larger value of Christie endorsing Trump*
*LEAVING THE DNC: Rep. Gabbard quits to back Sanders, after criticizing small debate schedule*
*DR. BEN CARSON: Why I intend to stay in the GOP race*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

https://www.facebook.com/ufi/reacti...ent_identifier=10206153731502824&av=730606046


----------



## kwflatbed

Steve Forbes Backs Trump, Bashes Rubio - Breitbart
Steve Forbes Backs Trump, Bashes Rubio
BREITBART.COM


----------



## kwflatbed

*Gov. Charlie Baker: Trump 'not my candidate'*
February 29, 2016

Polls show Trump leading in Massachusetts ahead of Super Tuesday.

AP News Guide: Super Tuesday is super 'nail-bitey'[/paste:font]

*Clinton, Sanders to visit Massachusetts ahead of primary*

*How Bernie Sanders can still win the nomination*

*Rubio takes gloves off with Trump, and supporters love it*


----------



## kwflatbed

*EYES ON THE PRIZE: Candidates target Texas, Georgia, Virginia as Super Tuesday delegate goldmines*

*SUPER TUESDAY EXPLAINED: Here's what's at stake* | *VIDEO: Alan Colmes' exclusive interview with David Duke*








*'VOTE STRATEGICALLY': David Duke says he'll vote for Trump, but denies endorsement*
*MEDIA BUZZ: A campaign about small hands, big ears and endless insults*
*BIG-MONEY BERNIE: Sanders campaign says it raised $42M in February*
*VIDEOS: Trump fires back at critics as Super Tuesday nears*







| *Cruz urges unity to beat Trump *








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 AND 'SUPER TUESDAY' COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRUMP, CLINTON SCORE STRING*
*OF 'SUPER TUESDAY' VICTORIES*
*Cruz wins Texas, Okla., Alaska; Sanders wins Vt., Okla., Colo., Minn.; Rubio takes Minn. for first victory*

*THE REPUBLICAN CONTESTS: Cruz wins Texas, Oklahoma and Alaska; Rubio secures Minnesota in race to catch Trump*
*THE DEMOCRATIC CONTESTS: Clinton's Super Tuesday leaves Sanders' path forward in doubt*
*NEW FOCUS: After disappointing Super Tuesday, Kasich turns to Midwestern states*
*VIDEOS: Trump on string of Super Tuesday wins*







| *Cruz: Our campaign is only one that can beat Trump*








*VIDEOS: Rubio: Super Tuesday analysis has to change*







| *Super Tuesday's biggest surprises*








*VIDEOS: Was Super Tuesday end of line for Bernie?*







| *Can Trump unify Republican Party?*








*VIDEO: Desire for political outsider driving GOP voters*







| *COMPLETE 'SUPER TUESDAY' COVERAGE*
*








MEDIA BUZZ
Trump has used a general election strategy all along

OPINION: Trump is unstoppable; it's game over for the rest
OPINION: Can Trump still be stopped? Yes. Here's how
OPINION: Hillary vs. Bernie: It's time to do the math
VIDEO: Krauthammer: Donald Trump stays on his glide path








OPINION: The year conventional political wisdom turned upside down
 *


----------



## kwflatbed

*Adriana Cohen: Liz Warren shows true cowardly colors*
Adriana Cohen Wednesday, March 02, 2016








*Credit: AP (File)*
Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass.
94 comments



Elizabeth Warren won't be taking home a Profiles in Courage award anytime soon.

Her brother in arms, Bernie Sanders, desperately needed her endorsement last night - but she never delivered.


*Hillary Clinton scores big win in Bay State, goes after Donald Trump*

*Obama unlikely to endorse a successor ... for now *

*Potential indictment of Hillary could be convention wild card *
Our Bay State U.S. senator let millions of progressives down. She also let Democratic voters know just how phony she is. If she truly cared about the issues she espouses - such as protecting working families, income inequality and fighting Wall Street abuses - she should've gotten out of her Cambridge mansion and gone to bat for Bernie.

Warren should've endorsed Sanders - before Super Tuesday - and let America know she "Felt the Bern."

Instead, she demonstrated that she's only out for herself. Clearly, her career came before Sanders' 4 million-plus grass-roots supporters she hung out to dry.

Voters know Warren has major clout in the Democratic party since catapulting to fame after her high-profile victory over Republican Scott Brown in 2012. Warren could've used her enormous political power and influence to endorse Sanders and help him execute their political revolution.

But instead they were stood up - pretty spectacularly - by the party's so-called "rock star."

Right here in Massachusetts, Democrat U.S. Rep. Stephen Lynch endorsed Hillary Clinton as did Boston Mayor Marty Walsh and U.S. Sen. Ed Markey. They not only let the public and media know which candidate they support, they acted as surrogates and attended events to back Clinton.

But not Warren. If she sincerely cared about these issues, she should've endorsed her political twin.

But that didn't happen. Warren was AWOL. Just like her integrity. Hashtag #Coward.


----------



## kwflatbed

*A MITT, DONALD SMACKDOWN 
Romney fires off blistering attack on Trump, calling him 'phony' and 'fraud'; Trump's response: 'Failed candidate' *

*FLASHBACK STORY: Trump endorses Romney in 2012* | *FLASHBACK VIDEO: Trump endorses Romney in 2012*








*VIDEO: Nominating Trump has 'profound consequences,' Romney warns*







| *READ: Romney's prepared remarks *
*VIDEO: Will Romney speech make any difference?*








*VIDEO: Ryan says Romney worried about future of party, country*







| *MEDIA BUZZ: Trump needs to attract Democrats*
*OUSTING OBAMACARE: Trump reveals seven-point healthcare reform plan*
*'HE SPEAKS HIS MIND': Melania Trump describes Donald as one to 'bring America to next level'*
*HOW TO WATCH TONIGHT'S GOP PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE ON FOX NEWS AND FOXNEWS.COM*
*FOX NEWS PROGRAMMING ALERT: Donald Trump to speak about Romney attack at 1:30PM ET*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS DEBATE: Fresh off Romney, Trump attacks, GOP *
*rivals set for their own slugfest*

*NOVEMBER PREVIEW? Turnout surging in Republican primaries - and sinking for Democrats*
*LABOR OF LOVE: Unions, left-wingers gave $420M to Dems in '12-'14*
*VIDEO: Nominating Trump has 'profound consequences,' Romney warns*







| *READ: Romney's prepared remarks *
*VIDEOS:  Will speech make any difference?*







| *Was Romney out of line by targeting Trump and not Hillary?*








*VIDEO: Donald Trump - Mitt Romney was a disaster as a candidate*








*VIDEO: Ryan says Romney worried about future of party, country*








*VIDEO: RNC communications director on battle between Romney, Trump*








*DEBATE LIVE BLOG: Cruz distributes Trump University 'certificate of deception'*
*OPINION: Romney attacks Trump. But who is the real phony and fraud?*
*OPINION: Romney hits Trump in fact-filled, morally compelling speech*
*'UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCE': Mexico official shoots down Trump's border wall plan*
*TRUMP'S DUMP OBAMACARE PLAN: Outlines 7-point healthcare alternative* | *FOX NEWS FIRST: Debate to-do list*
*HOW TO WATCH TONIGHT'S GOP PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE ON FOX NEWS AND FOXNEWS.COM*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS DEBATE: Personal attacks give way to issues as rivals pledge to back GOP pick - even if it's Trump*

*DEBATE BLOG: Candidates all say they would back the nominee * | *FOX NEWS FIRST: GOP breaks down in Motor City*
*ABOVE THE FRAY? Kasich says he has been called only adult on GOP debate stage*
*'I'M CHANGING': Trump softens H1B-visa policy during GOP debate*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump deflects Fox questions, rivals fail to capitalize in Detroit*
*'I GIVE THE GOVERNOR CREDIT': Rubio defends Michigan's gov over Flint water crisis*
*NOVEMBER PREVIEW? Turnout surging in Republican primaries - and sinking for Democrats*
*OPINION: Trump shocks and entertains at debate; But are voters growing tired of the circus act?*
*OPINION: A rattled Trump debates in Detroit; Kasich, Cruz are night's winners*
*'GOP CORE' HIT: Trump attacked by rivals on immigration* | *ABOUT THE 'RECORD': Trump talks about NYT tapes*
*VIDEOS: Trump won't call on NYT to release off the record tape* | *Trump: Look at those hands... there's no problem*








*VIDEOS: Trump, Rubio spar over who is best against Clinton* | *Kasich: People tell me, you're the adult on the stage*








*VIDEOS: Cruz - Donald's record is one of hiring illegal aliens* | *Trump defends call for targeting terrorists' families*








*VIDEOS: Trump defends his 'flexibility' on the issues* | *Trump, Rubio spar over lawsuit against Trump University*








*VIDEO: Rubio - Democrats are politicizing the Flint water crisis* |*Kasich on protecting religious freedom*








*VIDEOS: Rubio: It is the Second Amendment for a reason* | *Yoga on the debate stage? Rubio: Trump 'is very flexible'*








*WATCH THE REPLAY OF THE FOX NEWS DEBATE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*SUPER SATURDAY: Clinton, Trump try to pull away in 5-state showdown*


*VIDEO: Trump reverses stance on torture*








*VIDEO: GOP debate fallout*








*VIDEO: Cruz hits Trump for donating to Clinton's 2008 campaign*








*CARSON DROPS OUT: Retired neurosurgeon suspends campaign*
*SLAMMING TRUMP: Cruz blasts Trump in front of CPAC crowd*
*DEMOCRAT SIT-DOWN: Sanders, Clinton to attend FNC town hall ahead of Michigan primary*
*WATCH DEBATE REPLAY*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NICE NIGHT FOR TED, DONALD
Cruz wins GOP races in Maine, Kansas; Trump wins Kentucky, La.; Sanders wins Dem races in Kansas, Neb.; Clinton wins La.*

*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*
*CRUZ GETS CONSERVATIVE BACKING: Ted Cruz wins straw poll at CPAC*
*OPINION: Four reasons why 'Super Saturday' matters*
*VIDEOS: Trump: We think we're going to do very well in Florida, Ohio* | *Rubio campaign: 'We're going to win Florida'*








*VIDEOS: Trump: I want Ted, one-on-one* | *Cruz campaign: Ted Cruz is the only one who can beat Trump*








*TOWN HALL MEETING: Clinton, Sanders agree to Fox News' town hall on Monday*
*PROGRAMMING ALERT: FOX NEWS 'SPECIAL REPORT' DEMOCRATIC TOWN HALL, moderated by Bret Baier from Detroit, with Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders, Monday at 6PM ET*
*PROGRAMMING ALERT: MITT ROMNEY ON 'FOX NEWS SUNDAY' moderated by Chris Wallace*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'EXCUSE ME, I'M TALKING': Sanders snaps at Clinton on economy, gun control - while Hillary calls him a 'single issue' candidate in fiery debate*


*VIDEO: Sanders campaign - We're in 'very good position'*








*VIDEO: Rep. Dingell reacts to heated Michigan Democratic debate*








*PROGRAMMING ALERT: Fox News 'Special Report' Dem town hall, hosted by Bret Baier, with Clinton, Sanders, Monday at 6PM ET*
*VICTORY FOR RUBIO: Marco wins Puerto Rico Republican primary*
*VIDEO: Rubio campaign says, 'We're going to win Florida'*








*ROMNEY WEIGHS IN: Touts Cruz wins, won't reject GOP nod if drafted*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Romney's the wrong messenger for the 'Stop Trump' gang*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRYING TO PULL AWAY: Trump, Clinton look to boost delegate leads with wins in Michigan, Mississippi*

*FOX NEWS TOWN HALL: Clinton, Sanders spar over auto bailout in Michigan; Clinton unveils tuition plan*
*BLOG COVERAGE OF THE FOX NEWS TOWN HALL: Clinton responds to email investigation*
WATCH THE FOX NEWS DEMOCRATIC TOWN HALL: *PART 1 * | *PART 2*








*VIDEOS: Is Sanders worried that Clinton is not honest?*







| * How does Sanders' health care plan differ?*








*VIDEOS: Clinton: State of Libya is deeply regrettable*







| * Sanders: I will not rely on executive action *








*OPINION: Sanders articulates liberal vision as Clinton sharpens her skills at Fox News town hall*
*OPINION: Here's what we learned from Clinton and Sanders' at Fox News' town hall event*
*FULL TRANSCRIPT: The Fox News Democratic presidential town hall*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Warnings about Trump shift from aggressive to apocalyptic*
*GETTING ALONG: Could a President Trump, Cruz work with Paul Ryan and Congress?*
*PATTERN EMERGES: Trump doing better in 'open' primaries; Cruz sees success in GOP-only contests*


----------



## kwflatbed

*PRIMARY MESSAGE: Trump wins 3 of 4 states, Sanders pulls big upset in Michigan; Cruz, Clinton pick up wins - but Rubio, Kasich shut out*

*BLOG COVERAGE OF TUESDAY'S PRIMARIES & CAUCUSES: Trump easily wins Hawaii Republican caucus*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Are the press pushing Marco Rubio to drop out?*
*OPINIONS: Trump triumphs; Onward, reality show junkies* | *Stop hating on Trump voters*
*VIDEOS: Fox News projects Hillary Clinton wins Mississippi*







| *Fox News projects Donald Trump wins Mississippi*








*VIDEOS: Trump to establishment Republicans: It's time to unify*







| *Krauthammer's message to Trump: Nice try*








*VIDEOS: Clinton: I want to be president for the struggling*







| *Sanders speaks with reporters in Miami*








*FOX NEWS EXIT POLLS: Complete results for Michigan * | * Complete results for Mississippi*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DONALD'S BRUSHBACK PITCH
Charges GOP establishment's 'never Trump' push 'taking advantage' of US*

*ALIGNING AGAINST DONALD: Bush to meet with Trump rivals, as Fiorina backs Cruz*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump train still rolling as rivals desperately try to slow him down*
*FOX NEWS POLLS: Trump dominates GOP field in winner-take-all Florida* | *Kasich ahead in Ohio*
*VIDEOS: Trump: I was a member of the establishment* | *Trump talks bringing jobs back to America*








*VIDEO: Cruz - Voters fed up with DC corruption shouldn't vote Trump*








*OPINION: Thank you, America, for playing 'Celebrity Apprentice' GOP edition*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOP DEBATE REALITY CHECK?
Rubio battles back, Cruz and Kasich take shots - but front-runner Trump reminds: 'only two of us' will go on*


*BLOG COVERAGE OF REPUBLICAN DEBATE IN FLORIDA*
*RIVAL BACKS FRONT-RUNNER: Trump says Carson will endorse him*
*PRESIDENT OF WHAT? Cruz says Trump can lead Smithsonian*
*AP FACT CHECK: Trump on Islam, Cruz on immigrants*
*VIDEO: Krauthammer: Opportunity missed to derail the 'Trump train'*








*VIDEO: Trump challenged over violent behavior at campaign rallies*








*WHERE'S THE COPS? Assault at Trump rally raises questions about police response*
*OPINION: GOP contenders get out of the mud and focus on substance*
*OPINION: Trump triumphs at GOP debate, shrugs off attacks*
*SORT OF CIVIL: Immigration, Cuba inject emotion into muted debate*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## HistoryHound

Kerry Washington, Viola Davis, Ellen Pompeo, Shonda Rhimes star in Hillary Clinton ad
I don't really care what celebrities think about the election, but I had to watch this. I just find it rather amusing that the ad contains the stars of _Scandal_ and _How to Get Away With Murder_. Two things Hillary knows quite a bit about. What's even more amusing is that they're comparing their characters to Hillary. I don't know much about the other two, but Viola Davis's character, while fun to watch, is one of the most corrupt, do whatever it takes to achieve the outcome I want women on television. Now that I think about it, I guess Annalise Keating and Hillary do have a lot in common.


----------



## kwflatbed

*RIVALS PLAY OFFENSE: Republican contenders point fingers at Trump 
for chaotic scene at Chicago rally*

*'WISE DECISION': Trump defends choice to cancel Chicago rally*
*VIDEOS: Trump: Cancelling Chicago rally a 'very good decision'*







| *Trump: I didn't want anyone to get hurt*








*VIDEOS: 'We stopped Trump': Protesters declare victory*







| *Rubio on Trump protest: Very sad for our country*








*VIDEO: First Amendment rights of Trump supporters suppressed?*








*TEAM OF RIVALS: Carson backs Trump as rivals look for home wins*
*TEEN WIN: 17-year-olds can vote in Ohio presidential primary, judge says*
*BID TO BLOCK TRUMP: Rubio campaign reportedly urging voters to back Kasich in Ohio*
*NOT BACKING DOWN: Breitbart reporter, Trump campaign escalate clash over alleged assault*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

This is a long read and I can not swear it is the truth but it does not come from the media !!!


This is a MUST READ for Americans who value free speech. This is an EYE-WITNESS account from a non-white, non-citizen who was at the Trump rally. There are those who are trying to blame this on a candidate, when it is obvious - and admitted - to be a coordinated effort to undermine speech by the left. PLEASE take the time to read this and share it. America needs to understand what we are ALL up against. Because today it's Trump, tomorrow it could be YOUR candidate.

What really happened at the Chicago rally - My Firsthand Account
TRUTH (self.The_Donald)
submitted 10 hours ago * by ChicagoTrumpAttendeex2

At 2:30 p.m., I arrived at the Donald Trump rally located at the UIC pavilion in Chicago, IL. There was light police presence at the Blue Line station, and the pavilion was short walk away. There I waited in line for about an hour until making it to the front doors, going through a security scanner, and finding a seat in the main hall.

For nearly two hours the pavilion filled until it neared capacity. It was clear that protesters were seated around the room, given easily away by their manner of dress. Most of the Trump supporters, being suburbanite or small town white people from outside of Chicago, were dressed strikingly normal—jeans and t-shirts, yoga pants or dresses, and the occasional suit.

The first protestors began around 5:30 when two young white males pulled off their coats to reveal t-shirts with anti-Trump slogans. At this point I noticed the police presence inside the rally was a mere 8 police officers, bolstered with hands-off event staff.

Before 6:00 p.m., a man spoke on the microphone and requested that rally attendees do not touch or harm protesters who interrupt the event. He reminded the protesters that Donald Trump supports the first amendment as much as the second.

Following this was a string of smaller incidents, such as people holding up improvised signs and shouting.

One entire bleacher row was filled with protesters and they began chanting and throwing around torn up signs.

A few people who began standing up and screaming, and were slowly escorted out by police. The police kept leaving the protesters unattended throughout this, taking 4-8 officers to escort protesters out one at a time.
A black man in a black jacket ran up to the front stage, bumped into the podium, and attempted to speak, but was wrestled down by two men in suits. As they escorted him through the crowd, he took a swing at a Trump supporter. The men escorting him were incredibly gentle and restrained themselves from using any force.

Then voice came on and declared that the event was postponed. A few minutes later, they informed us that Trump had landed in Chicago and spoken to Chicago Police officers, and that due to safety concerns, the rally was canceled.

At this point, the protesters began to descend into chaos. Aside from a few mild “TRUMP” and “USA” chants, the Trump supporters were mostly quiet and bewildered as the protesters began to scream, chant, and run around the main floor area in a huge pack, flipping off the rally attendees and swearing at them. There were a few tense altercations between the two groups, but from what I saw at this point, no violence.

The rally was instructed to leave the pavilion, and I have to admit, the Chicago Police messed up bad here.

We walked straight out of the building and into enormous packs of protesters screaming at us, with little police presence to protect the Trump supporters.
Following this, I wandered the protest grounds to see what was going on. My memory is a bit jumbled at this point because I was so pumped up, but let me string together the events as clearly as possible:

Many of Trump propaganda signs, most commonly depicting him as Adolf Hitler, but others showing him with a small penis, simple signs of text English and Spanish, signs.

Young women shouting anti-white racial epithets.

“THE PEOPLE ARE UNITED. WE WILL NOT BE DIVIDED” being shouted at Trump supporters who holed themselves up in a parking garage, quietly fearing for their safety. Another good one by the protesters was “FREEDOM FIRST! FREEDOM FIRST!” Strangely enough, there were a good amount of signs calling for peace and freedom. Lots of peace signs being flashed with the fingers.

A single white Trump supporter who held up a sign and stood quietly as three dozen people surrounded him, smiling and screaming, snatching and pushing at him until he had to run for police cover. Someone grabbed his American flag and threw it on the ground and he fought to recover it. The police escorted him away.

Two young men, perhaps 17-19, standing quietly as they waited for a ride home. They were wearing their MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN hats, looking terrified as people cursed and swore at them, and occasionally threw furious challenges for debate. The two young men held their ground. Only once did one of those hats come down, and it quickly went back on again.

A general atmosphere of pleasure and happiness from the protesters. A common chant was “WE WON!” and “WE STOPPED* TRUMP!” It honestly felt like a social event for the protesters. There was plenty of mingling

Plenty of shouts at Trump protesters that Trump and his supporters are not welcome in Chicago. I challenged one on the first amendment. He said he does not consider himself an American and continued insulting the grizzled old white man he was arguing with.

Extremely inefficient police presence. The cops were lined up on their horses or standing behind barricades, but generally were not present where Trump supporters were being hounded and occasionally struck by protesters.

The protesters were primarily composed of millennial-aged: white hipsters, African Americans, Hispanics, and Muslims. Some of the protesters were teenagers below voting age.

The protesters flew a big set of American, Mexican, and Puerto Rican flags. There were lots of small American and Mexican flags too. *The Trump supporters mostly fled for safety immediately. You have to understand, they were outnumbered by thousands of protesters.

There was media presence, but not as much as you’d think. Plenty of areas where chaos was going on had no media nearby. The reporters were mostly getting people to talk to them off to the side where nothing was going on, or focusing ongoing debates between Trump supporters and rally members.
A small amount of the protesters were smoking weed. (I have nothing against this personally, just included for accuracy.)

Plenty of chants for “BERNIE! BERNIE! BERNIE!” Some Trump supporters looked at each other in bewilderment. “But Bernie Sanders isn’t even running against Donald Trump,” was the common sentiment.

Edit: The Trump supporters had a general trust for the police, while the protesters saw their presence as antagonistic. This is especially interesting to me, because as a foreigner and person of color I am generally afraid of police.

Closing statement:

Obviously I did not see everything that occurred as I wandered the protest grounds outside the cancelled Chicago rally. What I did see, however, was fear. Fear from the rally attendees for their immediate safety, and fear of Donald Trump from the protesters.

More than that, I feel that I experienced today, for the first time in my life, true totalitarianism and authoritarianism, expressed laterally from citizen to citizen, in order to silence opinions from being shared. This enforcement was shared through sheer numbers and intimidation, and in a few cases, violence.

People brought their children, loved ones, and friends to attend the Trump rally. I saw an older Asian man and his white wife in attendance, and the looks on their faces when the rally was declared cancelled almost broke my heart. I saw scared children clinging to their parents’ sides as they exited the building to the screams of protesters. I saw a quiet, but excited crowd of Donald Trump supporters get thrown out of Chicago.

Worst of all, I saw the first amendment trampled, spit on, and discarded like trash.

This cannot go on. As I finish this, I feel a sense of utter dread and hopelessness for what is becoming of the youth in this country, particularly those of the regressive left. So polarized has political opinion become, that dissenting thoughts on college campuses are now seen as hateful. These people deal in absolutes. They are right, and whatever means they must take to achieve their ends, they will do it. They will not stop themselves from violence or censorship. They will do it, and they will call hell down upon you if anyone dare does upon them the same.

Tonight I went to the Trump Rally to hear the thoughts of not only the man who was supposed to come and speak, but the people who support him. I found respect. I found calmness. I found peace.

The truth is, I am a legal immigrant, not a US citizen. I am not American. I am not white. I cannot vote.

After tonight, I support Donald Trump.

Lastly, for anyone who thinks the protesters didn’t incite violence tonight, I offer you this.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trump Supporter Assaults Black Man at Rally, But Here is What the Media Isn't Telling You*

The liberal media is doing their best to make Americans believe that black people who go to Trump rallies will be attacked. As if Trump supporters are all racists who assault anyone with a different skin pigment.








78 year old John McGraw

In this video, a group of racist Black Lives Matter supporters came to a Trump rally in Fayetteville North Carolina to start trouble. They were yelling racial slurs, telling Trump supports to "shut the f*ck up" and holding up their middle fingers to everyone around them. They came to start a fight and that is exactly what happened. As they were being escorted out, a 78 year old man by the name of John McGraw punched Rakeem Jones, 26 in the face.

I'll admit that it wasn't the most mature thing to do, but you can only antagonize people so long before you are going to get a reaction.

After the punch, Jones can be seen reeling backward than kicking up with his right leg. At that point, police apprehended him. They did not handcuff him or arrest him, even though it's*illegal*to protest in any vicinity or area that is used for government business or official assembly that is under the protection of the Secret Service.

*Federal lawHR347states:*
*"When the federal law on trespass was quietly amended-it is a crime, punishable by up to a year in prison, to "knowingly impede or disrupt the orderly conduct of Government business or official functions" in locations guarded by the Secret Service, including places where individuals under Secret Service protection are temporarily located"*

John McGraw was arrested and charged Thursday morning with misdemeanor assault and disorderly conduct. A video below shows the protesters being escorted out. One of the protesters calls Trump a bigot and then holds his fist in the air to symbolize "Black Power". The hypocrisy speaks for itself on that one.

Trump Supporter Assaults Black Man at Rally, But Here is What the Media Isn't Telling You


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRUMP WARNS PROTESTERS: GOP front-runner threatens to 'press charges' after latest campaign chaos*

*MORE TRUMP RALLY UNREST: After Chicago chaos, Ohio, Missouri events interrupted by protesters*
*WEEKEND CONTESTS: Rubio wins DC caucus, Clinton wins islands caucus, Cruz wins majority of Wyo. delegates at stake *
*VIDEO: Secret Service agents converge on stage at Trump event*








*VIDEOS: 'We stopped Trump': Protesters declare victory*







| *Rubio on Trump protest: Very sad for our country*








*VIDEO: First Amendment rights of Trump supporters suppressed?*








*BUDGET ISSUES: Ryan, GOP House budget vows seem paralyzed by angst over GOP White House battle*
*TROPICAL WIN: Clinton wins Northern Mariana Islands Democratic caucus*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## HistoryHound

Can someone please explain to me how these protests are Trump's fault? It's not surprising to hear Hillary and Bernie say that, but Cruz & Rubio? WTH? Shouldn't they be coming out condemning that behavior? Unless the secret service and local PDs start cracking down hard on these people, this election is going to be dangerous. My daughter's boyfriend said he got confronted by Bernie supporters when he went to vote in the primary. If they let these people get much bolder, there's a good chance that they prevent people from voting in November. At this point voter intimidation has to be their goal, since there's no way Trump is going to back down to them. He's going to do is dig in his heels, people who are completely behind him are going to start fighting back and those who are on the fence are going to jump to his side unless they're too scared to go out and vote.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

"It's Trumps fault" is the response from idiots.

The media keeps stating that he's said racist, or xenophobic things, but there hasn't been a word uttered. So the media has been riling people up... The types that are easy to rile, progressives. The social justice idiots that are butthurt about everything.

Bernie supporters have to be the weakest minded people ever born.

I would also laugh if a Bernie supporter "tried to intimidate" me.


----------



## kwflatbed

*MARCO'S LAST STAND? Rubio third in Florida poll days before primary*


*'JUST THE MESSENGER': Trump responds to critics who claim he incites violence at campaign rallies*
*LAST STRAW: Breitbart reporter, editor resign over site's response to alleged assault by Trump campaign manager*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump tones down trash talk in interview*
*VIDEO: Is Ohio make-or-break for John Kasich?*








*VIDEO: Eric Shawn reports - Can Cruz catch Trump?*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN *


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOING FOR A KNOCKOUT: Trump can take command of GOP race with Florida, Ohio wins over Rubio, Kasich*


*NO CHARGES: Trump cleared in connection with altercation at NC rally*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Pundits blaming Trump for violence at his rallies*
*VIDEO: Ohio's impact on the GOP race*








*VIDEO: Inside the Republican civil war*








*HILLARY IN TROUBLE'? Polls show Sanders closing gap in Midwest primaries*
*VIDEO: Sanders takes on Clinton, Trump*








*GOP SHOWDOWN: Fox News to host March 21 Republican presidential debate*
*OPINION: The media's wacky take on the 2016 frontrunners*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRUMP, CLINTON ROLL ON AS RUBIO'S RUN COMES TO AN END Frontrunners score impressive wins, Kasich moves on with Ohio victory 
- so where does GOP go from here?*


*BLOG COVERAGE OF TUESDAY'S PRIMARIES: Missouri races too close to call *
*'A REAL POLITICAL STORM': Rubio suspends campaign, warns of 'politics of resentment'*
*HILLARY'S BIG WINS: Clinton notches victories in four states*
*VIDEO: Krauthammer: Only acts of God, FBI can stop Clinton now*








*OPINION: Hillary is halfway to the nomination but Bernie is still kicking*
*'VICIOUS ATMOSPHERE': Obama takes swipe at GOP race*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump's Super Night - Now the GOP is betting on convention chaos*
*OPINION: GOP race down to Trump, Cruz; Kasich not part of the equation*
*FOX EXIT POLL:  Most non-Trump GOP voters say they would consider independent candidate*
*VIDEO: Super Tuesday II a huge night for Donald Trump*








*VIDEO: Marco Rubio suspends his presidential campaign*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NEW KINGMAKERS? Rubio delegates could be factor in GOP convention*


*MEDIA BUZZ: The new battle cry - Why can't the media 'stop' Trump?*
*LAW IN TROUBLE: 5 NC deputies disciplined over Trump rally*
*VIDEO: RNC downplays Trump claim of 'riots' at contested convention *








*END GAME: Boehner would back Ryan in contested GOP convention*
*VIDEO: Why Trump, Clinton came out ahead*








*SHOWDOWN CANCELED: Fox News cancels GOP primary debate*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

REPUBLICANS
*BREAKING: RNC Member Says Voters Don't Matter, Issues STUNNING THREAT!*

A senior RNC member showed exactly why there's a voter revolt against the Republican National Committee when he said, during a Wednesday interview onCNBC, that the party chooses the nominee and not the voters.

You probably don't know the name Curly Haugland, but you're going to loathe it before this article is over. Haugland is an unbound delegate from North Dakota, one of 112 delegates who will arrive at the Republican National Convention not pledged to a candidate on the first ballot because their states don't hold primaries or caucuses.

Haugland is also a member of the RNC's Rules Committee, something that could be very important ifDonald Trumpdoesn't have the 1,237 delegates necessary to win on the first ballot.

And if that's the case, what he had to say Wednesday on "Squawk Box" showed the lengths to which the establishment will go to prevent voters from being heard.

"That's the problem here, the media*has created the perception that the voters choose the nomination*. That's the conflict here," Haugland said. "*Political parties choose their nominee, not the general public*, contrary to popular belief."

If one is to judge by Haugland's remarks, the best way to quella voter revoltwithin the Republican ranks is to remind the voters that their petty opinions don't really matter. I can't see why on earth the RNC is having problems establishing voter trust.

Haugland also went as far as to question why the party even held primaries or caucuses.

It's a good thing he conducted the interview via phone, because I suspect he would have shown up at the remote studio with a tuxedo and a monocle, rolling a fat Cuban cigar between the thumb and forefinger of his right hand and clutching an overstuffed canvas bag with a dollar sign printed on it in his left. That sort of thing does tend to create image issues.

"The rules haven't kept up," Haugland said. "The rules are still designed to have a political party choose its nomineeat a convention. That's just the way it is. I can't help it. Don't hate me because I love the rules."

Social media quickly made Haugland famous, and not in a good way:

This sort of hubris is exactly the sort of thing that has Donald Trump in the delegate lead and speculating that if he isn't nominated, he might launcha third-party run. The utter tone-deafness of this is beyond belief - and it shows exactly why the establishment is taking such a brutal hit this election cycle.

H/TWND

BREAKING: RNC Member Says Voters Don't Matter, Issues STUNNING THREAT!


----------



## pahapoika

Looks like the Puppet Masters have come out from behind the curtain and told us they don't care who we vote for .
We'll get the candidate that _*they*_ choose for us !


----------



## Crazy Otto

Hank Moody said:


> Better stock up on more ammo this weekend.


How much is enough? Just askin'


----------



## kwflatbed

*RAUCOUS RALLY
Crowds clash outside Trump event in Utah*

*FOX NEWS RESPONDS: Trump's attacks 'beneath a presidential candidate'*
*POWER TO INFLUENCE: Could GOP panel make or break Trump bid at Cleveland convention?*
*FIGHTING CHANCE: Sanders fights for life as Clinton wins another state, Obama turns screws*
*FAMILY TARGETED: Threatening letter, white powder sent to Eric Trump*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## LGriffin

HistoryHound said:


> Can someone please explain to me how these protests are Trump's fault?


Exactly.


----------



## kwflatbed

GOP front-runner Donald Trump is scheduled to hold a rally in Fountain Hills, Arizona, and of course, far-left fascists aren't happy about it. However, they took things entirely too far earlier today with what they did to thousands of Trump supporters on their way to the event.

http://politicalcult.com/breaking-far-left-fascists-go-far&#8230;/



BREAKING: Far-Left Fascists Go TOO FAR In Arz., Look What They Did To 1,000's Of Trump...
They took things entirely too far earlier today with what they did to thousands of&#8230;

https://www.facebook.com/ufi/reacti..._ent_identifier=1005551816191590&av=730606046


----------



## Goose

It's too bad PDs don't have contracts with excavating companies with front end loaders on standby. A tow truck is too kind.

But then again I would hate to see any rear axles sheared off or anything like that during the winching process. Great place to send the rookie tow drivers that are having their first day on the job.


----------



## HistoryHound

Well when you can't win the argument with logic and facts, you have to speak louder and do everything possible to keep the other guy from using logic and facts. My brother-in-law (Mr. "I better learn the words to Oh Canada") tried it with me the other day. Big mistake. I'm making my point no matter how loud you cough, groan or whine. Funniest part about it, I was actually making a joke about voting for Trump. I know better than to have a serious political discussion with someone who's wife voted for obama twice because she liked the way the family dressed.


----------



## kwflatbed

*BIG CHALLENGE AHEAD: Ryan has unexpected task to lead convention*


*SHOW GOES ON: Trump holds Ariz. rally despite protesters blocking road; protesters march in Manhattan*
*VIDEO: Sheriff Arpaio addresses Trump protesters blocking freeway*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*MAKING PARTY PEACE?
Trump reportedly to meet with top Republicans*

*ON THE BENCH: Trump says he'll release list of preferred Supreme Court justices*
*MONEY TRAIL: Cruz trounces Kasich, Sanders outraises Clinton in Feb. *
*VIDEO: Carson on Trump endorsement*








*VIDEO: Does John Kasich have a path to the GOP nomination?*








*PROGRAMMING ALERT: Tune in for Monday's must-see primetime lineup on Fox News*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'NEUTRAL' SLAM
Clinton picks Israel fight with Trump*


*FOX NEWS FIRST: Trump faces test with Israel speech*
*VIDEO: Clinton takes aim at Trump in AIPAC speech*








*MAKING PARTY PEACE? Trump reportedly to meet with top Republicans*
*ON THE BENCH: Trump says he'll release list of preferred Supreme Court justices*
*VIDEO: Carson discusses Trump endorsement*








*PROGRAMMING ALERT: Tune in for Monday's must-see primetime lineup on Fox News*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*AWKWARD MOMENT
Bill Clinton slams 'awful legacy' of past 8 years*

*RIVALS BATTLE FOR ISRAEL VOTE: Trump, Clinton vow support for Jewish state if elected*
*'EMBRACE THE MOVEMENT': Trump meets with GOP lawmakers, urges party to join forces with him*
*TRUMP HURDLE? Montana GOP officials fight to 'close' primary*
*RISKY EXPERIMENT? Utah allowing GOP caucus voters to cast ballots online*
*VIDEO: Spotlight on immigration as 2016 race moves to Arizona*








*VIDEO: Clinton takes aim at Trump in AIPAC speech*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BREAKING: CRUZ WINS ALL UTAH DELEGATES
Bernie wins Idaho, Utah; Trump, Clinton win Arizona*

*VIDEO: Clinton: In the face of terror, America doesn't panic*








*VIDEO: Clinton scores big win in Arizona primary*








*COMMENT CONTROVERSY: Cruz campaign clarifies Muslim remarks*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*









*UGLIER AND UGLIER
Trump, angry over ad with his wife, threatens Cruz*

* BREAKING NEWS: Jeb Bush endorses Cruz in Republican race*
*VIDEO: Ted Cruz's plan to defeat Donald Trump*








*VIDEO: Tucker Carlson - Math just got harder for Cruz after Trump's Arizona win*


----------



## kwflatbed

*WAR OF WORDS
Cruz uses movie line to 
jab Trump in latest spat*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Candidates ratchet up rhetoric over Belgium, but is it empty talk?*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Cruz gains on Trump; Clinton up by double digits *
*FOX NEWS POLL: Cruz, Kasich ahead of Clinton in 2016 hypothetical matchups *
*FOX NEWS POLL: 2016 candidate (un)favorable *
*READ: The complete poll results*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOLDEN STATE OF MIND
California primary could be deciding factor in GOP race*
*VIDEO: Why California is crucial in GOP race*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Ted Cruz winning grudging respect, but is it too late?*
*RUBIO STILL IN PLAY: GOP candidates fight to 'woo' unbound delegates*
*'SNIVELING COWARD': Cruz slams Trump over tweet attacking his wife*
*TODD STARNES: Ted Cruz is religious liberty's only hope*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*SAFETY FIRST?
GOP convention pressured to allow open carry of guns*

*CLOSING THE GAP? Sanders looks to chip away at deficit with Western wins*
*TABLOID TRASH BASH: Ted, Donald tangle over story alleging Cruz affairs*
*DOUBLE STANDARD? Clinton skipped special cyber briefing in 2011, documents show*
*CONTRADICTING STORIES: Report questions background of veteran offered 'job' by Trump*
* COMPLETE ELECTION COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

Trump Patriots

Patriotic Bikers, from all across the United States are planning to show up at ALL future TRUMP rallies to make sure that any paid agitator protesters don't take away Mr. Trump's right to speak. Or interfere with the rights of Trump supporters to safely attend. WE SHALL NOT BE SILENCED!


----------



## kwflatbed

*BERNIE SWEEPS HILLARY IN WESTERN WEEKEND
Sanders wins by large margins in three states*

*VIDEO: Crowd goes wild for bird on Sanders' podium*








*SAFETY FIRST? GOP convention pressured to allow open carry of guns*
*CONTENTIOUS WORDS: GOP Sen. Moran's comments on court nominee stir up conservatives*
* COMPLETE ELECTION COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*WAR OVER WORDS
Kerry says GOP rhetoric
is an 'embarrassment'*
*NOT BACKING DOWN: Cruz defends calls to patrol Muslim neighborhoods*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Tabloid campaign - The Enquirer, Cruz, Trump and the media's dilemma*
*TOO LITTLE, TOO LATE? Despite Western wins, Sanders needs late surge to top Clinton*
*VIDEO: Clinton holds big delegate lead despite Sanders wins*








*'INCREDIBLY BLESSED': Trump's daughter, Ivanka, gives birth to third child*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOP FREE-FOR-ALL: Trump takes back pledge to support GOP choice
in Nov.; Kasich, Cruz noncommittal*


*STANDING BY HIS MAN: Trump backs campaign manager charged with battery over alleged reporter grab*
*VIDEO: Lewandowski is 'absolutely innocent,' Trump campaign says*








*HEARD ON FOX: Top aide arrest won't affect Trump's standings, Charles Lane says*
*VIDEO: New footage shows clearer picture of Trump boss, reporter*








*KICK INTO 'SUPER' MODE: Fresh off string of wins over Clinton, Sanders tries wooing superdelegates*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'IT COULD BE THAT I MISSPOKE'
Trump again walks back abortion comment - blames the question*


*VIDEO: Donald Trump weighs in on abortion comments, RNC meeting*








*SURPRISE SIT-DOWN: Trump meets with RNC chief, days after backing out of pledge*
*FOX BUSINESS POLL: Cruz leads Trump in Wisconsin by 10 percentage points ahead of primary*
*FOX BUSINESS POLL: Sanders tops Clinton by 5 points in Wisconsin *
*TRUMP TOWN HALL: Greta Van Susteren will moderate event with GOP candidate Sunday at 8 pm ET*
* LIBERTARIAN CANDIDATES DEBATE: FBN's John Stossel hosts debate, Friday night and again on April 8 at 9PM ET*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*POLITICAL FAVOR?
Pro-Clinton group alleges Trump-Carson job deal*
*FOX NEWS FIRST: Will the rules survive a new progressive populist moment?*
*'COULD BE I MISSPOKE': Trump blames 'convoluted question' for abortion flap*
*VIDEO: Trump weighs in on abortion comments, RNC meeting*








*SANDERS LEFT OUT: DC scrambles to get candidate on primary ballot*
* TRUMP TOWN HALL: Greta Van Susteren will moderate event with GOP candidate Sunday at 8 pm ET*
* LIBERTARIAN CANDIDATES DEBATE: FBN's John Stossel hosts debate, Friday night and on April 8 at 9PM ET*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*PRIMARY PUSH: Palin says GOP should unite behind Trump*


*'LEAVE IT THAT WAY': Trump now says abortion laws should not be changed*
*BACKDOOR DEAL? Pro-Clinton group alleges Trump-Carson job deal*
*FOX NEWS FIRST: Will rules survive a new progressive populist moment?*
* TRUMP TOWN HALL: Greta Van Susteren will moderate event with GOP candidate Sunday at 8 pm ET*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRUMP GOES 'ON THE RECORD'
GOP front-runner doubles down on allies paying more for US protection*


* VIDEOS: Trump on what 'TrumpCare' will look like*







| *Trump: My tone will change once I get the victory*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Can Trump tone it down without losing what got him this far?*
*OPINION: After a terrible week, Trump sticks with style over substance in Wisconsin*
*DONALD ON THE DEFENSE? Trump regrets Heidi Cruz retweet, digs in on NATO, Asia nukes*
*STARING DOWN UPSETS: Candidates crisscross Wisconsin ahead of Tuesday's primary*
*VIDEOS: 'SNL' turns on Trump*







| *Damage control? Donald Trump fights to win over women*








* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*HILLARY RUNNIN' FOR - OR FROM?
Sanders camp accuses Clinton of
'playing games' to avoid NY debate*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FRONT-RUNNERS IN TROUBLE?
Sanders, Cruz seek Wisconsin wins
to keep pressure on Clinton, Trump*


*CRUZ ON 'KELLY FILE': GOP candidate reaches out to women voters, answers abortion questions on Fox exclusive*
*VIDEO: What would a loss in Wisconsin mean for Trump, Clinton?*








*VIDEO: Will Wisconsin determine whether the GOP has contested convention?*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Worst week? Trump camp rips 'idiotic' media for reporting on his missteps*
*VIDEO: Big GOP donors still on the sidelines ahead of Wisconsin primary*








*HEARD ON FOX: Krauthammer - Trump's abortion stumble shows how unprepared front-runner is*
*DEM SHOWDOWN: Clinton, Sanders agree to debate in Brooklyn before NY primary*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*THE RACE ROLLS ON: Cruz, Sanders pick up wins in Wisconsin primaries as leaders fight to regain momentum*

*EXIT POLLS: Complete results of the Wisconsin primary* | *VIDEO: Ted Cruz - Wisconsin is 'a turning point'*








*VIDEOS: Sanders wins Dem primary in Wisconsin*







| *Can Sanders overcome Clinton's delegate lead?*








*'GOOD LUCK WITH THAT': Trump reveals border wall funding plan, draws jeers from Obama*
*GREETING GAFFE? Surprise Trump visit at Wis. polling station may violate law*
*CRASHING THE PARTY: Trump camp accuses Cruz of being GOP 'Trojan horse'*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Trump and Clinton are suddenly stumbling despite their huge leads*
*OPINIONS: The real reason Bernie beat Hillary* | *5 things Trump needs to do after Wisconsin loss*
*OPINIONS: Cruz crushes Trump. Now it's about maps and math* | *Is Clinton or Sanders more popular?*
*HEARD ON FOX: Kasich 'a living embodiment of attitude that is going to cause problems,' Carlson says*
*TAKING ADVANTAGE: Clinton campaign fundraises off rocky Sanders interview* | * COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DEMS IN TURMOIL
Sanders cranks up attacks over Clinton donors*

*AN 'OPEN' QUESTION: Team Sanders talks up contested Dem convention*
*VIDEO: Can Bernie Sanders win the Democratic nomination?*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump takes aim at Cruz, the press and the establishment*
*I'M SPONSORED BY... Should candidates wear donor's logos?*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*MISSING MONEY? Veterans' charities reportedly get fraction of $6M raised at Trump campaign event in Iowa*


*'TELL THE TRUTH': Bill Clinton clashes with Black Lives Matter protesters*
*VIDEO: Bill Clinton takes on Black Lives Matter protesters*








*'OUTSIDER' GOES INSIDE: Trump taps veteran GOP operatives after Wisconsin loss*
*COLD SHOULDER: Cruz facing hostile reception in New York, Trump piles on*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Which candidates can survive New York's tabloid taunts?*
*PERINO & STIREWALT PODCAST: GOP primary at a crossroads*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*ROCKIES SHOWDOWN
Cruz holds early edge in shadow battle for delegates*
*HUGE 'DISCOURTESY'? Sanders trip for Vatican conference causes dispute*
*DEMS GETTING NERVOUS? Grayson bid shakes up race for Rubio seat*
*WAR OF WORDS: Sanders walks back criticism of Clinton qualifications*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Boston Globe Prints Fake Front Page Satirizing Donald Trump*
_April 9, 2016 11:50 PM_ By Jim Smith
*Filed Under:* Boston Globe, Donald Trump, Jim Smith, Satire

BOSTON (CBS) - It's an extraordinary chapter in journalism, with the Boston Globe upping the political ante by publishing a fake front page for Sunday's paper.

The mock front page offers its own glimpse of what a Donald Trump presidency would look like.









The Boston Globe's satirical front page about what a Donald Trump presidency would look like.

In a video produced by the newspaper, Globe Editor Kathleen Kingsbury says, "We listened to Donald Trump's speeches, we scoured his website, we read his position papers, we considered who his advisors are and we did what the Globe does best: we reported it out and put it on the front page for our readers to see."

It looks like it's working. The move certainly got WBZ-TV political analyst Jon Keller's attention.

"The Boston Globe editorial board is doing exactly what an editorial board should be doing," he said, "Taking a strong position, arguing for it forcefully and passionately and if you want people to listen, the fake front page is certainly creating a lot of buzz."

The satirical headlines discuss deportations, riots and a plunging economy.









The Boston Globe has satirized Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump. (WBZ-TV)

One prospective voter thought the mock front page might create more divisiveness, while another thought the Globe was going too far and attacking Trump.

Boston Globe Prints Fake Front Page Satirizing Donald Trump


----------



## kwflatbed

*CAMPAIGN BOOST
Sanders wins in Wyoming caucuses; Cruz takes delegates in Colorado*


*'DEPORTATIONS TO BEGIN': Boston Globe mocks Trump*
*HOLY SEE VISIT: Sanders trip to Vatican conference causes dust-up*
*CODE CONTROVERSY: New Jersey homeowner faces fine, jail for flying Donald Trump campaign flags*
*FOX NEWS SUNDAY EXCLUSIVE: Watch Obama interview with Chris Wallace on Fox News Channel at 2 PM and 6 PM ET*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'CROOKED' GAME?
Trump slams GOP process after Cruz delegate wins*

*FOX NEWS POLL: Trump, Clinton reign supreme in New York*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Bill Clinton chided for standing up to Black Lives Matter*
*BERNIE BACKING OFF? Sanders plays down NY primary expectations as Clinton holds poll lead*
* FOX NEWS POLL: Trump out front in Pa., Clinton leading Sanders*
*VIDEO: How can Donald Trump get to 1,237 delegates?*








*VIDEO: Donald Trump - I will have 'millions more' votes than Cruz*








*VIDEO: Eric Shawn reports - Sen. Sanders back in New York*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*POINTING THE FINGER
Clinton pins racially charged skit on NYC mayor*

*'GIVE US ALL A BREAK': RNC head defends nomination process as Cruz claims Trump backers threatening delegates*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Ryan just says no, but media keep looking for white knight*
*SANDERS ENDORSEMENT: 2016 bid backed by Oregon Senate colleague*
*FUEL FOR ATTACKS? Document trove sheds light on Clinton-Trump ties*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*OFF THE HOOK: Trump campaign manager won't be prosecuted*


*VIDEO: Trump campaign manager reportedly will not be prosecuted *








*'A REAL WALL': Trump vows to get border wall up within 2 years*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why the candidate with the most delegates may lose out*
*MORE BUREAUCRACY? Clinton's call for new immigration office draws fire*
*BERNIE'S 'SUPER' PUSH: Sanders camp tries to sway Clinton superdelegates*
*GOP HITS BACK: Trump told to stop party attacks, focus on race*
*TRUMP TOWER MEETING: Trump, Megyn Kelly meet in New York*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*POINT FINGERS AND YELL
Clinton, Sanders clash
over Wall St., war at debate*

*CLEANING UP FOR BILL: Hillary apologizes for impact of 1994 crime legislation*
*OPINION: Bernie's magic wand vs. Hillary's iron fist in Brooklyn*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Trump widens GOP lead, Clinton-Sanders tightens *
*FOX NEWS POLL: Voters say Trump lacks knowledge, temperament to serve *
*FOX NEWS POLL: The electorate is in a mood*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Is tough-guy Trump turning kinder and gentler - and will it work?*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*WAR OVER DELEGATES?
Cruz Wyoming win could restart Trump process bash*

*VATICAN MEETING: Sanders says he met with Pope Francis*
*BERNIE AIDE UNDER FIRE: Jewish outreach staffer hit over anti-Netanyahu rant*
*BERNIE'S BENEVOLENCE: Sanders gave 4 percent of income to charity in 2014, tax returns show*
*VIDEO: Trump ramps up delegate fight with WSJ op-ed*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

* BALLOT BLUNDER
Celebrities among thousands of voters who registered for wrong party*

*VIDEO: Thousands sign up for wrong party*








*SANDERS' WIFE TARGETED: Catholic parishioners seek federal fraud probe *
*MEDIA BUZZ: Despite the angry attacks, Hillary and Bernie aren't far apart on the issues*
*TODD STARNES: Dancing Donald Trumps banned from school talent show* | *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*SLURPEE SLIP-UP
Trump cites '7/11' attacks
at pre-NY primary rally *

*NY STATE OF MIND: Trump, Clinton seek landslides on home turf*
*BERNIE'S BIG GAINS? Sanders campaign touts growing Latino support ahead of NY, Calif. primaries*
*VIDEO: Can Sanders make up ground with minority voters?*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Is Ted Cruz too conservative to win? *
*VIDEO: Fight erupts over GOP rule changes*








*TODD STARNES: Dancing Trumps banned from school talent show*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BIG PRIMARIES, BIG SHAKEUP 
Trump reportedly shuffles staff, eyes Calif. win to avoid convention fight*



*VIDEO: Trump talks New York strategy, campaign shakeup*








*REPUBLICAN HUDDLE: GOP leader, House members meet on convention rules*
*TODD STARNES: Dancing Donald Trumps banned from talent show*
*NY STATE OF MIND: Trump, Clinton seek landslides on home turf*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Cruz too conservative to win? *
*SLURPEE SLIP-UP: Trump cites '7/11' attacks
at pre-NY primary rally *
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*









*BROKEN LAW$?
Sanders feuds with Clinton camp over fundraising*

*'PANDERING' POLITICS? Hillary feels hot-sauce heat, but she might be fireproof*
*TODD STARNES: Is Hillary angling to be the first black female president?*
*VIDEO: Can Sanders make up ground with minority voters?*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trump, Clinton roll to big wins; Cruz must rely on GOP convention battle


VIDEO: Trump: We don't have much of a race anymore








ON THE MOVE: Superdelegates flock to Clinton, even where Sanders wins
MEDIA BUZZ: Trump wins big in NY, but also needs to fight culture war
FEISTY INTERVIEW: Cruz accuses Trump of 'whining' about delegate process
STARNES: Is Hillary angling to be the first black female president?
WHALEN: Two big takeaways after The Donald wins New York
SCHOEN: Clinton's New York win might put the final nail in the coffin for Sanders
POLL PROBLEMS: New York comptroller orders audit after reports of voting issues
COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE
*

*New York Presidential Primary Results*
*Republicans*
Percent In 94%







winner
Trump
60.5%








Kasich
25.1%








Cruz
14.5%
*Democrats*
Percent In 94%







winner
Clinton
57.9%








Sanders
42.1%









See Full Election Coverage


----------



## kwflatbed

*THE MONEY TRAIL
Companies lobbying gov't paid Clinton for speeches*

*ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER? Clinton rails against big banks, but refuses to release Wall Street speeches*
*IN NO RUSH: FBI says no timetable for completing Clinton email probe*
*VIDEO: Pressure growing on FBI to release Clinton findings*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL 
Trump ahead of Cruz by eight points in Indiana*

*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton ahead of Sanders by four in Indiana*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Trump leads in California, Clinton-Sanders in close race*
*STRATEGY AT RISK: Threats, pressure on delegates could put Cruz's convention hopes in danger*
*HILLARY'S SPEECH CIRCUIT: Clinton gave paid speeches to firms that lobbied, contracted with governmen*
*TODD STARNES: Donald Trump is not a conservative*
*LAWMAKING LOSERS? 2016 'insiders' struck out in writing & passing laws*
*ALL FOR SHOW? Trump surrogates say GOP front-runner 'projecting an image' during primaries*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DELEGATE DRAMA: Trump pressure could end Cruz's convention dreams*


*FOX NEWS POLL: Trump leads Calif. race, Clinton-Sanders neck-and-neck*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton ahead of Sanders by four points in Indiana*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Trump ahead of Cruz by eight points in Indiana*
*TODD STARNES: Donald Trump is not a conservative*
*LAWMAKING LOSERS? 2016 'insiders' struck out in writing & passing laws*
*WATCH 'AMERICA'S TOWN HALL' ON SUNDAY NIGHT AT 8PM ET ON FOX NEWS CHANNEL: Bill Hemmer and Martha MacCallum moderate a discussion with presidential candidates*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DOUBLE-TEAM AGAINST TRUMP? Cruz, Kasich coordinate campaigns
in all-out effort to stop front-runner*

* AMERICA'S TOWN HALL: Kasich, Cruz agree - Trump can't beat Clinton* | * COVERAGE OF AMERICA'S TOWN HALL *
*VIDEOS:  John Kasich - We're going to an open convention*







| *What will Tuesday's primary results reveal?*








*VIDEO: Ted Cruz on fight for delegates*







| *TED'S ONLY HOPE? Small wins keep Cruz in GOP hunt*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump 'playing' a new role - a moderate on social and economic issues*
*'THEY HAVE NO WAY' Trump says rivals 'limping' their way to GOP convention*
*REJECTING CRITICISM: RNC's Priebus dismisses kingmaker Koch's slam of GOP White House field*
*'POOR PEOPLE DON'T VOTE' Sanders - Poverty playing role in why I'm not winning*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Anonymous Hacker Video To Hillary: "We Are About To Expose Everything!"*
POLITICS
April 24, 2016
A+A-
EMAILPRINT










"Anonymous" is a loosely associated international network of activists and hackers. Their members are known as "Anons" and are sometimes seen in public wearing the Guy Fawkes masks as seen in the movie "V for Vendetta".

The anarchist group has hacked the sites of several government agencies around the world, the Church of Scientology, child pornography sites, and several large corporations.

Now, they have apparently have a new target:*Hillary Clinton.*

This week, the esoteric group posted a video calling out many of Hillary Clinton's lies. The video proclaims that she is no different than all the other politicians we have had in the past, and she will only bring negative change to the nation.

Speaking directly to Clinton, the mysterious figure in the video states,*"It appears that lying has become second nature to you,"*and*"You are backed by the same dark suits that have supported every other past president."*

The video continues,*"Remember the 30,000 emails you deleted? Remember the countless times you'e lied under oath? Remember your shady weapons deals that helped arm ISIS? Because we remember it all, as we do not forget, and we do not forgive."*

The figure also states that*they plan to "expose everything"*, and*"the truth is about to catch up with you."*

Let's hope this group of hackers has dug up some juicy truth about Hillary. We all know Hillary Clinton is up to her armpits in scandals, but the White House Department of Justice refuses to take any action against her.

This may prove to be a very interesting campaign season, if Anonymous follows through with their threats.

Anonymous Hacker Video To Hillary: "We Are About To Expose Everything!"


----------



## LGriffin

How much more can "Anonymous" say about this filthy parasite? "At this point, what difference does it make?" when she has a history of evil and incompetence which falls on deaf ears.

The following is a recorded interview where she laughs about getting off a vicious 41YO who attacked a 6th grader so badly that she was left sterile and in a coma for five days. If karma is real, she'll endure what the victim did in hell.




Please share this interview with anyone you know who plans to vote for this filth.


----------



## kwflatbed

DEM TURNOUT DOWN MILLIONS
_COUGH, COUGH_

POLL: TRUMP HITS HIGHEST...
SUPPORTERS CHASE DOWN CARAVAN IN RI... 
CRUZ CONFRONTED: HOW CAN YOU HAVE DELEGATES WITHOUT A VOTE?
KASICH: 'I'm not out to stop Trump'... 
Pact Quickly Weakens...
TONIGHT: TRUMP, CLINTON AIM FOR SWEEP... 
POLLS, POLLS...
DELEGATE COUNT...


----------



## kwflatbed

*THE 'PRESUMPTIVE NOMINEE'?
Trump scores 5-state sweep in push to close door on Cruz, Kasich; Clinton wins 4, but Sanders sticks around*

*NOT JUST PRESIDENTIAL RACES: High-profile congressional races also in the spotlight*
*GOING TO TRIAL: NY judge rules on Trump Univ. case* | *NO CHANCE? Reid says Sanders has no path to nomination*
*HOPE FADING? Kasich-Cruz alliance dampens after Trump sweep* | *VIDEO: Trump completes Super Tuesday III sweep*








*OPINIONS: Big takeaways from Trump's 'Acela Primary' triumph* | *The math just isn't there for Sanders*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump's big sweep - Why a winner's aura matters more than math*
* VIDEOS: Battle for the East: What you need to know*







| *Does Kasich-Cruz alliance show media's wishful thinking?*








*MEGYN KELLY PRESENTS: Watch Fox News Channel prime-time special on May 17 with Trump *
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'WASTE OF TIME'
Trump blasts Cruz-Fiorina ticket roll-out at town hall*

*TOWN HALL BLOG: Trump calls Cruz, Kasich alliance 'slap in the face' to people of Indiana *
*'AMERICA FIRST': Trump vows to 'shake the rust off' foreign policy*
*VIDEO: Is Trump's momentum unstoppable?*








*VIDEO: Ted Cruz names Carly Fiorina as his running mate choice*








*MEDIA BUZZ: The coming Megyn Kelly/Donald Trump rematch, and what's at stake*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NO CALIFORNIA LOVE: Protests turn violent after Trump rally, 20 arrested*

*THREAT NULLIFIED: White powder mailed to Trump's campaign office in deemed harmless*
*BOEHNER LETS IT RIP: Ex-speaker unleashes 'miserable SOB' Cruz bash*
*POLL BLUES: Christie popularity in NJ hits new low*
*RUBIO WIN: Alaska GOP votes to let Fla. senator keep delegates*
*WATCH A 'HANNITY' EXCLUSIVE: 'AN HOUR WITH TED CRUZ AND CARLY FIORINA' ON FRIDAY AT 10 PM ET*

*What does Sanders want? Dem hints at convention wish list*
- VIDEO: The role Sanders could play at Democratic convention 
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*DO-OR-DIE PRIMARY: Cruz says Indiana will decide Republican race*


*VIDEO: Cruz: Trump, Boehner and Clinton part of same system*








*VIDEO: Fiorina on growing jobs: We know what works*








*'IT WAS FUN': Trump brushes off protest, makes pitch to Calif. GOP*
*VITAL SUPPORT: Pence backs Cruz for president ahead of state primary*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DELEGATE DRAMA: Ariz. GOP Convention loss irks Trump backers*


*FINAL FAREWELL: Obama throws jabs in last Correspondents' Dinner*
*GLOVES OFF: Cruz team hits Trump for touting Mike Tyson endorsement*
*VIRGINIA VICTOR: Cruz wins majority of delegates at state convention*
*CALIF. GOP CONVENTION: Cruz hits key issues of jobs, over regulation*
*VIDEO: Cruz: Trump, Boehner and Clinton part of same system*








*VIDEO: Fiorina on growing jobs: We know what works*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOING TOO FAR?
Trump says China trade policy is 'rape' of US*

*FIGHT TO THE END: Sanders pins hopes on contested convention*
*CRUZ'S LAST STAND? Senator still 'doing everything' to win Indiana*
*VIDEO: Is Indiana do or die for Ted Cruz?*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Hillary's veepstakes plan*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

BOY SMITES CRUZ AT RALLY: YOU SUCK!

VIDEO: 'Dreamers' flip off Trump supporters, shout expletives at passing cars...

POLL: TRUMP POPS TO LEAD OVER CLINTON...








* 
*
*Bloodied Trump Supporter Recounts Moment Mexican Mob Turned On Him...*

*RIOTERS GONE WILD [UNCENSORED]...*

*VIDEO: A WALK THROUGH HELL...*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TOUGH CROWD: Laid-off worker confronts Clinton over her vow to
put coal miners 'out of business'*


*HIGH STAKES IN HOOSIER STATE: Cruz faces uphill battle to stop Trump surge in Indiana *
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why blaming the press for Trump's rise utterly misses a political upheaval*
*ALL WRAPPED UP? Trump looks past Indiana primary, takes aim at Clinton comments*
*VIDEO: Trump says 'it just all ends' with Indiana*








*FEEL THE CHILL? Clinton faces battle to win over Sanders supporters*
*VIDEO: Ted Cruz confronts Trump supporters*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CRUZ SUSPENDS PRESIDENTIAL BID
Trump's path to GOP nomination clears; Sanders upsets Clinton in Indiana Democratic primary*

* VIDEOS: Trump - Now we're going after Hillary Clinton *







| *Ted Cruz suspends his presidential campaign*








*VIDEO: Victory in Indiana makes for historic night for Donald Trump*








*VIDEO: Huckabee confident Trump can beat 'predictable' Clinton*








*TED SUSPENDS CAMPAIGN: Cruz, ending GOP bid, says 'we left it all on the field'*
*UPSET VICTORY: Sanders to win Indiana Democratic primary* | *OPINION: What should evangelicals do now?*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump clinches, Cruz bails, and the media face a new Republican reality*
*ED ROLLINS: Get ready for Trump vs. Hillary in 'Survivor' 2016*
*ERICK ERICKSON: I will not vote for Clinton or her donor, Donald Trump*
*BAD $$? Sanders camp says Clinton 'looting' fundraising meant for states* | *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*A-HOLE WILL VOTE FOR CLINTON*


* Gov. Baker says he won't vote for Trump *

Massachusetts Republican Gov. Charlie Baker has reiterated that he will not vote for Donald Trump in November.


----------



## kwflatbed

* Reports: John Kasich suspending run for president *

Ohio Gov. John Kasich is suspending his campaign for president, according to CNN and several other media outlets.


----------



## pahapoika

kwflatbed said:


> *A-HOLE WILL VOTE FOR CLINTON*
> 
> 
> * Gov. Baker says he won't vote for Trump *
> 
> Massachusetts Republican Gov. Charlie Baker has reiterated that he will not vote for Donald Trump in November.


Hope somebody runs against old charlie boy cause i'm gonna vote for them !


----------



## kwflatbed

*PULL THE PLUG
Rolling Stones tell Trump to quit playing their songs*

*BEATING THE 'MACHINE': Can Trump match Hillary Clinton's ground game?*
*OPENING FLOOD GATES? Trump won't self-fund general election*
*STAYING OUT OF IT: Ex-presidents Bush to sit out election*
*VIDEO: 'Presumptive nominee' Trump pivots to general election*








*KASICH DROPS OUT: Candidate suspends GOP presidential bid*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Some pundits vow to fight Trump till the bitter end*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

Stoughton

* Beloved butcher's last wish in obit: Don't vote for Hillary *

A prominent local businessman won't get to cast a ballot in November - but his last wish on earth was that people not vote for Hillary Clinton.


----------



## kwflatbed

*AWKWARD MOMENT
MSNBC's Matthews caught ogling Melania Trump*

*CLEARING THE AIR: RNC chair says Trump, Ryan to meet next week*
*VIDEO: Reince Priebus - Trump and Ryan to sit down, 'talk this out'*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Credibility gap - Now the pundits predict Trump will lose to Hillary*
*SWITCHING SIDES? Clinton campaign reportedly targeting Jeb Bush donors*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Credit: The Associated Press*
Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump waves to supporters after speaking at a rally, Friday, May 6, 2016, in Omaha, Neb. (AP Photo/Charlie Neibergall)
21 comments *23* shares

inShare

*Donald Trump slams 'goofy' Liz Warren as Hillary Clinton's 'flunky'*
Brian Dowling Saturday, May 07, 2016

Donald Trump last night slammed Elizabeth Warren as a "goofy" Hillary Clinton "flunky" who based her career on a lie about her claims of a Native American heritage during a supercharged Twitter tirade.

Trump, a lock for the GOP nomination, took to social media to unleash his fury.

"Goofy Elizabeth Warren, Hillary Clinton's flunky, has a career that is totally based on a lie. She is not Native American," Trump's tweet read. "Let's properly check goofy Elizabeth Warren's records to see if she is Native American. I say she's a fraud!"

Minutes prior to calling Warren's claims of Native American heritage into question, Trump said he would be happy to see Clinton - the Democratic front-runner - pick Warren as her running mate.

"I hope corrupt Hillary Clinton chooses goofy Elizabeth Warren as her running mate," Trump tweeted. "I will defeat them both."

The Bay State senator quickly fired back late last night, saying on Twitter: "If you think recycling Scott Brown's hate-filled attacks on my family is going to shut me up, ... think again buddy. Weak."

The Boston Herald first reported during the 2012 Senate campaign that Harvard Law School listed newly hired professor Warren in the 1990s as a Native American - at a time when the faculty was under fire for its lack of diversity.

Donald Trump slams 'goofy' Liz Warren as Hillary Clinton's 'flunky'


----------



## kwflatbed

*STANDING UP TO TRUMP
Warren takes shots at presumptive GOP nominee*

*VIDEO: Jeb Bush says he will not vote for Donald Trump in November*








*'NOT A REALITY SHOW': Obama jabs Trump as Donald predicts victory*
*SITTING OUT: Bush, Graham say they won't endorse Trump*
*TROUBLE COMING?: Trump to testify after election in Trump-U suit*
*GREG GUTFELD: Trump is a sports car, the rest are school buses*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*WAR OF WORDS: Trump remounts Warren attack in effort to nix influence*


*BROKEN PLEDGE? Trump accuses Graham, Bush of defying loyalty vow*
*ALLIANCE CRUMBLES: Cruz, Kasich point fingers in wake of Trump victory*
*PERGRAM: Trump's presumptive GOP nominee status threatens to put Congress in even deeper freeze*
*VIDEO: Does Trump need to pick a political insider as running mate?*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CASH CHANGE
Trump campaign defends raising money for Nov. race*

*SHIFTING VIEWS? Trump flip-flops on tax plan, minimum wage*
*FOLLOW THE MONEY: Wall Street donors backing Clinton over Trump*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump's appeal to folks who feel culturally marginalized*
*CLASH OF THE TITANS: Trump cites Bill Clinton's infidelity, as Hillary warns she's immune to attacks*
*BATTLE BREWS: Palin says she'll work to unseat Ryan over Trump snub*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Sanders tries to keep longshot campaign alive with West Virginia primary win*
- MEDIA BUZZ: Is the GOP 'revolt' against Trump overblown?
- ROVE: Trump's unity dilemma, Clinton's FBI primary spin
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*BERNIE BEAT GOES ON
Sanders wins W. Va., Trump adds to delegate count*

*FULL RESULTS: Complete results of the West Virginia primary*
*FULL RESULTS: Complete results of the Nebraska GOP primary*
*VIDEO: Bernie Sanders wins West Virginia primary*








*TALKING TAXES: Trump says he's unlikely to release his returns before general election*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Does Trump's past talk about women hurt him?*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*MR. TRUMP, MEET THE GOP
Republican unity on the line as Trump visits Ryan and 'The Establishment'*


*VIDEO: Ryan: GOP must unify around 'common principles'*








*'DISQUALIFYING' DONALD: Romney slams Trump's decision to withhold tax returns*
*BIG BACKUP: Ex-House Speaker Gingrich endorses Trump*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Hillary's bureaucratic approach isn't exciting Democrats*
*JUST POLITICS: Rubio will support Trump, won't campaign for him*
*DR. ABLOW: Don't hate Trump. Here's why it's time for a narcissistic president*
*OPINION: Yes, Trump offends some conservatives. Here's my advice for them*
*CAPITOL ATTITUDE: Trump meeting poses challenge for Ryan*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*AMAZON ATTACK
Trump blames CEO for Washington Post coverage*

*VIDEO: Trump - Amazon's Bezos using Washington Post for political power*








*VIDEO: Washington Post assigns 20 reporters to dig dirt on Trump*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump-Ryan waltz a made-for-media dance with a choreographed outcome*
*THE BUTLER DID IT: Secret Service investigating Trump's ex-servant for threats against Obama*
*BYE-BYE, BERNIE? Some Democrats step up pressure on Sanders to exit race*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FIGHT OF HIS LIFE
McCain in middle of fierce battle for Senate seat*

*STATE OF DENIAL: DNC head claims Clinton 'not the target' of FBI probe*
*IT'S THE DONALD SHOW: Like campaign, Trump plots convention like no other*
*VIDEO: Washington Post assigns 20 reporters to dig dirt on Trump*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FRONT OFFICE TO OVAL OFFICE?
Anti-Trump Republicans reportedly try to lure Cuban as third-party candidate*


*DONALD WHO? Wisc. GOP largely avoids Trump at state convention*
*DONALD HITS JACKPOT: Adelson reportedly will donate $100M to Trump campaign*
*VIDEO: Arpaio says Trump has guts to take on immigration*








*THE GOOD FIGHT: Cruz restarts conservative battle in Texas*
*PERGRAM: Electoral College deciding who's president must be mentioned*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'UNRULY & UNPREDICTABLE'
Delegate dispute pits Sanders backers against Nevada DNC*

*'ALL OVER ON THE ISSUES': Huelskamp, Gingrich trade shots over Trump's conservative cred*
*VIDEO: Must the Republican Party unite behind Donald Trump?*








*VOTERS WANT 'EARTHQUAKE': RNC's Priebus says Trump past of no concern to Americans*
*NOT OPPOSED: Gingrich open to being Trump's GOP running mate*
*OVAL OFFICE-BOUND? Anti-Trump Republicans reportedly try to lure Cuban as third-party candidate*
*'A WALL WON'T STOP THAT': Rebuking Trump, Obama tells Rutgers graduates that walls won't solve ills*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*MEGYN KELLY SPECIAL: Megyn Kelly talks with Media Buzz host Howard Kurtz about her upcoming Fox Broadcast Network prime-time interview with Donald Trump airing Tuesday at 8 p.m. ET*


----------



## kwflatbed

*WARNING TO CONSERVATIVES
RNC chair says independent bid against Trump 'a suicide mission'*


*'UNRULY AND UNPREDICTABLE': Nevada Democratic Convention ends early amid delegate disputes*
* VIDEO: Chaotic scenes at Nevada State Democratic Convention*








*NEXT MATCHUP: Kentucky, Oregon hold primaries Tuesday as Clinton, Trump look to November*
*COMING UP SHORT: Trump would not have had enough cash to self-fund campaign, analysis finds *
*FANCY SEEING YOU HERE: Trump, Biden attend University of Pennsylvania graduation as parent, grandparent*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Are the media fixated on Trump's history with women?*
*MEGYN KELLY SPECIAL: Megyn Kelly talks with Howard Kurtz about her interview with Donald Trump, airing Tuesday at 8 p.m. ET on FOX*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BACK ON TRACK?
Clinton tries to stop losing streak in Ore., Ky. primaries*

*FEAR THE BERN: Nevada Dems warn Sanders supporters have 'penchant for violence'*
*VIDEO: Clinton, Sanders supporter clash at Nevada state convention*








*WORRY FOR BERNIE? Oregon primary structure may work against Sanders*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Hillary's allies are saying she's boring and uninspiring*
*SCHOOL'S OUT FOREVER: Money woes close college once run by Sanders' wife*
*ENDING SPECULATION: Kasich says he won't mount third party WH bid*
*MEGYN KELLY SPECIAL: Megyn Kelly talks with 'Media Buzz' host Howard Kurtz about her upcoming Fox Broadcast Network prime-time interview with Donald Trump airing Tuesday at 8 p.m. ET*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*MEGYN KELLY SPECIAL:  Trump defends tone, says bid will be 'complete waste' if he doesn't win*

*VIDEOS: Trump on primary fight: Wouldn't have won if I had been soft*







| *Trump: I'm a counter-puncher*








*VIDEO: Trump: Complete waste of time, energy if I don't win it all*








*VIDEO: Megyn Kelly talks 'uncomfortable' moments of Trump interview *








*VIDEOS: Megyn Kelly's Trump truce*







| * Kelly - Trump interview will give voters 'a lot to digest'*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Deja Vu again? Trump critics still trying to block his nomination*
*NEW DOCUMENTS: Trump files new financial report, saying business is strong*









*SPLIT DECISION
Sanders wins Oregon, Clinton ahead in Kentucky*

*KENTUCKY TOO CLOSE TO CALL: Clinton, Sanders neck-and-neck*
*FULL RESULTS: Oregon presidential primaries*
*VIDEO: Sanders vows to 'take our fight' to Democratic convention*








*DEAL STRUCK: Trump, RNC seal joint fundraising agreement*
*DICTATOR DEALING? Trump says he'd negotiate with N. Korea on nukes*
*SHOWING THE MONEY: Clinton discloses $1.5M in 2015 speaking fees*
*DEM DIVISIONS: Tensions rise between Sanders, party leaders over Nevada convention chaos*


----------



## kwflatbed

*THE 'R' WORD
Trump describes Bill Clinton scandals as 'rape'*

*VIDEO: Trump - NYT article 'not that bad' compared to Bill Clinton*








*FOX NEWS POLL: Trump tops Clinton, both seen as deeply flawed *
*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton viewed more unfavorably than Trump; both candidates rated unpopular *
*CALIFORNIA SHOWDOWN? Sanders tentatively accepts Fox News invitation to proposed Dem debate*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Dems facing a civil war after Bernie backers get violent*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*OHIO SHOWDOWN? 
Conservatives brace for convention platform battle*

*GUN GROUP NOD: Trump wins NRA endorsement, blasts Clinton on gun stance at forum*
*FURNITURE FIREPOWER: Gun sales trigger boom in 'concealment' furnishings*
*VIDEO: NRA endorses Donald Trump for president*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump's jump in polls against Hillary changes the media mindset*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Voters trust Trump on economy, Clinton on foreign policy, nuclear weapons*
*VIDEO: Will gun control be a huge issue in the 2016 race?*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

Donald Trump For President
13 hrs·
We will preserve the 2nd amendment, we will cherish it!


----------



## kwflatbed

*'DANGEROUS' STANCE? Clinton says Trump's gun policies puts kids at risk*


* STARNES EXCLUSIVE: Evangelical leaders to quiz Trump on faith*
*SANDERS' STRONG WORDS: Senator would oust Wasserman Schultz*
*STILL THE ECONOMY: Voters still worry about market*
*BLOGGER CANNED: Progressive writer bashed Clinton supporters*
*INSIDERS IMMUNE? Congressional incumbent ousted in primary*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Latest News*

*Polls show Clinton, Trump tied in likely November matchup, record un-favorability*
- VIDEO: Race tightens between Trump, Clinton in national polls 
- MEDIA BUZZ: Why Trump could grab Bernie voters
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*HILLARY HITS RESET (again)
In struggle to gain traction, Clinton rolls out yet another campaign theme*


*VIDEO: Clinton reveals new campaign slogan 'Stronger Together' *








*FOLLOWING THE MONEY: How corporate America bought Hillary Clinton for $21M*
*FOX NEWS FIRST: Candidates flip-flopping or evolving?*
*OPINION: Now Sanders is 'feeling the Bern' from Hillary and her henchmen*
*VIDEO: Bernie Sanders vs. Debbie Wasserman Schultz*








*DEM DIVISION: Sanders breaks with White House on Puerto Rican rescue plan*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Donald Trump could grab some Bernie voters*
*OPINION: Why Trump is a better choice for the economy*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*HILL SAYS NO
Clinton declines Fox News invitation to Calif. debate*

*WARNING TO DNC: Sanders says convention could be 'messy'*
*DEM DIVIDE: Sanders fundraising for DNC chairwoman's opponent*
*VIDEO: Bernie Sanders vs. Debbie Wasserman Schultz*








*VIDEO: DNC challenger - Debbie Wasserman Schultz should be worried*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Pundits say Trump could lack the money to win - what if they're wrong?*
*VIDEO: Donald Trump tells O'Reilly his plan to fight terrorism*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CHAOS IN ALBUQUERQUE
Cops injured after anti-Trump
protests turn violent in New Mexico*


*VIDEO: Police confront anti-Trump protesters in Albuquerque*








*VIDEO: Protests in Albuquerque after Trump campaign event*








*ON THE DOORSTEP: Trump wins Washington state, moves closer to wrapping up GOP nomination*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Sex scandals and suicide - The campaign lurches back to the '90s*
*NEW LEVEL OF NASTINESS: Clinton, Trump crank up vitriol in prelude to expected November matchup*
*CONVENTION BARGAINING CHIPS: Trump's rivals cling tight to delegates*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*









*DEBBIE DOWNER
Dems reportedly discuss dumping DNC chairwoman*

*VIDEO: Bernie Sanders vs. Debbie Wasserman Schultz*








*Sanders says Democratic convention could be 'messy'*
*DEM DIVIDE: Sanders raising money for DNC chairwoman's challenger*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Lol those idiot trump protesting turds got hosed with...

SSSRRRRRAAAAAAYYYYY


----------



## kwflatbed

*WHAT'S IN A NAME?
Trump says he used aliases to save money on deals*

*VIDEO: Are Trump's rallies becoming flashpoints of anger, violence?*








*DEBATE COMING? Trump agrees to spar with Sanders for charity*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Sources allowed to whack DNC chair in power struggle*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOR RELATIVES ONLY?
Top official thought Clinton used email just for 'family'*

*VIDEO: Clinton reportedly broke State Dept. email rules*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Is Trump Still Smacking Republicans Around?*
*WORLD 'RATTLED'? Obama, Trump trade swipes over foreign policy*
*TIDES EBB: Next US president to face friendlier Latin America*
*'PARTISAN ATTACK'? Testimony in Clinton email lawsuit sealed*
*NEW QUESTIONS EMERGE: Origin of key Clinton emails are mystery*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*PROTESTS GET WILD: Police arrest 35 after Trump rally in San Diego*


*'LACK OF CONFIDENCE': North Carolina police pull out of GOP convention*
*RIPE FOR THE PICKING? Rift could send union voters into Trump's arms*
*DEBATE DASHED: Trump nixes proposed showdown with Sanders*
*NOT A CRISIS? Trump tells California 'there is no drought'*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DONALD IN TROUBLE? Judge orders Trump University docs to be released*


*PREPARING FOR CHAOS: Cleveland officials to outline security for RNC*
*FIGHTING WORDS: Sanders: 'Tough guy' Trump should reconsider debate*
*SPLIT IN WYOMING: Sanders, Clinton leave convention with 7 delegates*
*JOINT EFFORT: Trump-GOP Victory fund purportedly nets $6M at premier LA fundraiser*
*COMING TOGETHER: After Nevada chaos, Clinton, Sanders advisers cooperate at Wyoming convention*
*NEW TRUMP SUPPORT? Growing number of vocal Hispanics speaking out in favor of Trump*>
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DOUBLING DOWN: Top Trump aide defends slam on New Mexico gov*


*'I WANT TO BE HELPFUL': Rubio goes all-in for Trump, sorry for personal attacks*
*VIDEO: Do Trump-Clinton numbers matter months before election?*








*VIDEO: Corey Lewandowski previews Trump's general election strategy*








*'TAKE A HARD LOOK': Sanders says voters must scrutinize Clinton email report*
*LIBERTARIAN WIN: Johnson becomes party's presidential nominee*
*PLEDGE TO HELP: Trump champions vets at Rolling Thunder rally at Lincoln Memorial*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

EXCLUSIVE: Ex-State Dept. watchdog debunks central Clinton email claim 


*VIDEO: Former State Dept. IG weighs in on Clinton emails*








*VIDEO: 'Family and friends' email plan for Clinton at State Dept.*








*VIDEO: Wallace: Don't expect Clinton to change her tune on emails*








*VIDEO: Rove: Clinton's bad week was much worse than I predicted*










*GOP FAMILY FEUD
Convention no-shows threaten Trump unity push*
*THE LIST: Republicans planning to skip Cleveland convention*
*BAFFLING CAMPAIGN: Stephen Hawking baffled by Trump's rise*
*CAN 'SPOILER' TRUMP DONALD? Kristol touches off firestorm with claim of independent candidate*
*VIDEO: Dems call for Sanders to drop out*


----------



## pahapoika

* Baffling Campaign : Stephen Hawking's baffled by Trump's rise*
First the Pope , now this guy ?
Is it really that difficult to figure out or are they just shills for the media ?


----------



## kwflatbed

*INSIDE 'TRUMP U.': 'Playbooks' told seminar workers to sell 'feelings'*


*COVERING HIS TRACKS? Trump donated to veterans' groups on day of critical Washington Post story*
*WHO RECEIVED $$$? Vet groups receiving Trump donations*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Trump is again ripping the 'sleaze' press*
*VIDEO: Trump on the press - 'They cover me so inaccurately'*








*UNLIKELY PRAISE: North Korean media calls Trump 'wise', Clinton 'dull'*
*GETTING 'NERVOUS'? Clinton plans California campaign blitz*
*VIDEO: Why Clinton needs more momentum than delegates in California*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*KEEPING QUIET: Clinton IT aide Pagliano pleads Fifth in email case*

*POLL: Voters not buying Trump, Clinton promises* | *BUILDING AN IMAGE: Clinton camp suggested questions at events*
*MEDIA BUZZ: In the battle against 'sleazy' media, why Trump keeps lapping Hillary*
*VIDEO: Cheryl Mills trying to cover for Hillary?*







| *PRESS PASS: Clinton hit for not holding press conference all year*
*PRESSURE ON DOJ: Source says email report ups chance of Clinton charges*
* WAR OF WORDS: Trump enraged over PGA tour moving to Mexico* | *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

* Speaker Ryan: I will vote for Trump for president  *

Speaker of the House Paul Ryan says he will toe the party line and vote for Donald Trump in the 2016 presidential election, Ryan tweeted Thursday.


----------



## kwflatbed

*FISTS AND EGGS FLY
Protesters attack Trump supporters at Calif. rally*

*FOREIGN POLICY FIGHT: Clinton slams Trump in major speech*
*SPEAKER SUPPORTS: Ryan says he'll vote for Trump *
* VIDEO: Will Trump and Clinton follow through on their campaign promises?*
*CAMPAIGN TRAIL TO LINKS: Trump visits his golf courses*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why the press are feeding the public's hunger for Trump tales*
*OPINION: Hillary's foreign policy speech shows how clueless she is about Trump*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*









*HEATED EXCHANGE
Obama adviser attacks Fox News over deleted footage*

*VIDEO: Jen Psaki claims Fox News is 'attacking my character'*








*LISTEN: James Rosen details his edited exchange with Jen Psaki*
*VIDEO: State Dept. admits to deleting parts of Iran deal briefing *


----------



## kwflatbed

*TROUBLE AHEAD?
Judge orders Pagliano to produce immunity deal*

*INCITING TRUMP 'RIOT': Site editor suspended for calls to 'riot' at rallies*
*'STATE OF JEFFERSON': A different kind of Trump protest*
*LANGUAGE FAIL: Clinton bungles well-known Spanish-language chant*
*DISTANCING HIMSELF: Ryan chides Trump for judge comment*
*VIDEO: Clinton, Trump trade jabs over foreign policy*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*GINGRICH RAPS TRUMP
Ex-House speaker: Judge remarks a 'mistake'*

*FIRST CONGRESSIONAL ENDORSEMENT: Trump backs Ellmers in North Carolina GOP primary battle*
*'CRISIS OF CHARACTER': Secret Service officer's book details Clintons' lives*
*SHIFTING VIEWS? Trump appears to shift on foreign policy, removing Gaddafi from Libya*
*HILLARY ADVISER: Clinton 'fighting' to win Calif., Trump gaining strength*
*CANCELED TRUMP MEETING: Florida Gov. Scott to focus on monitoring tropical depression *
*CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Latest News*

*Clinton wins Puerto Rico primary, moves to brink of clinching Dem nomination*
- Sanders campaign divided over carrying fight to convention
- MEDIA BUZZ: 'Experts' agree- Trump is a threat to the legal system
- CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*AP: CLINTON SECURES NOMINATION*
*Hillary hits delegate magic number, but Sanders says 'nothing to concede'*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Bernie won't acknowledge Hillary's win, despite the obvious math*
*HILLARY 'VOLCANIC'? Ex-Secret Service agent questions her temperament*
*MEET THE PRESS: Clinton takes questions after media complaints *
*HILLARY'S CHALLENGE: Clinton eyes clincher in NJ; Calif. could go Bernie*
*MONEY MATTERS: Florida AG asked Trump for donation before declining to join Trump U. lawsuit*
*CALL TO ACT: Trump tells surrogates to step up attacks on federal judge*
*RIGHT TO 'FAIR TRIAL': Ex-AG Gonzales says Trump has right to question judge's objectivity*
*OPINION: Key questions this week for Trump, Hillary*
*DONALD KNOCKS NEWT: Trump hits back at Gingrich criticism of judge remarks*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*
*
Former US attorney calls Clinton aides' legal strategy a 'red flag'
- VIDEO: Judge seeks details on Clinton aide's immunity agreement *


----------



## kwflatbed

*SO&#8230; WHAT NOW, BERNIE? *
*Clinton's historic Dem clincher leaves Sanders, supporters in decision limbo*


*VIDEO: Clinton says campaign making history*








*TRUMP ZINGS CLINTON: Broadsides Hillary, brushes aside judge controversy*
*CUTTING COSTS: Sanders to lay off most campaign staff *
*VIDEO: Sanders supporters vow to not back Clinton*








*MAJOR MEETING: Sanders, Obama to meet at White House Thursday*
*JESSICA TARLOV: Sanders needs to help Clinton win*
*NOMIKI KONST: Sanders just getting started*
*JOHN STOSSEL: Voters really do have another choice*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*



*PLEA FOR SECRECY
Clinton aide asks court to keep quiet on FBI deal*
*AN UNDERTAKING: State Department claims processing Clinton records request would take 75 years*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BARGAINING WITH BERNIE: Dumping DNC chair could be key demand in Sanders, Obama, Reid unity huddle*


*IN BOTH CAMPS: Trump's top attorney in civil suit donated to Clinton*
*'LOGICAL' VIOLENCE? Huffington Post writer defends anti-Trump riots*
*PROBE NO PROBLEM: Clinton says FBI email probe 'absolutely' won't be general election issue*
*PLEA FOR SECRECY: Clinton aide asks court to keep quiet on FBI deal*
*VIDEO: Deadline met for Clinton aide to produce immunity deal *








*KEY NOD: Elizabeth Warren to endorse Hillary Clinton, source says*
*IF SANDERS GOES&#8230;: Who can win Bernie's minions - and how?*
*NARROWING DOWN PICKS: Trump's says VP shortlist includes rival who has not yet endorsed him*
*RNC UNITY PUSH: GOP ask public to help build party's platform*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## Kilvinsky

So, Hil is the 'presumptive' nominee and NOW Liz Warren might endorse her, OH AND, Liz would probably accept the offer for the VP's job.

What slimy politics THIS is.
Hil SUCKS, but LIZ......holy shit, "Now that I KNOW you're going to get it, there's NO risk of backing the loser (until November) and now that I'll endorse you, and SURE, I'd LOVE to be VP." WHORES! Both of them.


----------



## kwflatbed

*BERNIE'S IN THE HOUSE: Sanders still in race after Obama huddle - but pledges to 'work together' with HIllary*


*BARGAIN WITH BERNIE: Dumping DNC chair could be key for Dem unity*
*IN BOTH CAMPS: Trump attorney donated to Clinton*
*EXIT FARE: On day of deal-making, Sanders in position to name his price*
*VIDEO: Deadline met for Clinton aide to produce immunity deal *








*KEY NOD: Elizabeth Warren to endorse Hillary Clinton, source says*
*IF SANDERS GOES&#8230;: Who can win Bernie's minions - and how?*
*ADVOCATING VIOLENCE: Huffington Post writer says riots 'logical' to stop Trump*
*KASICH ON TRUMP: Says he's 'absolutely' prepared to enter convention without endorsing Donald*
*NARROWING DOWN PICKS: Trump's says VP shortlist includes rival who has not yet endorsed him*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*MONEY TROUBLE?
Lawsuits say Trump firms stiffed contractors, workers*

*FOX NEWS POLL: Trump drops, now trails Clinton in hypothetical matchup*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Most voters believe Clinton is lying about emails*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Trump and Hillary are still struggling for endorsements*
*POTUS CONCERNED: Obama says Trump has him 'worried' for GOP*
*REPORT: Emails at center of Clinton FBI probe focused on drone strikes*
*VIDEO: Party unity on the line as Sanders faces calls to exit race*








*NEW ENDORSEMENT: Warren on attack against Trump as she gets behind Clinton*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRADING SHOTS
Trump, Clinton clash in dueling DC speeches*

*WAR OF WORDS: Reid accuses GOP pol of 'praying' for Obama's death*
*'GHOST' WINNER IS&#8230;: Who among Trump's rivals had best run?*
*GOOGLE ERROR? Search connects Trump to Hitler ... again*
*MARK CUBAN ANNOUNCEMENT: Billionaire weighs in on VP rumors*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

This makes it a little hard to indict her doesn't it?


----------



## kwflatbed

*CAMPAIGN IN HIGH GEAR*
*Trump refuses to apologize for Romney, Warren attacks*

*HARD CHOICE TO EDIT? New version of Clinton book skips TPP push*
*PERGRAM: Trump, and what he might say next, is burning up GOPs political capital in Washington*
*VIDEO: Herman Cain breaks down Trump, Clinton presidential race*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*
EXCLUSIVE: Despite Clinton claims, 2012 email marked classified
- Clinton aide reportedly got top donor named to nuclear advisory board*


----------



## kwflatbed

*The Boston Globe*
13 mins·
Donald J. Trump said President Obamashould step down after he "refused to even say the words 'Radical Islam.'"



Trump calls for President Obama to resign after Orlando shooting - The Boston Globe

The statement came after a mass shooter at an Orlando nightclub killed at least 50 people and wounded 53 others.
BOS.GL


----------



## kwflatbed

*WH RACE SHIFTS GEARS
Trump takes on Obama, Clinton over 'radical Islam'*

*'ACT OF TERROR': Obama says FBI to investigate Orlando massacre*
*VIDEO: Obama says Orlando attack an act of terror and hate*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Elizabeth Warren gets VP boost, but could she face tough scrutiny?*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*LOUD AND CLEAR: Dems heckle Ryan on House floor as Orlando massacre restarts gun control debate*


*TOE-TO-TOE ON TERROR: Trump, Clinton trade hits as Orlando massacre dominates campaign*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump riles critics with attacks on Clinton, Obama and radical Islam*
*HILLARY TAKES HIT: Clinton under fire for earlier remark that Muslims had 'nothing' to do with terrorism*
*VIDEO: We need strong surveillance, intelligence, Trump says*








*'PHONY AND DISHONEST': Trump revokes press credentials for Washington Post*
*RE-ELECTION RETHINK? Rubio says attack giving him 'pause' to consider future*
*VIDEO: Sanders to meet with Clinton, vows to run until convention*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CALL FOR ACTION
Dems renew gun control push after Orlando attack*

*OBAMA BROADSIDE: President fires back at 'radical Islam' critics*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Obama approval up, but voters say country weaker*
*MOVE TOWARD UNITY? Clinton, Sanders meet after Hillary wins DC primary*
*CONGRESSIONAL MAP VICTIM: Rep. Forbes of loses in Virginia primary*
*RETURN TO OFFICE: Ex-DC mayor returns to council after federal probes*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*HOURS-LONG EFFORT
Senator wages filibuster
to force gun control vote*

*VIDEO: Dems push for gun reform with 15-hour Senate filibuster*








*COMMON GROUND? Lawmakers open to gun limits for terror watch list*
*CALL IT WHAT IT IS? GOP deals stinging rebuke to Obama lecture*
*TODD STARNES: The enemy is radical Islam, not the NRA*
*OPINION: After Orlando, Obama drops most partisan speech ever*
*MEDIA BUZZ: How the media are portraying Trump's campaign*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TODD STARNES
Burger joint cans cashier for refusing Trump backers*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Why the DNC's hacked oppo file on Trump is a big yawn*
*VIDEO: What is on Bernie Sanders' political wish list?*








*NOT CONCEDING, BUT...: ‎Sanders vows platform fight, drops nomination talk*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*SCATHING SPEECH: Warren labels Trump as 'thin-skinned racist bully'*


*MEDIA BUZZ EXCLUSIVE: Trump hits 'hostile' media, 'rogue' Scarborough, 'disappointed' in McConnell*
*VACATION PAUSE: Obama breaks from trip to lecture on climate change*
*OBAMA VS GUN LOBBY: Calls for limits as NRA releases powerful video*
*VIDEO: Obama speaks out on gun rules*








*TURNED DOWN: Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's VP*
*LONG-SHOT EFFORT: GOP delegates trying to force contested convention*
*RALLY ARREST: Police say teen tried to disarm cop at Trump event*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'CONSCIENCE' VOTE
Ryan backs Trump, but won't ask GOP to do same*

*TRUMP BACKS PROFILING: Donald says tactic will stop US domestic terrorism*
*VIDEO: A united GOP front? Ryan says he will vote for Trump*








*MEDIA BUZZ EXCLUSIVE: Trump hits 'hostile' media, 'rogue' Scarborough, 'disappointed' in McConnell*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*RALLY DEATH THREAT
Feds: Man tried to grab officer's gun to kill Trump*

*VIDEO: Man arrested at Trump rally said he wanted to kill candidate*








*NEW TRUMP CAMPAIGN: Candidate ready to 'go a different route'*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Lewandowski firing could shift Trump campaign*
*NEW PLAN: State Dem parties take aim at superdelegate system*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Latest News*

*Clinton IT specialist invokes 5th more than 125 times in deposition*
- VIDEO: Clinton aide invokes 5th Amendment more than 125 times 
- State Department was forced to disable security features to receive messages from Clinton server
*Trump and Clinton trade fire, insults in hard-hitting speeches*
- MEDIA BUZZ: The scripted scorching of Hillary
- Analysts say Trump not paying himself salary to run, despite FEC filings
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*FULL LIST: Where every Republican in Congress stands on Donald Trump*

ByCASSI POLLOCK•5/27/16 10:00 PM•Updated: 06/20/16 12:17 AM





Billionaire businessman Donald Trump became the Republican Party's presumptive nominee following the May 3 Indiana primary. From GOP leaders jumping on the Trump train to joining the #NeverTrump movement, here's the_Washington Examiner's_running list of where Republican members in Congress stand when it comes to supporting the party's probable nominee:

Here's where every Republican in Congress stands on Trump


----------



## kwflatbed

*Latest News*

*Ex-Clinton official got money from Boeing while pushing Iran nuke pact - before $25B jet deal* 


*Clinton failed to hand over key email to State Department*
- Sanders, without bowing out, passes movement mantle to supporters
- VIDEO: Lynch vouches for integrity of FBI probe into Clinton emails 
- Trump and Clinton trade fire, insults in hard-hitting speeches

*Supreme Court blocks Obama immigration plan*
- VIDEO: Obama says Supreme Court ruling on immigration is 'frustrating' 
- Supreme Court upholds use of race in university affirmative action case
- Dreamers are saddened but defiant following Supreme Court immigration ruling
Judge says Cleveland's GOP convention protest rules unconstitutional


----------



## kwflatbed

*TROUBLE FOR TRUMP? 
Lawsuit seeks to unbind delegates from backing presumptive nominee*


*VIDEO: Last stand? GOP delegates hatching plan to block Trump*








*AWARDED TWICE: Clinton-era State Department given 'prestigious' honors for record-keeping*
*INCOMPLETE RECORDS: Clinton's State Dept. calendar missing scores of entries*
*MOTION DEFEATED: Democrats reject platform proposal opposing trade deal*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Latest News*

*Rise of the 'mini-Berns'? Sanders says thousands of allies poised to seek office*
- Democrats approve draft platform with Sanders influence
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE
*No 'Texit': Trump says Texas 'will never' secede, amid renewed calls*
- VIDEO: Trump: Texas would never secede from US if I were president 
- Fox News contributor George Will leaves Republican Party over Trump


----------



## kwflatbed

* Scott Brown says Sen. Warren needs DNA to validate heritage







*

Elizabeth Warren offered an impassioned endorsement of Hillary Clinton on Monday, vouching for her as someone who could be trusted to fight for workers and fend off Donald Trump.


----------



## kwflatbed

*EXCLUSIVE: Clinton, WH ignored eyewitness accounts, crafted claims that blamed video for Benghazi*


*VIDEO: Partisan standoff over Benghazi report*








*PROTECTION QUESTIONED: Clinton never personally denied Benghazi security*
*NEW BATCH RELEASED: Deleted Clinton emails emerge in latest dump*
*VIDEO: WH calls Clinton email investigation 'criminal'*








*VIDEO: Clinton email investigation intensifies*








*VIDEO: Earnest refers to Clinton email investigation as 'criminal'*








*VIDEO: Did the KGB breach Hillary Clinton's server?*


----------



## kwflatbed

*ATTEMPT TO 'CENSOR'?
Dem election officials tried to punish Fox for debate*

*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton up by 6 points, 89 percent say 'hot-headed' describes Trump*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Voters show anxiety about guns, terrorism*
*READ THE FULL POLL RESULTS*
*MISLEADING PUBLIC? Dem platform to target fossil fuel companies*
*TEXT TROUBLE? Report says Trump U books contain lifted pages*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE': State Department seeks 27-month delay
for Clinton Foundation email release*


*VIDEO: DOJ seeks 27-month delay in Clinton Foundation email release*








*VIDEO: Trump outlines biggest mistakes in Benghazi attack response*








*'NO WAY': Trump 'flabbergasted' by meeting between AG Lynch, Bill Clinton*
*BIPARTISAN CRITICISM: Lynch takes heat for private meeting with Bill Clinton*
*VIDEO: WH calls Clinton email investigation 'criminal'*








*Latest News*

*MEDIA BUZZ: A chilling message when the feds challenge coverage*
- Trump trouble in the burbs?
- VIDEO: Trump struggling to win support from suburbanites 
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*HILLARY'S HOT SEAT
Trump calls for charges after Clinton meets with FBI*

*SENSING AN OPENING? Trump tries to take advantage of Clinton's tough week*
*VIDEO: Trump adviser reacts to Clinton's meeting with FBI *








*VIDEO: Clinton meets with FBI about email investigation*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## Kilvinsky

I've never been more disgusted and embarrassed by an election year. Where's Theodore Roosevelt when you need him. Dead, that's where. THANKS T.R.! You too, Ronnie. Hell, on the other side, THANKS HARRY TRUMAN!

Seems the BEST are all dead or not wanting to get involved.

*Yup, we sure SUCK! And we just won't go away, EVER! CHELSEA in 2024!*


----------



## kwflatbed

*SEARCH EXPANDS: Trump, Ernst
set to meet, sparking new VP rumors*


*VIDEO: Ernst in the running to be Trump's VP?*








*VIDEO: What Trump, Clinton need the most in a VP pick*








*DELEGATE REVOLT? GOP group grows in last effort to sidetrack Trump*
*CONTROVERSIAL TWEET: Trump's tweet of Clinton originated from hate group website*
*CAMPAIGN APPEARANCE: Obama to tell foe-to-friend story at Hillary Clinton event*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*









*BOILING POINT
State Dept. under fire for Clinton records delays*

*VIDEO: Should Clinton be charged or cleared in email probe?*








*STARTLING REVEAL: Abedin admits Clinton burned daily schedules*
*DEFEND TO THE END: Possible Clinton VP picks support candidate on issues*
*VIDEO: WH calls Clinton email investigation 'criminal'*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BREAKING NEWS 
FBI won't recommend charges for Clinton despite 'extremely careless' handling of sensitive emails*


*VIDEO: Careless, but not criminal: FBI concludes Clinton probe*








*VIDEO: FBI won't recommend criminal charges, Comey says*








*VIDEO: Trump tweets response to FBI findings: 'System is rigged'*








*VIDEO: FBI director's full statement on Clinton email probe*








*BOILING POINT: State Department under fire for Clinton records delays*
*CAMPAIGN APPEARANCE: Obama to tell foe-to-friend story at Hillary Clinton event*
*STARTLING REVEAL: Abedin admits Clinton burned daily schedules*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FBI UNDER FIRE
Pol seeks answers from feds after Clinton cleared*

*'RIGGED' SYSTEM? Trump slams Clinton after FBI recommends no charges*
*'CARELESS,' BUT NOT CRIMINAL: FBI won't push for charges over Clinton's private server*
*VIDEO: Donald Trump reacts to FBI's Clinton decision*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Why the FBI's non-indictment still offers plenty of evidence against Hillary Clinton*

*Latest News*

*Obama joins Clinton on campaign trail *
- Maryland governor picks seafood festival over Republican convention
- Trump tweets stir VP pick rumors, controversy 
- *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BLOCKING CLINTON: Ryan formally urges director of National Intelligence to keep Hillary from classified info*


*VIDEO: Comey called to testify about email probe before Congress*








*CASE CLOSED: Lynch shuts the door on Clinton email investigation*
*COMEY TO TALK: FBI director to explain Clinton decision Thursday*
*BLISTERING RESPONSE: Trump says Clinton attacking his biz record to avoid 'lies she told to the FBI'*
*VIDEO: Does e-mail probe reveal how Hillary would run the country?*








*VIDEO: Paul Ryan on Comey's decision*








*VIDEO: Lawmakers slam FBI following announcement on Clinton emails*








*'RIGGED' SYSTEM? Trump slams Clinton after FBI recommends no charges*









*COMING TOGETHER?
Sources: Clinton, Sanders camps talk endorsement*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump going off script with Lynch attacks, VP search?*
*VEXING VEEP HUNT? Trump says 10 possible VP picks - as 2 pull out*
*BAD BUSINESS? Clinton in Atlantic City bashes Trump's record*
*VIDEO: Trump's VP vetting process kicks into high gear*








* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CASE NOT CLOSED
State Department reopens Clinton emails probe*

*DID HILLARY LIE? Comey testifies Clinton email claims 'not true'*
*VIDEO: Comey defends 'apolitical' and 'professional' Clinton probe*








*OPINION: Comey's testimony about Clinton emails torpedoes the FBI's reputation*
*TODD STARNES: When it comes to Hillary Clinton, American justice is blind, deaf and dumb*
*VIDEO: There's a pattern with Clinton, she lies, Rep. Chaffetz says*









*Latest News*

*Fox News Electoral Map: Clinton has 2016 edge, but many toss-ups in play*
- MEDIA BUZZ: Trump slashes TV appearances as advisers clash over controlling his message
- Trump meets with House, Senate GOP to rally support ahead of Cleveland convention
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*BERNIE'S BIG SCORE
Dems adopt Sanders' call for $15 minimum wage*

*VIDEO: Clinton lays low before possible Sanders endorsement*








*ALLIANCE AT LAST? Clinton, Sanders campaigns discussing endorsement event, sources say*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*PLATFORM FIGHT
Clinton, Sanders camps clash over health care, TPP*

*VIDEO: 'Carelessness' hurts unsophisticated Clinton, either way*








*VIDEO: Clinton lays low before a possible Sanders endorsement*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOVERNOR OR VP?
Pence faces decision day if Trump wants him on ticket*
*CLEVELAND IN QUESTION: Texas gov suffers severe burns, may skip convention*
*VIDEO: Blackburn reacts to rumors she's in the running for VP*








*VP DISQUALIFICATION? Trump adviser, possible veep choice Flynn says abortion is a woman's choice*
*VIDEO: What to expect at the Republican National Convention*








*VIDEO: Will Trump choose a general for his running mate? *








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*PERJURY PROBE?
House GOP wants to determine if Clinton lied*

*GRILL ON THE HILL: Lawmakers to interrogate Lynch on Clinton investigation*
*NEW DEMANDS: House Republicans want more answers from FBI's Comey on Clinton case*
*VIDEO: Chaffetz asks FBI to probe if Clinton lied under oath*








*VIDEO: Clinton gave false statements under oath, Rep. Jim Jordan says *








*VIDEO: Comey's statement blew up Clinton's network of lies, Hume says *








*Trade, delegates emerge as potential flashpoints as GOP preps for convention*
- MEDIA BUZZ: After Dallas, New York Times calls Trump 'volatile' and 'hotheaded'
- Trump declares himself 'law and order candidate,' calls for anti-police 'hostility' to end
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## HistoryHound

kwflatbed said:


> *PERJURY PROBE?*
> *House GOP wants to determine if Clinton lied*


Was her mouth moving? It's really easy to tell when she's lying, her mouth is moving.


----------



## kwflatbed

* Live: Sanders to endorse Clinton after weeks of negotiations  *

Bernie Sanders is offering his long-awaited endorsement to Democratic rival Hillary Clinton, hoping to transfer the energy of his insurgent campaign into the party's fight against Republican Donald Trump.

More


----------



## kwflatbed

* DEVELOPING: AG Lynch grilled on FBI probe of Hillary's emails - and, her huddle with Bill before its release*

*PERJURY PROBE? House GOP wants to determine if Clinton lied*


----------



## kwflatbed

*WILL THEY BUILD IT? Trump's border wall plan makes GOP draft platform*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Cleveland catastrophe? Media forecast a disastrous Trump convention*
*SUPREME CONTROVERSY: Trump demands Ginsburg resign after her comments on his campaign*
*LAST CHANCE? Anti-Trump Republicans urge Kasich to run again*
*GOVERNOR RECOVERING: Texas' Greg Abbott to miss Republican convention after suffering severe burns*
*SIGNING OFF? Gingrich, Fox News suspend contributor agreement amid Trump VP speculation*
*BUSH WHACKS TRUMP: Jeb warns 'people are going to really feel betrayed' by frontrunner*
*Sanders endorses Clinton, touts 'most progressive platform' in history*
- Clinton camp vetting former NATO leader for VP
- OPINION: Sanders finally endorses Hillary. But there are still lots of problems ahead
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*EXTREME MEASURES: FBI tried to 'gag' agents in Clinton email probe with special secrecy agreements*


*VIDEO: FBI agents on Clinton case forced to sign non-disclosure agreements*








*VIDEO: Huckabee: Absurd to place 'gag orders' on FBI agents *








*VIDEO: GOP chairmen ramp up Clinton server security probe *

















*STRICTLY BUSINESS
Trump relying on GOP establishment at RNC*

*MISSING CLEVELAND: Several GOP senators skipping Trump's convention*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Christie? Pence? Newt? Why Donald Trump is torn on his VP pick*
*DECISION DAY: Trump to announce running mate pick Friday*
*ATTEMPT TO SILENCE? Trump seeks $10 million from former aide in disclosure case*
*VIDEO: Which VP candidate is the right match for Trump?*








*BERNIE BACKLASH: Sanders supporters say he's a 'sellout' to Clinton*
*SMELLY BUSINESS: Sanders supporters reportedly to hold Philly 'fart-in'*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*IT LOOKS LIKE PENCE
Sources: Steps underway for Ind. gov to be Trump VP*

*GINSBURG SENDS HER 'REGRET': Supreme Court justice admits her comments about Trump 'ill-advised' *
*VIDEO: Ginsburg apologizes for 'ill-advised' Trump comments*








*OPINION: Memo to Ginsburg: Silence is golden*
*IT'S A HORSE RACE: Polls say trust an issue as Trump v. Clinton tightens*
*VIDEO: Trump tying Clinton in new poll is 'astonishing'*








*'CONSCIENCE' BATTLE: 'Never Trump' push makes final stand at rules meeting*
*BIOGRAPHY OF GOV. MIKE PENCE*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*TRUMP GOES 'ON THE RECORD' WITH GRETA @ 7PM ET ON FOX NEWS CHANNEL *


----------



## kwflatbed

*ANTI-TRUMP PLAN FAILS
GOP leaders kill effort to unbind delegates' votes*

*VIDEO: Nice attack puts focus on security at RNC in Cleveland*








*VP REVEAL POSTPONED: Trump delays announcement after attack*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Trump moved toward the safe VP choice*
*VIDEO: Donald Trump postpones VP pick announcement*








*JUST A RUMOR? Tebow responds to RNC speaking slot possibility*
*BIOGRAPHY OF GOV. MIKE PENCE*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*WATCH: New "Hillary For Jail" Ad Has Libs FURIOUS&#8230; It's the Best 3 Min. of Your Day*


----------



## HistoryHound

_Hillary's America_ is coming out next week. I don't think it will change any minds about her, since people who like her probably won't go see it, but it'll be interesting to see what if any reaction it gets.


----------



## kwflatbed

*MONEY CRUNCH? 
Questions whether Trump can fuel money machine*

*ON ALERT: Cleveland beefs up security measures in wake of Nice terror attack*
*KNIVES COME OUT: Dems pounce on Pence as Trump running mate*
*'VERY SUPPORTIVE': Pence echoes Trump's call for immigration ban*
* TRUMP PICKS PENCE: Tweets Indiana gov will be running mate*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*COMPLETE COVERAGE OF GOP NATIONAL CONVENTION *
*FOLLOW THE FIVE'S ROAD TRIP TO THE CONVENTIONS*


----------



## kwflatbed

*ON ALERT 
Cleveland beefs up security in wake of terror attacks*

*'MY FIRST CHOICE': Trump, Pence train focus on defeating Clinton in first event as ticket*
*VIDEO: Trump makes official VP selection announcement *








*VIDEO: Evangelical vote in focus as Trump taps Pence*








*LOGO'S A NO-GO Trump campaign changes emblem after criticism*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*COMPLETE COVERAGE OF GOP NATIONAL CONVENTION *
*FOLLOW THE FIVE'S ROAD TRIP TO THE CONVENTIONS*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CHANCE TO UNIFY
Trump, GOP leaders agree convention 'unity' key*

*LAST-DITCH EFFORT: Delegates plan one more chance to knock off Trump*
*READY TO RUMBLE: Trump RNC speech will rip Hillary, Obama team*
*RNC PREVIEW: Trump family, a few celebs and former rivals round out GOP convention speaker list*
*NO BAN IN CLEVELAND: Kasich unable to aid cop union's open-carry request*
*'WE'RE READY': Chairman Reince Priebus gives updates on RNC preps*
*FAST FACTS: Republican National Convention - By the numbers*
*VIDEO: Trump makes official VP selection announcement *








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*COMPLETE COVERAGE OF GOP NATIONAL CONVENTION *
*FOLLOW THE FIVE'S ROAD TRIP TO THE CONVENTIONS*


----------



## kwflatbed

*HEAT TURNS UP - INSIDE AND OUT
Cruz camp mulling rules fight, while anti-Trump forces vow march on site*

*CONVENTION SNUB? Trump camp calls Kasich absence 'embarrassing,' 'big mistake'*
*LIVE BLOG: Anti-Trump speaker says 'the one percent are terrified of us, and they should be' *
*CHANCE TO UNIFY: Trump, GOP leaders agree convention 'unity' key*
*LAST-DITCH EFFORT: Delegates plan one more chance to block Trump*
*THE CLEVELAND SHOW: Convention starts under security cloud* | *VIDEO: Ohio open carry law raises safety concerns *








*READY TO RUMBLE: Trump RNC speech will rip Hillary, Obama team*
*VIDEO: Race relations are the worse they've ever been, Trump says*








*LIVE EVENT COVERAGE: The Republican National Convention* | *FOLLOW THE FIVE'S ROAD TRIP TO THE CONVENTIONS*


----------



## kwflatbed

*STRIKING SIMILARITIES: Passages from Melania Trump's convention speech seemingly mirror Michelle Obama's DNC remarks from 2008*

*LIVE BLOG COVERAGE: Trump campaign releases statement on Melania Trump speech*
*'DONALD GETS THINGS DONE': Melania Trump steps into political spotlight at RNC*
*MEDIA BUZZ: When nonstop terror bleeds into our media and political culture*
*'STOP TRUMP' EFFORT BLOCKED: Uproar on convention floor as GOP officials approve delegate rules*
*TODD STARNES: Cleveland says protesters can carry guns, but not tennis balls*
*'LAW AND ORDER' HIGHLIGHT: Donald Trump previews Thursday's RNC speech*
*GET TO KNOW MELANIA: What you should know about wife of likely Republican presidential nominee*
*ATTEMPT TO DISRUPT: Several protesters appear at first night of GOP convention speeches*
*CONVENTION SNUB? Trump camp calls Kasich absence 'embarrassing,' 'big mistake'*
*VIDEOS:I'm writing in Lindsey Graham, Meghan McCain says*







| *Marlana Vanhoose performs national anthem at RNC*








*TURNING OHIO SPOTLIGHT: Clinton delivers NAACP speech, calls for police reform*
*PHOTOS: Behind the scenes at the Republican National Convention*








*JOIN THE 'FOX NEWS DIGITAL HANGOUT' Interact Monday-Thursday, 4-6PM ET - this week and next - with the hosts of 'Outnumbered' and Shepard Smith*
*LIVE EVENT COVERAGE: The Republican National Convention*


----------



## kwflatbed

Fox News
8 mins·
Breaking News:Donald J. Trumphas been formally nominated as the Republican presidential nominee.


----------



## kwflatbed

*RALLYING REPUBLICANS: GOP brass urge party members to get behind Trump after convention nomination*

*CLOSES THE DEAL: Trump becomes Republican nominee for president*
*MEDIA BUZZ: From Rudy to Melania, the message doesn't always break through*
*CHAOTIC SCENES: At least 3 arrested in protests outside GOP convention*
*CONVENTION CONFRONTATION: Utah delegate says she was threatened in bathroom after anti-Trump push*
*DELEGATE DISPUTE: Alaska challenge vote total as Trump wraps up GOP nomination*
*NARROWING THE FIELD: Sources: Kaine, Vilsack on top of Clinton VP list*
*TODD STARNES: Who in their right mind would plagiarize a Democrat's speech?*
*OPINION: What we know (so far) from Cleveland* | *OPINION: How Mike Pence worked to protect freedom of the press*
*PHOTOS: Behind the scenes at the RNC *








*JOIN THE 'FOX NEWS DIGITAL HANGOUT' Interact Monday-Thursday, 4-6PM ET - this week and next - with the hosts of 'Outnumbered' and Shepard Smith*
*LIVE EVENT COVERAGE: The Republican National Convention* | *FOLLOW THE FIVE'S ROAD TRIP TO THE CONVENTIONS*
*

FIRING UP THE RNC
Trump Jr: My father 
does the impossible
VIDEO: Full speech: Donald Trump, Jr. addresses the GOP National Convention








VIDEO: Donald Trump officially wins GOP nomination








VIDEO: Trump - So proud to be your nominee; we will win in November 









 *


----------



## kwflatbed

*CRUZ RIPPED: GOP officials hit senator for withholding Trump support, Newt endorses on his behalf*

*PENCE RALLIES GOP FAITHFUL: Running mate accepts VP nod and sets stage for Trump*
*VIDEOS: Cruz addresses GOP convention*







| *Cruz's speech: 'Classless' or conscience of the GOP?*








*THE THORN IN TRUMP'S SIDE? Kasich rift poses threat to taking Ohio*
*CELEBRATION VS. DELIBERATION: Republicans fete Pence as VP pick - while Clinton faces selection dilemma*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Pence overshadowed as Cruz stiffs Trump, sparks drama with non-endorsement*
*KARL ROVE: This Day in Convention History - How Lincoln won the nomination*
*JOHN FUND: Pence delivers a 'knockout' in Cleveland but Cruz steals the thunder*
*OPINION: Two most breathtaking moments of Mike Pence's Cleveland speech*
*COSTING TAXPAYERS: Regulator sniffs scented oxygen on taxpayer-funded RNC trip*
*PROVIDING DIRECTION: Sanders to meet with delegates before start of Democratic convention*
*SLIDESHOW: Behind the scenes at RNC*








*JOIN THE 'FOX NEWS DIGITAL HANGOUT' Interact Monday-Thursday, 4-6PM ET - this week and next - with the hosts of 'Outnumbered' and Shepard Smith*
*LIVE EVENT COVERAGE: The Republican National Convention*


----------



## HistoryHound

Oh Teddy, you should have put on your big boy pants and endorsed your party's nominee like you said you would. At least we know one thing, if by some stretch of the imagination he ever gets the presidential nomination we won't be hearing "Your word is your bond. You do what you say and keep your promises" come out of Heidi's mouth.


----------



## kwflatbed

*'I AM YOUR VOICE': Trump claims GOP nomination in law-and-order address, vows to put 'America first'*

*LIVE BLOG UPDATE : Donald Trump says he 'humbly and gratefully' accepts Republican nomination*
*DONALD TRUMP ACCEPTS GOP NOMINATION: Part 1*







| *Part 2*








*VIDEOS: Ivanka Trump addresses the 2016 RNC*







| *Ivanka - My father will fight for equal pay for equal work*








*'THE PEOPLE'S NOMINEE': Ivanka Trump tells GOP convention her father will fight for working people*
*MUSIC IRE: British stars complain about Trump's use of their music*
*PREPARED REMARKS: Trump's acceptance speech at the RNC *
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump turns serious, rolling the dice on a policy-packed speech*
*WILLIAM WHALEN: Trump speaks to America's 'forgotten men and women' in big, bold speech*
*NEXT OBSTACLE: Trump seeks to dismiss Trump University lawsuit*
*DOUG SCHOEN: After Trump's RNC speech, Hillary and her party should be scared*
*REACHING OUT: Trump speech makes appeals to potential Sanders, other Democratic cross-over voters *
*VIDEO: Reince Priebus - GOP is the party of new ideas *








*CONVENTION DISRUPTION: Code Pink demonstration breaks out during Trump speech *
*VIDEO: Peter Thiel - I'm proud to be gay, Republican and American*








*TODD STARNES: Trump might be crass, but Cruz broke his word*
*SLIDESHOW: Behind the scenes at RNC*







| *LIVE EVENT COVERAGE: The Republican National Convention*
*








HILLARY DOWN TO 3
Said to have her VP shortlist, decision Friday

VIDEO: Hillary Clinton narrows shortlist to 3 top contenders








'BETTER THAN THIS': Dems knock RNC for attacks, more of same expected in Philly
FINAL MEETING: Sanders to meet with delegates before start of Democratic convention
*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CLINTON'S CHOICE *
*Hillary names Virginia *
*Sen. Kaine as running mate*

*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton chooses Tim Kaine as VP pick *








*VIDEO: Was Kaine the best choice for Clinton?*








*'DO NO HARM': Clinton follows Trump's lead with ultra-safe VP pick*
*Sen. Tim Kaine biography*
*FBI DOUBLE STANDARD? Senator stiff-armed over Clinton treatment concerns*
*
Latest News

Trump buries bitter rival Cruz in farewell to Cleveland
- Trump claims GOP nomination, tells struggling Americans 'I am your voice'
- LIVE BLOG UPDATE : Trump: I don't want Ted Cruz's endorsement
- After Trump's RNC speech, Hillary and her party should be running scared
*


----------



## kwflatbed

*PUSHING FOR A 'PHILLY FIGHT'? 
Trump urges Sanders' supporters 
to unite against Clinton, Kaine*


*BIG CHANGES COMING? Clinton-Sanders compromise could limit role of superdelegates in future campaigns*
*KAINE MUTINY? Clinton introduces her VP pick amid left-wing backlash*
*FEELING BERNED? Wikileaks dump appears to show DNC favored Clinton campaign*
*FOREIGN FRIEND: Hungary PM says Trump is the better candidate for Europe*
*VIDEO: Emails suggest DNC tried to suppress Sanders *








*VIDEO: Senator Kaine is everything Trump, Pence are not, Clinton says*








*VIDEO: Was Kaine the best choice for Clinton?*








*FULL CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## pahapoika

Poor hildabeast.
She's being criticized for not having a more diverse VP.
Should have picked the fake indian !


----------



## GARDA




----------



## kwflatbed

*REMEDY FOR CHAOS: RIP TRUMP
Dems try to side-step email scandal that sent Sanders backers into frenzy with scorching attacks on Trump*

*VIDEO: Bernie Sanders' full speech at 2016 Democratic Convention*








*'LOST HIS ENERGY': Trump says Sanders gave up in race against Clinton*
*ROCKY START: Dem officials jeered, booed at convention opening; DNC apologizes over emails*
*BERNIE BACKERS MARCH: Protesters march on Democratic National Convention*
*FBI PROBE LOOMING? House GOP calls on FBI - and IRS, FTC - to probe Clinton Foundation*
*OWN SET OF PROBLEMS? New DNC boss also targeted Sanders in leaked emails*
*'INAPPROPRIATE EMAILS': At Hispanic Caucus gathering, new DNC chair apologizes for email leak *
*CAREER IN JEOPARDY? Wasserman Schultz faces another political headache - in her House race*
*STIRRING UP DEBATE: Despite Tim Kaine's fluency in Spanish, Latinos still fuming about VP pick*
*MONEY MAKER: Trump impersonator making $40,000 a month* | *TODD STARNES: Bernie was done dirty*
*VIDEO: Democratic National Circus: Delegates respond to scandals*








*CALL FOR CHANGE: Protesters call on Clinton and Dems to end deportations*
*OPINION: The DNC and Debbie Wasserman Schultz insult Bernie and 12 million Americans*
*FNC DIGITAL HANGOUT: Fox News hosts a 'Digital Hangout' with the hosts of 'Outnumbered' and Shepard Smith Monday-Thursday from 4 p.m. to 6 p.m. ET during Democratic National Convention*
*LIVE BLOG: THE FIVE'S ROAD TRIP TO THE DNC* | *LIVE EVENT COVERAGE: THE DEMOCRATIC NATIONAL CONVENTION*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Now That Looks Like A Pic Of A Trained LIAR !!!!!
BILL STATES HIS CASE TO DNC 
Clinton touts Hillary as champion
of the underclass, 'change maker'


*


*

VIDEO: Bill Clinton's full speech at DNC








VIDEO: Bill Clinton on Hillary - Best change-maker I've ever known








MAKING HISTORY: Clinton wins Democratic presidential nomination

MAJOR SPLIT COMING? Sanders loyalists warn Democratic Party could rupture over Clinton nomination

VIDEO: Hillary Clinton - We just put biggest crack in glass ceiling








VIDEO: Hillary Clinton wins nomination by acclamation








EMAIL SCANDAL 'PAYBACK' TIME: Dems letting Wasserman Schultz sink or swim

MEDIA BUZZ: The Natural - How Bill sold Hillary better than she sells herself

EYES ON 'BLACK LIVES': 'Mothers of the Movement' support Clinton at DNC

VIDEO: Full speech: 'Mothers of the Movement' address 2016 DNC








TODD STARNES: Dems heckle opening prayer

OPINION: DNC and Wasserman Schultz insult Bernie, 12 million Americans

SLIDESHOW: Behind the scenes at the Democratic National Convention

LIVE EVENT COVERAGE: The Democratic National Convention
*
*








FUTURE NYC BATTLE?
Weiner says he'd beat Trump Jr. in mayoral race


VIDEO: Trump Jr says his father accomplishes the impossible








VIDEO: Trump Jr. on why NY is in play in 2016








TAKING ADVANTAGE: Trump camp works to peel off Sanders support amid 'Never Hillary' uprising


 Democrats put gun control at center of convention stage









With mothers of police violence victims on the stage and anti-gun protesters in the streets, Hillary Clinton and Democrats are giving gun control and efforts to curb police violence a starring role at their summer convention.
*


----------



## kwflatbed

*OBAMA HANDS OFF TO CLINTON
President declares Hillary 'fit' and 'ready' to lead; accuses Trump of promoting 'fear,' offering 'slogans'*

*LIVE BLOG UPDATE: Clinton joins Obama on DNC stage*
*LEAKED MESSAGES: Wikileaks releases hacked DNC voicemail messages*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Obama sells optimism, and Hillary, but can he stop Trumpism?*
*NEW LEADER FOR BERNIE'S ARMY? Disgruntled supporters turning away from Hillary, eye Green Party's Stein*
*TODD STARNES: Black DNC protest tells crowd: 'White people to the back'*
*VIDEO: Journalist recounts rowdy BLM protesters segregating crowd*








*OPINION: Hillary has made history. Don't miss the magnitude of the moment *
*VIDEOS:Bloomberg: Let's elect a sane, competent person*







| *Tim Kaine: Do you really believe Donald Trump?*








*BACKING CLINTON: Bloomberg endorses Hillary, says Trump a 'dangerous demagogue,'*
*WEB HOST: Donald Trump hosts Reddit 'Ask Me Anything' during Democratic convention*
*IGNORING THE ISSUES: Trump: DNC Dems dodging ISIS, border threats*
*SLIDESHOW: Behind the scenes at the Democratic National Convention*








*VIDEO: Jill Stein - DNC sabotaged Bernie Sanders*







| *LIVE EVENT COVERAGE: The Democratic National Convention*









*'GUNS, GAYS, AND GOD'
Pelosi says 'three Gs' hurt Clinton with white males*


*NEW INQUIRY: IRS looking into Clinton Foundation 'pay-to-play' claims*
*FOX NEWS SUNDAY EXCLUSIVE:  Interview with Clinton*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CLINTON-TRUMP BATTLE BEGINS
Hillary accepts Dem nomination, accuses GOP nominee of peddling 'fear'; Trump calls her view, 'fantasy' *

*LIVE BLOG UPDATE: Clinton says 'we begin a new chapter tonight'*
*REACHING OUT: Clinton speaks to Sanders supporters in acceptance speech*
*PREPARED REMARKS: Hillary Clinton's acceptance speech at the Democratic National Convention*
*TENSIONS RISE: Angst in Bernie ranks over push to exit Democratic Party*
*PAINTING A BLEAK PICTURE: Trump says GOP convention speech was 'optimistic,' not dark*
*DOUG SCHOEN: Hillary Clinton focuses on faith, family and the flag as she makes history*
*BILL WHALEN: Meet Hillary Clinton 4.0. Can this version beat Donald Trump*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Hillary stresses unity against Trump, says she's the woman for the job*
*BATTLE IS ON: Trump vs. Clinton battle goes digital* | *VIDEO: The good, the bad and the ugly at the DNC*








*STATE STRATEGY: Convention host state no sure bet for Democrats*
*VIDEO: Protester outside DNC sets flag, then himself on fire*








*REPORT: FBI investigating cyberattack on Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee*
*HISTORIC FRUSTRATION: Puerto Rico delegates proud to make history at DNC, angry over not being able to vote*
*WILL IT HURT TRUMP? Clinton surrogates urge Latinos to register to vote*
*VIDEOS: 2016 Democratic National Convention Playlist*
*LIVE EVENT COVERAGE: The Democratic National Convention* | *FOX NEWS SUNDAY EXCLUSIVE: Interview with Clinton*


----------



## kwflatbed

*THE BATTLE BEGINS: Clinton, Trump storm swing states post-convention *


*TARGETING DEMS: Clinton campaign system hit by DNC cyberattack*
*VIDEO: FBI investigating hack against Clinton campaign*








*GENERALS BATTLE: Ex-Obama brass rip each other over Trump, Clinton*
*HACKING LINK? Dem campaign arm hack bears similarities to DNC breach, sources say*
*MALWARE FEARS: Wikileaks DNC email dump sparks concerns*
*VIDEOS: 2016 Democratic National Convention Playlist*
*FOX NEWS SUNDAY EXCLUSIVE: Interview with Clinton*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NO AID FOR TRUMP: Koch brothers' donor network to sit out presidential race, focus on Senate contests*

*RUST BELT BATTLE: Clinton campaign races to keep Pennsylvania, Ohio from backing Trump*
*TOO FAR? Trump criticized for comments on mother of fallen Muslim soldier*
*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton receives millions in hedge fund backing*








*FALSE START: Trump slams debate schedule for conflicting with NFL games*
*WILL BERNIE COME BACK? Sanders mum on another White House bid*
*OPINION: ARTHUR HERMAN on Trump's REAL point about Russian hackers*
*VIDEO: FBI investigating hack against Clinton campaign*








*FOX NEWS SUNDAY EXCLUSIVE: Interview with Clinton*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DEBATE DUSTUP: Trump, officials spar over NFL scheduling conflicts*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Is the press pushing Hillary's argument that Trump is 'dangerous'?*
*EXCLUSIVE: In 'Fox News Sunday' interview, Hillary Clinton says voter questions over trust are 'fair'*
*GOP LEADERS JUMP IN: McConnell, Ryan weigh in on Trump-Khan controversy*
*STAYING MUM: WikiLeaks quiet on source of DNC emails, says real issue is proof Sanders 'sabotaged'*
*THROUGH THE KREMLIN'S EYES: State TV says Clinton views Russia as an enemy, knocks Dem convention*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*COVERING THEIR PAIN
How the media are treating two grieving families*

*OPINION: GULF WAR VETERAN pens an open letter to Mr. Khizr Khan from a Gulf War vet*
*'4 PINOCCHIOS': Fact-checker slams Clinton over claim in email scandal*
*VIDEO: Clinton fact-checked on 'truthful' claim in email scandal*








*VIDEO: Reaction to criticism over Hillary Clinton's statement*








*SWELTERING SUPPORT: People carried out on stretchers after waiting in heat for tardy Clinton*
*TAKING A BACK SEAT: Clinton spat with Benghazi mom overshadowed by Trump-Khan debate*
*Can Ivanka Trump be dad's deal-closer?*
- VIDEO: Trump: If I were president Khan's son wouldn't have died
- PROGRAMMING ALERT: Ivanka Trump goes 'On the Record with Greta Van Susteren' Tuesday at 7pm ET
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## HistoryHound

Allan B West wrote a good open letter too.
I have a PERSONAL message for the Muslim father whose son was killed in Iraq - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com

I don't know if I've missed something or if people are just pissed that Trump has the nerve to criticize these people. Based on what I've seen, it's ridiculous to think that his comments are an attack on all Gold Star families. They can not insert themselves into a heated public debate, go on the attack and expect that no one will criticize them or push back because of their son's sacrifice. Anyway, if I have missed something could someone please tell me what Trump said that was an attack on all Gold Star families?

On a side note, Breitbart has had an article about some interesting ties between this couple and the Clintons.
Clinton Cash: Khizr Khan's Deep Legal, Financial Connections to Saudi Arabia, Hillary's Clinton Foundation Tie Terror, Immigration, Email Scandals Together - Breitbart


----------



## kwflatbed

*'HE'S BEEN A DISASTER' 
Trump calls Obama 'worst president' after 'unfit' slam*

*IVANKA DEFENDS FATHER: 'Clearly' disagrees with Obama calling dad 'unfit'*
*WITHHOLDING SUPPORT: Trump won't endorse Ryan, McCain in primaries; criticizes Ayotte*
*VIDEO: Obama slams Trump as 'unfit' to be president at presser*








*TURNING TO CLINTON: HP CEO, ex-GOP gubernatorial candidate Whitman says she'll back Hillary over Trump*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Criticize Donald Trump? Sure. Question his sanity? That's nuts*
*TURNING UP THE HEAT: Trump calls Clinton 'devil,' warns of 'rigged' race*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS POLL: Voters trust 
Trump on economy, Clinton on nukes*


*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton leads Trump by 10 points, both seen as flawed *
*FULL POLL RESULTS: Latest Fox News Poll *
*MEDIA BUZZ: Media trumpeting Trump implosion, but is it real?*
*TRUMP SEEING GREEN: Campaign reports fundraising surge, cranks up battleground push post-convention*
*TRUMP 'INTERVENTION': Republicans planning meeting after rocky week*
*O'REILLY: A lesson for Donald Trump*
*OPINION: DR. POTARAZU on the Trump kids*
*SPLIT TICKET: Pence endorses Ryan after Trump declines*
*TRUMP CRITIQUE? George W. Bush slams 'isolationism, nativism and protectionism' *
*NO DICE: Trump Taj Mahal casino shutting down*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*



*CLINTON'S COURT 
Gun rights, more at stake 
in November, analysts say*
*TARHEEL SETBACK: Federal appeals court blocks North Carolina voter ID law*
*BIG DELAY: Federal immigration court backlog tops 500,000 pending cases*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'PRETTY STRANGE RUN': Ryan hits Trump for not focusing on Hillary*


*VICIOUS CYCLE: Press pounds Trump, then pounces on poor polls*
*'A DRAMATIC EFFECT': Clinton plan would reportedly hike taxes by $1.3T*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Voter ratings for Clinton, *
*READ POLL RESULTS*
*VIDEO: Will small business owners suffer under Clinton's tax plan?*








*BILLIONAIRE BATTLE: Soros pours $$ into Clinton stock amid Trump fight*
*OPINION: What's more important? Trump offending one father or the meltdown of the US economy?*
*OPINION: Donald Trump's dangerous talk of a 'rigged' election*
*BLACKLISTED? Antonio Sabato, Jr., says he paid price for Trump support *
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*THIRD-PARTY BUZZ: Libertarian 
ticket eyes post-convention opening*
AP

*WAS TRUMP RIGHT? Iran video may show US $400 million payment*
*VIDEO: Part 1: New vid purports to show $400M paid to Iran*








*VIDEO: Part 2: New vid purports to show $400M paid to Iran*








*VIDEO: Is the outrage over the $400 million to Iran justified?*








*AMERICANS' LONG WAIT: Pastor: Hostages forced to wait in Iran for 2nd plane*


*PUSH TO UNIFY GOP 
Trump endorses Ryan, McCain & Ayotte after delay*
*VIDEO: Will Ryan endorsement help Trump in presidential race?*








*CLINTON CONFUSION: Hillary hit for 'pretzel-like' explanation of email claim*
*VIDEO: Clinton stands firm about her story on her email scandal *








*HEARD ON FOX: CHARLES KRAUTHAMMER says Hillary Clinton 'needs lying lessons from her husband'*
*ROOM FOR A THIRD? Libertarian ticket eyes debate-stage slot *
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BREAKING AWAY: GOP rep is third this week to say he won't back Trump*


*A THIRD OPTION? Libertarian ticket eyes post-convention opening*
*VIDEO: Gary Johnson and Bill Weld on the strength of the Libertarian ticket*










*LIKE A 'KING' 
Trump camp hits Clinton over immigration vow*
*BACK ON ATTACK: AT GOP urging, Trump tries to put focus on Clinton's 'short circuit' email claim*
*VIDEO: New polls indicate trouble for Trump*








*VIDEO: Clinton tries to clarify remarks about FBI investigation*








*VIDEO: How will Trump's message shift after difficult week?*








*NO TRUMP BUMP FOR RYAN? Endorsement by GOP nominee may not help House Speaker*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*ENDORSEMENT COMING?
Kasich may back Trump, says Ohio win 'difficult'*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Commentators bash Trump in psychiatric terms*
*STEADYING THE SHIP: Trump to outline economic plan in Detroit*
*POLICE UNION SNUB? Giuliani rips Clinton for not seeking FOP backing*
*'LIE ABOUT LYING': Gingrich rips Clinton's attempt to explain emails*
*VIDEO: Exclusive - Gingrich, Becerra debate state of 2016 race*








*THE NEXT STEP: With only one possible winner, Trump and Clinton build White House transition team*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*WHILE YOU'RE AT IT: Ex-Iran president Ahmadinejad asks Obama to 'fix' $2B Supreme Court ruling*


*VIDEO: Arkansas Sen. Tom Cotton sounds off on $400M Iran payment*








*VIDEO: How to deal with the Iranian regime*








*VIDEO: Did Obama admin embolden Iran with cash payment?*










*'EXTREMELY CARELESS'
Parents of two Benghazi victims sue Hillary Clinton*
*VIDEO: Parents of 2 Benghazi victims are suing Hillary Clinton *








*VIDEO: Questions over Clinton's response to Benghazi, email scandal *








*SENATOR HILLARY A JOBS LOSER? Clinton economic schemes reportedly fell flat - while big donors cashed in*


*Latest News*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Media justify anti-Trump bias, claim he's too 'dangerous' for normal rules*
- Clinton, Trump clash on economy
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*INCITING VIOLENCE? Trump's '2nd Amendment' remark draws backlash*


*RYAN HANGS ON: House Speaker cruises to victory in GOP primary*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump talks taxes, but media mesmerized by GOP defections*
*STAY AWAY: Clinton 'disavows' support from Mateen's father*
*'WAKE UP CALL': Clinton camp raises alarm over Trump fundraising*
*INVITATION ACCEPTED: Trump, Clinton tentatively agree to three scheduled TV debates*
*VIDEO: Lawsuit against Clinton*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


*NEW EMAILS RELEASED
State Dept. turns over Clinton messages to group*
*WIKILEAKS REWARD: Media group issues $20G offer for info in DNC staffer's murder*
*VIDEO: Clinton attempts to clarify comments on email probe*








*VIDEO: Executed Iranian mentioned in Clinton emails*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TERROR CHARGE: Trump accuses Obama of being the 'founder of ISIS'*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump fuels a media furor (again) with Second Amendment comments on Clinton*
*BATTLEGROUND SHIFT: Clinton makes gains in key 2016 states *
*HILLARY CONNECTION? Clinton Foundation may have engaged State Dept.*
*SHRUGGING OFF POLLS: Trump vows he'll win Pennsylvania 'easily' despite low numbers*
*DID HILLARY OPEN RUSSIAN SPY DOOR? Watchdog claims Clinton initiative facilitated tech, military espionage*
*VIDEO: Was the Clinton Foundation involved with State Department?*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


*FALLOUT GROWS
Report: Dems' hack attack bigger than first thought*
*VIDEO: Could hackers create an 'October surprise' for Clinton?*








*VIDEO: Assange implies murdered DNC staffer was leak source*








*'LEAKS' MURDER? Assange fuels suspicion about DNC staffer killing*


----------



## kwflatbed

*PARTY REBUKE
Over 70 Republicans urge RNC to cut Trump funding*

*VIDEO: Reince Priebus: Reality will catch up with Clinton*








*FOX NEWS LATINO POLL: Clinton holds 46-point lead over Trump among Hispanics*
*TOE-TO-TOE ON THE ECONOMY: Clinton, Trump push controversies aside to trade jabs on jobs & taxes *
*CAMPAIGN 'INCIDENT': Lawsuit claims Trump's NC campaign director pointed gun at aide*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## pahapoika

Trump has really get these morons scared stupid !


----------



## HistoryHound

pahapoika said:


> Trump has really get these morons scared stupid !


He scares them. They were already stupid.


----------



## kwflatbed

*CYBER FIGHT 
Group urges Congress to sue WH over internet grab*

*DEMOCRAT DATA DUMP: Hacker posts personal information for almost 200 members of Congress*
*THE PRESSURE IS ON: Clinton reveals tax returns, asks Trump to follow suit*
*CARLY'S COMEBACK? Fiorina reportedly eyeing run for RNC chair*
*CASE NOT CLOSED? Fresh report claims feds probing Clinton Foundation, emails*
*LEERY OF LEGAL EAGLE: Obama team nixed fundraiser by attorney for sex offender pal of Bill Clinton, emails show*
*JOB OVERLAP? Clinton staffers at State Department's ties to foundation raise new questions*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*









* BIAS ALERT
'Kelly File' probes slanted campaign print coverage*

*VIDEO: Mainstream media's history of attacking GOP figures *








*VIDEO: How Trump has defied critics from the very beginning*








* SLANTED COVERAGE: Newspapers worse than TV on Trump vs. Clinton, report finds*
*OPPOSING VIEWS: 'Rings' star claims to be cursed for conservatism*
*GO FOR GOLD: ABC News helps Clinton borrow Olympic glory*
*DOUBLE STANDARD? Trump ripped, Clinton gets pass on ugly endorsements*
*VIDEO: Media overplaying 'Never Trump' challenger*


----------



## kwflatbed

Congress may get files from FBI's investigation of private email server


*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump calls NY Times 'fiction,' but his advisers' leaks are revealing*
*ATTENTION ON ISIS: Trump to deliver foreign policy speech*
*VIDEO: House lawmakers could soon be receiving Clinton FBI file*








*VIDEO: Eric Shawn reports - Hillary Clinton and the FBI*








*RUNNING VS. THE MEDIA? Top Trump aide Manafort slams press for coverage*
*DEBATE DRAMA: Wasserman Schultz, Canova get into it at debate*
*NEW ROLE? Ryan challenger Nehlen purportedly starts pro-Trump super PAC*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'INCOMPATIBLE' FINDINGS
House GOP members detail Clinton perjury allegations*

*TROUBLE BREWING? GOP fears congressional candidates hurt by Trump's coattails*
*CHANGING HIS TONE: Trump vows to work with NATO to defeat ISIS*
*GIULIANI GAFFE: Former NYC mayor makes error in speech backing Trump*
*KARL ROVE: A week of muddled messages and a refusal to change*
*MULLING ANOTHER TERM? Report: Priebus considers RNC re-election bid*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

New manager and chief executive named amid floundering poll numbers


*SCATHING ATTACK: Trump says Clinton, Dems 'failed and betrayed' African-Americans after riots*
*SHAKE UP: Trump campaign undergoes overhaul*
*VIDEO: Trump: Hillary Clinton is against the police*








*GLIMMER OF HOPE? Polls show Trump gaining on Clinton when 3rd-party candidates considered*
*ELECTION-RIGGING RISK? Time it takes to rig a voting machine? 7 minutes*
*FOX NEWS LATINO POLL: Trump has deepened wedge between GOP and Latinos*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*









*TIES TO FOUNDATION*
*State Dept. sought land deal with Nigerian firm*

*VIDEO: Clinton Foundation dogged by more allegations of impropriety*








*BLACKOUT: FBI sends heavily redacted Clinton interview documents to Congress*
*CLASSIFIED BRIEFING: Trump to receive intel amid foreign policy clash*
*BIAS ALERT: Trump foes miss mark on Hillary's plan to gut guns
- VIDEO: Biden goes off script, media silent 
- Trump backers 'morally tainted,' Clinton fan Cokie Roberts tells MSNBC

Ex-Red Sox pitcher Curt Schilling weighs run against Sen. Warren
- Liz Cheney wins Republican primary for House seat*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'TAKE IT TO THEM'
Trump slams Clinton, Obama for 'PC' ISIS war*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Trump rebelled against being managed*
*VIDEO: Trump - Obama, Clinton Iraq strategy was 'absolutely insane'*








*VIDEO: Trump talks 'extreme vetting' immigration plan*








*IN THE KNOW: Trump receives first classified intel briefing*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


*BIAS ALERT 
Chris Matthews: Support Clinton, or 'don't vote'*
*STORY DENIAL: Christie denies knowledge of settlement that reduced Trump casino debt *
*GLOSSED OVER: First female to run GOP WH campaign met with yawns*
*OFF TARGET: Trump foes miss mark on Hillary's plan to gut guns*
*VIDEO: Biden goes off script, media silent *








*VIDEO: Is media back-seat driving Trump campaign?*


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy




----------



## kwflatbed

*PASSING THE BUCK?
Report: Clinton says she took Powell's email advice*

*VIDEO: Obama, Kaine warn Democrats not to get cocky about election*








*POLICY CHANGE: Clinton's foundation to alter donations policy if elected*
*WORDS BITE BACK: Kaine once wanted Bill Clinton to resign*
*Latest News*

*Trump says he regrets remarks that 'caused people pain'*
- Dems crank up tax return battle with Trump
- Trump advisers waged covert influence campaign
- *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'FIT TO SERVE?' Clinton health questions cause controversy, conspiracy on the campaign trail*


*'VICTORY FOR LAW': Judge orders Clinton to answer questions on email use*
*VIDEO: Judge orders Clinton to answer Judicial Watch questions*








*VIDEO: Growing evidence DNC, DCCC cyberattacks were connected *








*OPINION: Is Hillary Clinton's health less important than Trump's?*
*ERIC BOLLING: Wake up America - Hillary Clinton owes us this*
*PUSHING BACK: Colin Powell denies reported Clinton claim that he encouraged private email*
*'GOING TO REBUILD': Trump tours La. flood damage, consoles victims*
*EMBRACING WIKILEAKS: Green Party's Jill Stein praises Julian Assange as a 'hero'*
*Perino & Stirewalt: I'll tell you what&#8230; The truth about polls*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRUMP TRIES AGAIN: GOP nominee makes fresh appeal to minority voters as campaign nears home stretch*


*ROLE REVERSAL? Dems' hope for 1994-type landslide vs. Trump slim*
*VIDEO: Trump meets with Hispanic leaders*








*VIDEO: Trump's pitch to black voters - What do you have to lose?*








*DNC HACKING PROBE: Data points to Russian-backed cyber militias*
*VIDEO: Growing evidence DNC, DCCC cyberattacks were connected *








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'DRUG DEALER-IN-CHIEF'?
Sen. Mark Kirk blasts Obama for Iran payment*

*VIDEO: State Dept says Iran payment in taxpayers' best interest*








*VIDEO: Why doesn't the US pay ransom?*








*VIDEO: State Dept: Iran payment not ransom but was 'leverage'*








*Latest News*

*Clinton camp tries to deflect foreign money criticism, points finger at Trump campaign*
- Reports show Democratic donors step up efforts on Senate, Clinton bids
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## Kilvinsky

Other than it's for the SENATE, I wouldn't be too concerned about the Ayote/Hassan election in New Hampshire, but since we're getting deluged with the freaking ads (oh and I'm SOOOO sick of the freaking ads-the negative ones, the rest, feh) but I have to laugh at the latest.

Kelly Ayote is accused of NOT being an independent thinker as she claims because she supports Donald Trump, unlike many other Republicans who don't support him. Think about this ad for a minute and I'm sure the rest of you picked up on the absurdity of it already, *Kelly Ayote is NOT an INDEPENDANT THINKER because she won't think the way we WANT HER TO!*

*Insane*. Think Independently so long as it's what I tell you to think!

I'm sick of this election faster than any previous one since I registered to vote in 1978.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Ayotte sucks, but she's epically better than that shitbird Hassan.


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOUNDATION UNDER FIRE: Trump calls for special prosecutor to investigate Clinton organization*


*'WACKY STRATEGY': Clinton dismisses health concerns*
*EXCLUSIVE: Clinton Foundation executive left 148 phone messages for Hillary Clinton's top aide*
*VIDEO: Clinton Foundation-State Dept. relationship sparks concerns *








*'ACCESS' TO HILLARY: Top Clinton aide helped foundation donors, watchdog says*
*CHANGING THE FIELD: Latinos turning Republican stronghold Arizona into shades of purple*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*WHERE'S HILLARY?
Clinton campaign off trail as Trump seeks comeback*

*HILLARY REVENUE DEPT? Parade of non-gov't visitors gave Foundation $$*
*CLINTON LOOPHOLE? Trump camp claims Hillary $$ promise has a back door*
*PRIVATE SERVER QUESTIONS: Rice reportedly has no recollection of Powell advising Clinton *
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*ALL SMOKE AND MIRRORS? Clinton tries to brush off foundation criticism*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Emails on Clinton Foundation mess finally getting media traction*
*CAMPAIGN PIVOT? Trump says gov't can 'work with' illegal immigrants*
*VIDEO: Trump asks his supporters to weigh in on deportation policy*








*'ALT-RIGHT' EVOLUTION: Conservative movement backs Trump campaign*
*DEADLY SILENCE: Dem officials mum amid Clinton Foundation allegations*
*POLLS SHOW LEAD BLEED: Clinton-Trump tightening in key states*
*SURROGATE SILENCE: Dem officials mum as Clinton battles foundation allegations*
* COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE *
*Latest News

BIAS ALERT:   New York Times finds latest Clinton Foundation bombshell unfit to print 
- Professor says Trump is so bad, class doesn't have to be balanced
- Washington Post art critic sketches dystopian vision of arts under Trump
*


----------



## kwflatbed

Wikileaks' Assange slams 'politicization' of media covering presidential election


*VIDEO: Assange: WikiLeaks to release 'significant' Clinton material*








*VIDEO: Assange: New Clinton leak could be 'significant' to election*








*CAUGHT IN A PERFECT STORM?
Assange vows Clinton email release, as storm clouds gather for candidate*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Is Trump's immigration stance the total reversal claimed by media?*
*SECOND LOOK: Rep. Gowdy calls grow for second look at Clinton case*
*TRADING RACISM SHOTS: Clinton tries pinning racist tag on Trump, who hits back *
*NEW BATCH COMING: State Dept. to release more Clinton emails by Sept. 13*
*'REVOLTING' VIDEO: Trump campaign rips Clinton vid pushing KKK link*
*2016 ELECTION COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*MORE TUMULT FOR TRUMP? Campaign CEO Bannon accused of abuse, anti-Semitism by ex-wife*


*CLINTON DOCUMENTS STALLED: Full State Dept. calendar won't be released by Election Day*
*GLITCH OR MISCONDUCT? Second State Dept. unit probes Iran briefing edit*
*DIGITAL 'BLEACH': Clinton used high tech-- not cloth-- to scrub servers*
*HALFTIME REPORT: Is 2016 the worst, or nah?*
*VIDEO: Trump: NSA protecting, coddling Clinton*








*VIDEO: Can Hillary Clinton shake the email story?*








*PERINO & STIREWALT PODCAST: I'll tell you what*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*
BIAS ALERT: Trump compared to Harry Potter villain in UPenn Prof's study
- Media looks inward, deems slanted Trump coverage warranted*


----------



## kwflatbed

*STILL SHIFTING? Trump repeats deportation vow in attempt to answer claim he's 'softening' on immigration*


*HEARTLAND APPEAL: Trump warns of 'war on American farmers' in Iowa *
*SLAM DUNK OR AIR BALL? Trump seizes on murder of NBA star's cousin in push for black vote*
*'UNACCEPTABLE': Trump calls on Clinton to release State schedule*
*LOOPED IN: As presidential nominee, Clinton gets first national security briefing*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BIAS ALERT: CNN scrubs 'Crooked' from Trump tweet on Hillary*
- CNN grills AP boss for publishing Clinton exposé
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE

*Huma Abedin separates from Anthony Weiner after latest sexting report*
- VIDEO: Abedin announces separation from Weiner 
- OPINION: The Clintons play the dirty, secretive game of elections better than anyone (and that's not a good thing)

*FBI says foreign hackers targeted two state election systems*
- Political divide widens between urban, rural voters, experts say


----------



## kwflatbed

*BORDER SUMMIT: Trump agrees to meet with Mexican president ahead
of immigration policy speech*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump and Clinton camps leak debate strategies*
*TRIPPING UP TRUMP? Clinton campaign pulls out all stops to get under GOP candidate's skin at debate*
*NEW REVELATIONS? FBI to release probe files as Clinton pressed to answer new questions 'under oath'*
*HILLARY'S GATEKEEPERS: Emails show aides dealing with donors, venting on boss habits*
*BLURRED LINES: Clinton-tied firm combining politics and investments, say experts*
*BIAS ALERT: CNN scrubs 'Crooked' from Trump tweet*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*









*SURVIVING TOUGH RACES
Wasserman Schultz, Rubio win primaries in Florida*

*FIRST STEP COMPLETE: McCain wins easily in Arizona GOP primary*
*HANDED DEFEAT: Florida Dem Rep. Brown loses primary, amid corruption charges, redistricting*
*EASY WIN: Phoenix Sheriff Arpaio victorious in primary*
*HALFTIME REPORT: Don't look now, but the Senate GOP is having a helluva Primary season*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DOUBLING DOWN ON 'THE WALL' 
Trump pledges 'impenetrable, physical' border barrier during
fiery immigration speech*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump's Mexico gamble pays off as he tries his hand at insta-Diplomacy*
*VIDEO: Trump proposes 'ideological certification' for immigrants*








*VIDEO: Trump - It's our right to choose immigrants likely to thrive*








*'NOT WELCOME': Trump gets into Twitter feud with former Mexican president*
*TODD STARNES: Don't betray us on the border*
*REBUILDING CREDIBILITY? Mexican President gambles inviting Trump*
*KRAUTHAMMER: Trump's trip to Mexico: 'He took a risk, and he pulled it off'*
*LAURA INGRAHAM: Why Mexico's outreach to Trump was smart*
*OPINION: Trump speech was fantasy, not policy*
*OPINION: A president was born on Wednesday*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*

*Latest News*

*FOX NEWS POLL: Voters think Clinton and Trump will 'do anything' to win*
- FOX NEWS POLL: Trump narrows Clinton's lead
- Clinton sent classified material over email after leaving State Department


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Watched that speech last night, Trump praised Law Enforcement,and was most impressed by the "Angel Mothers" at the end. Folks whose kids were killed by illegal aliens. Compare and contrast that with the DNC and Hillary's invitation to the "mother's of the movement", mothers of thugs whose deaths came at the hands of police (may I add: for non compliance during arrests). And the only cop they managed to get on stage got booed off amid shouts of Black Lives Matter.


----------



## kwflatbed

*LAST-MINUTE CHANGE
Trump revised speech after Mexican leader's tweet*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Why the media bashed Trump after praising him*
*RETURN TO SENDER: Romania wants Clinton hacker Guccifer back*
*WATCHDOG: Foundation exec sought help from Clinton aide on diplomatic passports*
*ABRUPT REVERSAL: Clinton calendar to be released by Election Day*
*WISCONSIN IN PLAY? Ryan campaigning in battleground districts*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Most US voters expect major terrorist attack soon*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*PUBLIC SERVICE?
Putin applauds DNC hack, denies Russia involvement*

*DOCUMENT DROP: FBI files: Clinton claimed ignorance on classification*
*READ: Clinton probe, Part 1* | *Part 2*
*DAMAGING INFO: FBI files show agents focused Clinton interview questions on 'top secret' emails*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Pence says he, Trump will release tax returns*
- Trump tells Detroit church congregation 'here to listen'
- Clinton couldn't recall info on private email servers dozens of times during questioning
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## kwflatbed

*BOLSTERED BY POLLS
Trump camp goes after Clinton amid email fallout*

*TRUMP AS ALTERNATIVE? Carson: Trump 'changing narrative' for black voters*
*VIDEO: Trump chipping away at Clinton's lead in swing states? *








*VIDEO: Fallout from FBI notes on Clinton investigation*








*VIDEO: Will Trump's visit to Detroit improve his poll numbers?*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*LABOR DAY BARNSTORM
Trump, Clinton take jobs message to the heartland*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Why are many pundits still convinced that trump can't win?*
*MOSCOW INTRUSION? Clinton suggests Russia trying to influence WH race*
*RARE EXCHANGE: Clinton answers reporters' questions on emails, cyber hacking*
*VIDEO: Will Trump's visit to Detroit improve his poll numbers?*








*VIDEO: Transparency questions continue to dog presidential nominees *








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*UNFIT FOR PRESIDENT? Trump says doc dump 'disqualifying' for Clinton*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Are Trump or Clinton 'choking' in this election?*
*LEAKS COMING? Assange days Clinton doc dump might come next week*
*DOC DROP FALLOUT: Republicans push to re-open Clinton email case*
*PULLING STRINGS? Emails show Clinton aide 'wired' senator staged Benghazi questions*
*VIDEO: Trump leads Clinton in new poll *








*TRUMP'S POLL VAULT: GOP nominee edges ahead of Clinton in latest survey*
*'DARING CAMPAIGN': Dinesh D'Souza says 'This is Trump's election to lose'*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed

*VIDEO: Did Clinton destroy evidence during email investigation?*








*VIDEO: Assange: Clinton, liberal press creating 'demon' climate*








*VIDEO: Napolitano: Regarding Hillary, the FBI was shackled*








*DEFENDING RELEASE: Comey defends criticism over holiday Clinton dump*
*RIGHT TO KNOW: Assange, WikiLeaks determined to 'wake people up'*


*IRAQ WAR, ISIS DIVISIONS
Trump, Clinton hit each other at military forum*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why is Hillary Clinton losing altitude?*
*NEW ACCUSATIONS: Eric Trump says Clinton's policies 'destroyed the Middle East'*
*BIAS ALERT: Media dismisses military brass backing Trump*
*PIPELINE PROTEST FALLOUT: Green Party's Stein charged with trespassing, mischief*
*'DESTROY ISIS': Trump outlines plan to build military, hits Clinton*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DEAL FOR DELETING? Justice Department reportedly granted Clinton email scrubber immunity*


*CLAIMS CHALLENGED: Clinton email had 'multiple' classified markings*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why many of the Lauer attacks are driven by partisanship*
*VIDEO: Why obstruction charge for Clinton could hinge on timing*








*VIDEO: How will Colin Powell emails affect Clinton campaign?*








*CASH RACE: Trump raises $90M in August, still short of Clinton's $143M *
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*PROGRAMMING ALERT: 'Special Report with Bret Baier' to bring election coverage to 8pm ET Sundays*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'BASKET' CASE: Clinton says half of all Trump voters are 'deplorables'*


*ACT OF FAITH: Trump reaches out to Christian voters as candidates spar on security*
*SECRET WEAPON? Republican voter registration a bright spot for Trump*
*CANDIDATE CURVEBALL: Trump, Clinton race for Florida votes could hinge on ... algae*
*DEAL FOR DELETING? Justice Department reportedly granted Clinton email scrubber immunity*
*KARL ROVE: Donald Trump has just 60 days to convince voters he's the one*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*PROGRAMMING ALERT: 'Special Report with Bret Baier' to bring election coverage to 8pm ET Sundays*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CLINTON APOLOGIZES
Hillary says she regrets insulting Trump supporters*

*OPINION: What the Benghazi attack taught me about Hillary Clinton*
*VIDEO: Clinton apologizes for 'basket of deplorables' remark*








*VIDEO: Ed Rollins - Clinton can't walk back 'deplorable' remarks*








*CHURCH VS. STATE? Kaine thinks Vatican will change stance on gay marriage*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*PROGRAMMING ALERT: 'Special Report with Bret Baier' to bring election coverage to 8pm ET Sundays*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Hillary Clinton has 'medical episode' at 9/11 ceremony, source says*
Published September 11, 2016
FoxNews.com
Facebook0 Twitter0 livefyre3124 Email Print

Now Playing
Financial whistleblower scrutinizes Clinton Foundation

Never autoplay videos
Hillary Clinton had a "medical episode" that required her to leave a 9/11 commemoration ceremony early, a law enforcement source who witnessed the event told Fox News.

*Related Image*
Expand / Contract
Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton attends a ceremony at the Sept. 11 memorial in New York. (AP)

The Democratic presidential nominee appeared to faint on her way into her van and had to be helped by her security, the source said. She was "clearly having some type of medical episode."

Clinton's stumbled off the curb, her "knees buckled" and she lost a shoe as she was helped into a van during her "unexpected early departure," a witness told Fox News.

A separate law enforcement source told Fox News that Clinton left the event because she wasn't feeling well.

Clinton's campaign did not immediately respond to calls seeking comment.

Hillary Clinton has 'medical episode' at 9/11 ceremony, source says | Fox News


----------



## kwflatbed

*CLINTON CALIFORNIA TRIP ON HOLD
Dem nominee cancels plans after
medical episode tied to pneumonia*

* VIDEOS: Doctor: Clinton receiving treatment for pneumonia *







| *Clinton 'feeling great' after appearing unsteady*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Clinton raising money on media 'bias,' a new rallying cry on the left*
*PRESSURE BUILDS: Clinton health 'episode' could revive calls to release medical records*
*DOCTORS: Pneumonia is serious but Clinton should bounce back*
*HOLDING HER LEAD? New poll shows Clinton ahead of Trump by 10 points*
*OPINION: What the Benghazi attack taught me about Hillary* | *VIDEO: Clinton apologizes for 'basket of deplorables'*








* OPINION: DR. POTARAZU ON Why Clinton (or Trump) will likely experience a health crisis in office*
*OPINION: WILLIAM WHALEN ON Four takeways from Hillary's 'medical episode' about the health of her campaign*
*CHURCH VS. STATE? Kaine thinks Vatican will change stance on gay marriage* | *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NOT A BIG DEAL? Clinton downplays pneumonia diagnosis, defends campaign's late announcement*


*SELF-INFLICTED WOUND: Kurtz - Misleading the press has backfired for Clinton*
*TEAM DEPLORABLE:Trump backers embrace Clinton insult*
*HITTING BACK: Pence says voters have 'right to know' about medical records, criticizes 'deplorable' remark *
*'ATTACK AMERICANS': Trump calls on her to 'retract' remark*
*HEALTH DEBATE: Krauthammer - 'These people are simply incapable of telling truth'*
*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton's health incident prompting talk of options *








*HE SAID WHAT? Congressional candidate's candid comments reportedly caught on video*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*2016 LIVE BLOG: Clinton thanks supporters for well wishes*


----------



## GARDA




----------



## kwflatbed

*REPEATED WARNINGS: Leaked emails reveal Powell urged Clinton not to connect him to server scandal*


*BACK ON THE TRAIL: Obama insists Clinton 'fit' to lead despite health scare*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Media rip Hillary's handling of health, but not attack on Trump backers*
*BIAS ALERT: CBS edits out Bill Clinton slip on Hillary's health*
*WALL OF SILENCE: Clinton IT expert dodges subpoena, others plead 5th*
*FOX INSIDER: Aide had access to all emails, Napolitano says*
*FNC DEBUT: New political analysis show with Dana Perino and Chris Stirewalt to air Sunday*
*NEW PROBE: New York attorney general investigating Trump Foundation*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*2016 LIVE BLOG: Trump hits Obama for campaigning for Hillary*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'WE CAN DO BETTER'*
*Trump shrugs off Powell's remarks revealed in emails*

*MEDIA BUZZ: From Colin Powell to the DNC, cyberthieves are driving our election*
*VIDEO: Conway: Voters see that Trump can win*








*STOPPED SHORT: Trump tries to talk politics in Flint, is told to talk water*
*2016 LIVE BLOG: Trump tweet targets Powell*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*

*TAXMAN HANGS ON? Deal reached to avoid IRS chief impeachment vote*


*FLASHBACK VIDEO: House Republicans move to impeach IRS chief Koskinen*








*CONGRESS CHECKLIST: Zika, IRS, avoiding gov't shutdown all apart of final weeks*
*VIDEO: IRS failed to alert taxpayers damaged by massive data breach*








*FLASHBACK VIDEO: Conservative group gets legal lifeline in IRS lawsuit*








*Latest News*

*Clinton campaign releases additional health details on candidate*
- VIDEO: How Clinton is trying to divert attention from her health


----------



## kwflatbed

Trump, Clinton trade barbs over Obama birth certificate controversy


*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton, Trump in a one-point race among likely voters*
*FEELING 'GOOD': Clinton returns to campaign trail after sick days*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Is Clinton out of ammo to use against Trump?*
*MOMENT TO BREATH: Trump makes 'Tonight Show' appearance*
* BIAS ALERT: Mag gushes over Chelsea, gives Ivanka 3rd degree*
*FOX NEWS INSIDER: Pence - People are seeing Trump's commitment to MAGA for everyone*
*LIVE BLOG: Clinton spox challenges Trump*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*GUN GRIPE: Anger after Trump tells Clinton guards to lose their weapons - 'and let's see what happens to her'*


*YOUTH TURNING AWAY: Democrats call on Sanders, Michelle Obama to shore up youth vote for Clinton*
*SCHOOLYARD SCUFFLE: Reid in nasty battle with Trump over weight, injury*
*VIDEO: Dissecting the electoral map and the path to the White House*








*WANT DONALD'S WHEELS? Trump's old Lamborghini for sale*
*THIRD PARTY EXCLUSION: Johnson, Stein not invited to 1st presidential debate*
*LIVE BLOG: Pro-Trump PAC releases ad slamming Clinton's 'deplorables' comment *
* PROGRAMMING ALERT: Fox News' 'I'll Tell You What' premieres Sunday at 5 p.m. ET *
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*









*TARGET: TEHRAN?*
*Powell says Israel has 200 nukes pointed at Iran*

*VIDEO: Colin Powell criticizes both candidates in leaked emails*








*'HILLARY'S MAFIA': Powell warned Clinton team not to make him the fall guy over email scandal*
*
BIAS ALERT: Media jump gun to call Trump claim of Clinton 'birther' role false
- CNN reporter says Hannity, Limbaugh want Hillary 'dying'*


----------



## HistoryHound

I think that was a brilliant move.


----------



## pahapoika

What a bunch of cry babies 

The left plays dirty politics for a living and when they get played snivel like a little brats 

TRUMP FOR PRESIDENT !!!


----------



## kwflatbed

*RACE TO THE FINISH
Obama: It's an 'insult' if blacks don't back Clinton*

*TRUMP TALKING TOUGH: GOP candidate back to 'law and order' as polls show tight race *
*REPUBLICAN ROLE PLAY: Walker poses as Kaine in debate preps for Pence*
*CLOSE RACE: Poll shows Clinton's Electoral College lead dropping sharply*
*'NEVER HAPPENED': Sid Blumenthal denies spreading birtherism*
*LIVE BLOG: Pro-Trump PAC releases ad slamming Clinton's 'deplorables' comment *
* PROGRAMMING ALERT: Fox News' 'I'll Tell You What' premieres Sunday at 5 p.m. ET *
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*GUARANTEEING VICTORY
Obama says Clinton will win election, blasts Trump*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump, working the media refs, declares debate moderators unfair*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Voters - Trump unqualified, but new leaders needed*
*BACK ON TRACK: Clinton, Trump trade jabs, revert to policy talk*
*PARTY PAYBACK: Priebus says anti-Trump team may be denied a 2nd run*
*BIAS ALERT: Candidates call NYC blast 'bomb,' Trump takes heat*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*









*STARS TARGET TRUMP
Hollywood takes shots at GOP nominee at Emmys*

*'HE NEEDS TO BE CALLED OUT': 'Transparent' creator Jill Soloway compares Trump to Hitler*
*PERSONAL APOLOGY: Julia Louis-Dreyfus apologizes for election, thanks late father*


----------



## kwflatbed

*WRONG MESSAGE?
Trump Jr draws outrage for refugees, Skittles tweet*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Liberals denounce the media for not derailing Trump's candidacy*
*TERROR CLASH: Clinton says Trump aids enemy; Donald fires back*
*2016 LIVE BLOG: Trump Jr hit for refugees, Skittles comparison*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## HistoryHound

> *WRONG MESSAGE?
> Trump Jr draws outrage for refugees, Skittles tweet*


This isn't a new meme. Now it's only an issue because one of the Trump kids retweeted it. People need to stop getting so offended by everything.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Latest News*

*FOX NEWS POLL: Trump tops Clinton in battlegrounds Nevada, N. Carolina, Ohio*
- Trump praises 'stop-and-frisk' police tactic at African-American town hall
- *COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
- *2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed

*WHAT, SHE WORRY?
Top Clinton aide dismissed State Dept. server concern*

*GIVEN OUT 'LIKE CANDY': Top Clinton aide Cheryl Mills latest to get immunity in FBI email probe*
*JAILHOUSE LETTER: Guccifer laments failure to expose Clinton's 'crimes'*
*JUST LET HER TALK? A look into Trump's debate strategy *
*VIDEO: Trump on minority outreach, cop-involved shootings*








*VIDEO: Trump - I would use 'stop-and-frisk' to reduce violence*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE *









*BIAS ALERT
Emails: NBC's Mitchell calls Trump bid 'awful'*

*BIAS ALERT: MSNBC dominates awards gala for slanted coverage*
*STARNES: Heil Donald? Students told to compare Hitler, Trump*
*STARNES: Teacher says kids wearing Trump gear are racist*
*2016 LIVE BLOG: Kaine takes swipe at Cruz over Trump backing*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FLOWERS FOR HILLARY?
Trump threatens to bring Bill's ex Gennifer to debate*

*VIDEO: Candidates locked in tight race ahead of first debate*








*IMPERSONATING DONALD: Clinton taps ex-aide Reines to play Trump*
*HE HAD A PSEUDONYM? Docs: Obama used another name to email Clinton*
*DANA PERINO: Debate Prep 2016 -- Selfie sticks, bitmoji pantsuits and the millennial vote*
*OPINION: How to fix an already predictable debate*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE *


----------



## kwflatbed

*IT'S SHOWTIME: Clinton, Trump take distinct paths to the first debate*

*MEDIA BUZZ: A sea of media speculation as Trump, Clinton work the refs*
*DEBATE PREP: Trump, Clinton discuss Middle East with Netanyahu*
*WHAT'S THE BIG DEAL? Team Clinton defends immunity for aide Mills, others in email probe*
*VIDEO: Eric Trump - My father needs to be himself at the debate*








*VIDEO: Reince Priebus - Trump's instincts will help him in debate*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FIERY FIRST DEBATE: Trump, Clinton clash on trade, taxes, temperament*

*RIPPING THE FED: Trump goes after Fed Reserve's Yellen, claims she's 'more political' than Clinton*
*VIDEOS: Trump - I will release my taxes when Clinton produces emails*







| *Watch the full first presidential debate*
*VIDEOS: Trump - Clinton doesn't have the stamina to be president*







| *All-Star panel on winner, loser of first debate*








*'OUT OF CONTROL': Trump hits Clinton on her temperament*
*HILLARY SPOX: 'Matter of time' before Clinton comes on 'The Kelly File'*
*CUBAN: Trump 'never took control', always 'counter-punching'*
*JUAN WILLIAMS: Trump failed to exploit the email issue*
*WILLIAM WHALEN: Trump struggles, Clinton clings to facts and figures, Holt stumbles*
*DOUG SCHOEN: Hillary won the first debate (it helps to be prepared)*
*OPINION: Top 16 moments of first debate* | *OPINION: Trump came close to wiping grin off Hillary's face*
* BIAS ALERT: Amazon 'corrects' bad reviews of Clinton's book*
*TEST YOUR SKILLS: How to Use FoxNews.com's Election Prediction Map*
*FOLLOW COMPLETE COVERAGE OF THE FIRST PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE OF 2016*
*








DEBATE DEBACLE?
Holt faces criticism over his moderation efforts

CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG: Trump's camp unhappy with Holt's questions
MEDIA BUZZ: Clinton scores by staying on offense, Trump by sticking to serious issues
VIDEO: Trump and Clinton spar over trade, NAFTA and TPP








SPARKS FLY AT DEBATE: Trump, Clinton spar over trade deals
HITTING BACK: 'I prepared to be president,' Clinton tells Trump
*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRADING TAUNTS: Trump, Clinton launch new attacks on the heels of testy first presidential debate*


*DEBATE NIGHT DRAWS BIG MONEY: Campaign has raised more than $18 million in past 24 hours, Trump says*
*VIDEO: Did Trump, Clinton change hearts, minds or votes in debate?*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Post-debate Trump fights media narrative as he tries digging out of a hole*
*TODD STARNES: If Trump's record on women is fair game, then so is Hillary's, plus 5 more debate takeaways*
*'THE FIVE': Gutfeld - Trump missed repeated 'golden opportunity' to stump Hillary*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG: Clinton posts backstage picture from debate on Twitter *
*TEST YOUR SKILLS: How to use FoxNews.com's Election Prediction Map*
*FOLLOW COMPLETE COVERAGE OF THE FIRST PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE OF 2016*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BEHIND THE MONEY RUSH: Biggest names in politics bolster Trump's massive campaign fundraising*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Frustrated Trump advisers pan him for lousy debate prep (anonymously)*
*THE O'REILLY FACTOR: Trump slams ex-Miss Universe's bullying claims*
*IS BEAUTY A BEAST? Miss Universe at center of Trump, Clinton debate threatened to kill me, judge says*
*THE KELLY FILE: Trump, Clinton surrogates spar over whether Bill's issues with women are fair game*








*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG: Clinton to campaign with Sanders in NH *
*TEST YOUR SKILLS: How to use FoxNews.com's Election Prediction Map*









*NEW CLINTON QUESTIONS
Reps: Protected aides directed email scrubbing*

*VIDEO: FBI rejects calls to reopen Clinton email probe*








*VIDEO: Comey grilled on immunity deals in Clinton email probe*








*PIN-APPROPRIATE? Lawmaker wears Clinton pin at email probe hearing*
*CLASSIFIED MATERIAL: Clinton aide with immunity had laptop secrets*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TAKING ON TRUMP: New York AG accuses GOP candidate's charity of paperwork flub; may bar fundraising*


*VIDEO: Trump renews Clinton attacks amid Cuba business questions*








*SLAP IN THE FACE? Clinton blasts Trump over report of Cuba interests*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump weighs attack on Bill Clinton's sexual misconduct; how would the media react?*
*TODD STARNES: Hillary offers clothes for the emasculated man*
*ANOTHER FLUB: Unlike Johnson, Clinton named her favorite world leader*
*THE KELLY FILE: Gen. Flynn - Trump should highlight Clinton's bad judgement*








*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG: Anti-Trump Republicans bat for Clinton *


----------



## HistoryHound

kwflatbed said:


> *TAKING ON TRUMP: New York AG accuses GOP candidate's charity of paperwork flub; may bar fundraising*


Meanwhile the clinton cash foundation gets ignored.


----------



## kwflatbed

*SERVER SHENANIGANS: FBI details how IT specialist pieced together Hillary's infamous email system*


*SLOPPY STAFFER? Key Hillary aide repeatedly misplaced sensitive info, according to reports*
*VIDEO: FBI rejects calls to reopen Clinton email probe*










*MIC CHECK
Debate commission admits issue with Trump's audio*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton gains ground on Trump after first debate, fear motivating both sides*
*READ THE POLL RESULTS*
*'O'REILLY FACTOR': Mark Cuban gives his take on the debate*








*VIDEO: Clinton showing solid poll leads after first debate*







>
*DEPOSITION REVEAL: Presidential campaign could be good for his hotels, Trump says*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG: Clinton campaign seizes on Trump cameo in Playboy video*


----------



## kwflatbed

*LASHING OUT: Trump steps up personal attacks on Clinton, tells
rally Hillary 'should be in prison'*


*TRUMP'S TAX TROUBLE? Donald reportedly declared $916M loss on 1995 income tax returns*
*FLASHBACK VIDEO: Trump - I will release my taxes when Clinton produces her emails*








*VIDEO: Clinton vs. Trump on corporate taxes*








*CAUGHT ON TAPE: Clinton reveals feelings about Bernie Sanders supporters*
*ART IMITATES LIFE: Alec Baldwin plays Trump as 'SNL' lampoons presidential debate*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## pahapoika

Wasn't Alec Baldwin supposed to move to Canada or something ?


----------



## kwflatbed

*FOX NEWS SUNDAY
Christie: Nothing illegal about Trump tax return*

*VIDEO: Clinton vs. Trump on corporate taxes*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'VOTE YOUR CONSCIENCE': Pope Francis tells American Catholics to pray before selecting next president*


*PRELUDE TO BRUISING FINISH? 'Bombshell' Clinton, Trump stories could bring more race chaos*
*FEELING BERNED? Sanders bothered by Clinton's remarks about supporters*
*VIDEO: Will mainstream media cover leaked audio of Clinton?*








*MEDIA BUZZ: From Howard Stern to sex tapes, a crazy campaign gets even crazier*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*
*2016 LIVE BLOG: LeBron backs Hillary for president*
*HOW TO USE FOXNEWS.COM'S ELECTION PREDICTION MAP*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TAX TURBULENCE
Trump dismisses media focus on his taxes*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Why the media's 'bombshell' may not explode*
*MONEY MISHAPS: Clinton Foundation donor GM caught in scandal*
*SECRET SIDE DEAL: FBI agreed to destroy laptops of Clinton aides who received immunity*
*THE KELLY FILE: Huckabee says 'Trump's gotta be Trump'*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*
*CLICK HERE FOR FOXNEWS.COM'S ELECTION PREDICTION MAP*

*Latest News*

*'Specific info' forces WikiLeaks to move anticipated announcement to Berlin*
- HALFTIME REPORT: How politicians killed consensus
- 2016 LIVE BLOG: Ron Paul says he will vote for Jill Stein


----------



## kwflatbed

*FIERY WORDS DRIVE VP DEBATE
Kaine, Pence trade blows over 'insult-driven campaigns' at lone matchup*

*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG: Who was the biggest loser from the debate?*
*'MORE OF THE SAME': Pence uses Bill Clinton's ObamaCare criticism against Kaine*
*EARLY CALL: GOP declares Pence the winner before the vice presidential debate begins*
*REELING OFF NAMES: Kaine says Trump 'loves dictators' at vice presidential debate*
*'IT'S SICKENING': Vet who spoke with Trump: Media twisted PTSD talk *
*TWITTER STORM: Trump retweets supporter who says Kaine looks like 'Batman' villain*
*THE KELLY FILE: Clinton camp pressed on Kaine's Iran claim*
*THE KELLY FILE: Krauthammer - Kaine set 'little conventional explosives' for Pence*
*WILLIAM WHALEN: Pence triumphs in VP debate. And then there was the night's biggest loser...*
*JESSICA TARLOV: A Clinton-Kaine fan's confession about Pence and the VP debate*
*OPINION: How Mike Pence won the debate*
*VIDEO: Kaine, Pence spar over Donald Trump's tax returns*







| *VIDEO: Pence, Kaine on tone of 2016 race *








*VIDEO: Pence - Tim Kaine is fitting running mate for Hillary Clinton *








*VIDEO: Kaine - How can Pence defend Trump's insult-driven campaign?*








*WATCH THE FULL VICE PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE* | *CLICK HERE FOR FOXNEWS.COM'S ELECTION PREDICTION MAP*









*BIAS ALERT
Elaine Quijano dumps on Trump, Pence in VP debate*

*VIDEO: Did Quijano lose control of vice presidential debate?*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Pence, Kaine trade attacks, talk over each other as VP debate goes off the rails*
*AP FACT CHECK: Claims in the VP debate*
*VIDEO: Mike Pence, Tim Kaine slam Clinton, Trump foundations*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NEVADA LECTURING
Reid, Clinton group hit Trump over pronunciation*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Pence gives Trump a reset after Kaine's relentless and repetitive attacks*
*TRUMP'S 'VICTORY' LAP: Candidate calls Pence's performance 'incredible'*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG: Christie will attend Trump NH town hall*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*CLICK HERE FOR FOXNEWS.COM'S ELECTION PREDICTION MAP*
*








FOX NEWS PRIME TIME
Catch up with all the news from FNC evening lineup

VIDEO: ObamaCare architect confronted over rising premiums








VIDEO: Mike Pence - Trump's vision won the debate








PENCE ON 'HANNITY': Ind. gov says Trump came out on top in VP debate
*


----------



## kwflatbed

*OUT IN FRONT
Docs: Clinton aides, WH prepared for email fallout*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Analyzing Donald Trump's XX factor*
*NEW MYSTERY: FBI docs reveal missing boxes filled with Clinton emails*
*REVERSING COURSE: Clinton camp delays Weather Channel ad buy*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG: Clinton camp: Hispanic mail ballot requests at historic levels*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*CLICK HERE FOR FOXNEWS.COM'S ELECTION PREDICTION MAP*









*FOX NEWS PRIME TIME
Goldberg tells O'Reilly what will impact next debate*

*VIDEO: Strong performance vital in second presidential debate*








*VIDEO: Ingraham's advice to Trump: Moderators are not your friends*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'I SAID IT, I WAS WRONG': Trump says sorry for crude remarks about women, then slams Clintons as Republican lawmakers call for him to drop out*


*VIDEO: Donald Trump apologizes for remarks about women*








*'I'VE SAID SOME FOOLISH THINGS': Transcript of Trump apology video*
*'THEY LET YOU DO IT': Tape captures Trump in crude rant with TV host*
*VIDEO: Trump recorded having lewd conversation about women in 2005*








*POLITICAL OUTRAGE: Political world reacts to Trump's comments about women*
*TAPE FALLOUT: TV hosts Nancy O'Dell, Billy Bush part of latest Trump firestorm*
*'HORRIBLY EMBARRASSED': Billy Bush won't lose job over leaked Trump tape*









*MONEY TALKS
Clinton called for 'open borders' in paid speeches*

*VIDEO: Clinton dealing with the fallout of latest email revelations*








*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton up just two points with a month left to election*
*Read the full poll results*
*VIDEO: Fox News poll: Clinton up by 4 in head-to-head race*








*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG: Homeland Security, FEMA brief Clinton, Trump on Hurricane Matthew*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*









*FOX NEWS PRIME TIME
De Niro rips Trump: 'I'd like to punch him in the face'*

*BIAS ALERT: MSNBC producer fawns over Clinton in leaked email*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DON, NOT OUT: Trump, Pence to stay together despite calls to quit the race*


*MAJORITY IN DOUBT? Trump tape casts pall over GOP chances to hold Senate*
*OPINION: Mr. Trump, it's time for some debate judo. Here's how to bring it *
*HIGH STAKES: Damaging tape puts pressure on Trump in second debate with Clinton*
*NANCY O'DELL: 'No person should be the subject of such crass comments'*
*OPINION: After Trump tape, Clinton WikiLeaks dump here's what's next*
*YOUR WORLD WITH NEIL CAVUTO: Nigel Farage says Trump is running for president, not pope*
*VIDEO: Donald Trump apologizes for remarks about women*








*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*ST. LOUIS SLUGFEST: Trump, Clinton trade haymakers on emails, remarks about women in raucous 2nd debate*

*'ONE ON THREE': Trump accuses moderators Cooper and Raddatz of being in Clinton's corner*
*VIDEO: Trump takes issue with debate moderators *







| *VIDEO: Trump disagrees with Pence's position on Syria*








*'I DISAGREE': Trump breaks with Pence on ISIS, Syria* | *SLIDESHOW: Photos from second presidential debate in St. Louis*
*'YOU DELETED THEM': Trump vows to appoint special email prosecutor*
*SHOWSTOPPER: Undecided voter Kenneth Bone becomes instant sensation*
*MEGYN KELLY: Trump campaign manager - Critics on 'high horses'*
*FACT CHECK: Clinton denied being secretary of state during Obama's 'red line' comment*
*WILLIAM WHALEN: Trump comes out swinging and wins second debate*
*DOUG SCHOEN: Trump pivots and saves his candidacy at second debate*
*WATCH A COMPLETE REPLAY OF THE SECOND PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE * | *FULL DEBATE COVERAGE*









*OUT ON A HIGH NOTE
Trump, Clinton compliment each other at end of debate*

*BOILING OVER: Clinton staffer curses at Trump for Khan comment*
*VIDEO: Trump vows to get special prosecutor to investigate Clinton*








*Hillary Clinton defends comments in leaked emails*








*VIDEO: Trump - Bill Clinton was far worse, Hillary should be ashamed*








*VIDEO: Trump says he's not proud of 'locker room talk' on leaked tape *








*TALE OF THE TAPE: Clinton - I question Trump's 'fitness to serve'*









*BIAS ALERT
Moderators interrupt, talk over and debate Trump*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump struggles early, but finishes debate strong*
*LIZ PEEK: Trump triumphs and leaves a sputtering Hillary in the rear-view*
*VIDEO: Howard Kurtz - Moderators were more aggressive with Trump*








*VIDEO: Carlson - 'Escape artist' Trump lives to fight another day *








*'COURAGEOUS' WOMEN: Trump holds pre-debate presser with Bill Clinton accusers*
*VIDEO: Donald Trump appears with Bill Clinton accusers *


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRAIL HEATS UP: Trump, Clinton keep up fiery rhetoric after 2nd debate*


*CASE RE-EMERGES: Debate dredges up Clinton's defense of accused rapist*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump survives media firestorm and rough debate, but Ryan undercuts him*
*BERNIE ATTACK FILE: Newest email dump from WikiLeaks lays bare Clinton strategy to take out Sanders*
*EMAILS: Firm that hired Abedin called Chelsea Clinton a 'spoiled brat kid'*
*VIDEO: WikiLeaks releases Clinton's Wall Street speeches*








*RYAN TURNS ON TRUMP: House Speaker vows to not campaign with candidate*
*LIVE BLOG: Poll shows Clinton up 11 percent over Trump in 4-way race *









*FOX NEWS PRIME TIME
Huckabee says GOP scared Trump will win election*

*VIDEO: Huckabee calls out 'squeamish' Republican leaders*








*VIDEO: Fallout from heated Trump and Clinton face-off*








*VIDEO: Hannity takes on high-profile Democrats in debate spin room*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FAITH UNDER FIRE: Clinton campaign spokeswoman mocked Catholics, evangelicals in 2011 email exchange*


*EXCLUSIVE: Arms dealer says Obama admin. made him scapegoat on Libya operation to 'protect' Clinton*
*VIDEO: Arms dealer says Obama admin used him as a scapegoat*








*SECRET SOURCE? Republicans claim leaked emails show Dept. of Justice, Clinton campaign collusion*
*'LEAKING LIKE THE TITANIC': WikiLeaks, Clinton camp trade shots in overnight Twitter war *
*CLINTON SECRETS: 7 biggest revelations from WikiLeaks release of Podesta emails*
*RETURN TO POLITICAL STAGE: Gore re-emerges to stump for Clinton, warn of 'climate crisis'*
*NEW ACCUSATIONS: Podesta implicates Trump adviser Roger Stone over Wikileaks email release*









*FOX NEWS PRIME TIME*
*Pence tells 'Hannity' Clinton is no 'Honest Abe'*

*VIDEO: Judge Napolitano weighs in on cases behind the Clintons' accusers*








*VIDEO: Karl Rove on impact leaked emails could have on faith groups*








*VIDEO: Trump campaign continues tough offense on Clinton*

















*WARDROBE WOES*
*Texas cops face discipline for wearing Trump hats*

*'THE O'REILLY FACTOR': Trump says he doesn't care about Ryan's support*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Donald takes the 'shackles' off against his own party*
*VIDEO: Donald Trump on taking 'shackles' off campaign*








*TRUMP STRIKES BACK: Turns to Twitter to rip 'disloyal' Republicans*
*LIVE BLOG: Trump ad questions Clinton 'stamina' *
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*Latest News

NBC to fire Billy Bush over tape of Trump remarks, sources say
- BIAS ALERT: Did NBC sit on Trump hot mic footage?
- VIDEO: Politicians burned by hot mics 
- The dangers of hot mics: Donald Trump isn't the first
*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRUMP UNDER FIRE: GOP nominee demands NYT retract article as new sex assault allegations emerge*


*WHO'S WITH TRUMP? Senate Republicans deeply split after tape controversy*
*'STANDARD *******': First 'deplorables,' now Bill has new tag for Trump fans*
*THE O'REILLY FACTOR: Pence denies rift with Trump over Syria policy*
*TODD STARNES: Mr. Clinton, I know ********, and you, sir, are no ********
*FINAL DEBATE:  Fair and Balanced! Chris Wallace moderates final Trump-Clinton showdown on Fox News Channel*
*UP FOR DEBATE: Topics announced for final presidential match up*
*STERLING REPUTATION: Fox News' Chris Wallace brings experience to moderator's role*
*LIVE BLOG: Brady ends presser after Trump question *
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*









*FOX NEWS PRIME TIME
'Special Report' looks at
VA scandal firing claims*

*VIDEO: Eric Trump - WikiLeaks exposed true level of gov't corruption*








*VIDEO: Julie Roginsky - I don't think Clinton camp mocked Catholics*








*VIDEO: Pence on Syria and the state of the campaign*









*Latest News*

*EXCLUSIVE: FBI, DOJ roiled by decision to let Clinton slide by on emails, says insider*
- MEDIA BUZZ: Clinton campaign at war with itself and the press (except those sucking up)
- Emails show Clinton praised Putin


----------



## j809

This fool handed the White House to Clinton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

j809 said:


> This fool handed the White House to Clinton
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why? Because they're going to try every trick in the book to make him look bad? The tape was bad, but I've heard worse in groups of women. Any woman that has her panties in a twist over his comments is most likely a huge hypocrite. They're playing dirty. The allegations that are suddenly popping up are suspect. Why wait until now to say something? Why didn't any of them come forward during the primaries? They can't claim that no one would have believed them then because the second Trump started gaining traction people were looking to latch onto anything to take him down. I won't be surprised if hillary wins, but it won't be because Trump handed it to her. It'll be because establishment politicians and the media are working over time to get her there. They have too much to lose if the status quo changes.


----------



## kwflatbed

*RNC URGED TO MOVE ON: Some big Republican donors want party to cut ties with Trump amid scandals*


*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton leads Trump by 7 points*
*READ THE FULL POLL RESULTS*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Media awash in women's accusations as Trump denounces 'character assassination'*
*'OUTRIGHT LIES': Trump launches blistering attack on media, accusers *
*EMAIL REVEAL: Clinton campaign tried to move back Illinois primary*
*'THEY KNOW BETTER': Obama bashes GOP for trying to pull back Trump support*
*LIVE BLOG: Pence pressed on Trump allegations on Ohio TV *
*STERLING REPUTATION: Fox News' Chris Wallace brings experience to moderator's role*
*TUNE IN: Watch the final presidential debate, moderated by Fox News' Chris Wallace*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*









*ONLY FOR HERSELF?
Bill Clinton accusers slam Hillary on 'Hannity'*

*VIDEO: Kathy Shelton speaks out about rape case involving Clinton*








*VIDEO: Women who accuse Bill Clinton of assault share their stories*








*VIDEO: Bill Clinton's accusers - We're ignored by MSM*








*'DOES NOT RECALL': Clinton gives answer 21 times in email testimony*
*HARD-DRIVING PLAN: WikiLeaks emails reveal Clinton team crafted server story*









*FOX NEWS PRIME TIME
Editor to 'The Kelly File': Tape led to Trump reveal*

*VIDEO: Debate made People reporter want to share her story*








*VIDEO: Dem Minnesota governor decries ObamaCare costs*








*VIDEO: Clinton now 7 points ahead of Trump*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TOO COZY? Clinton campaign told Bill to scrap Wall Street speech - 
over Hillary's objection, email shows*


*'SILLY, HASTY MOVE': 'Guccifer,' Clinton email hacker, sent to Romania*
*TRADE TRICKERY? WikiLeaks emails show Clinton's trade calculations*
*EXECUTIVE PRIVILEGE? Clinton camp plotted to withhold Obama emails*
*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton questioned under oath about email server*








*OPINION: Team Clinton treats reporters like butlers and maids*
*NEVER HILLARY? Former 'Black Men for Bernie' leader now backing Trump*









*REVENGE FOR SNUB?
Trump accuser's kin says her claim is grab for fame*

*RYAN'S HIGH-WIRE ACT: Speaker struggling to navigate GOP tensions on Trump*
*BAD WORDS: Rapper Lil Jon says Trump called him 'Uncle Tom' on 'Apprentice'*
*VIDEO: Should Christians vote for Trump?*








*LIVE BLOG: Independent candidate McMullin focusing resources on Utah*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*NEXT DEBATE: Fox News' Chris Wallace brings experience, sterling reputation to moderator's role*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'FLASHING RED LIGHT': 'Quid pro quo' claims in FBI's Clinton email files*


*'POLITICAL REASONS': New Wikileaks release reveals more about Clinton's once-private Wall Street speeches*
*PODESTA VS. JULIAN: Taunts Wikileaks founder during email release*
*VIDEO: Clinton campaign to compare Wikileaks dump to Watergate*








*VIDEO: How will Wikileaks releases impact Clinton's campaign?*

















*DOPED-UP DEBATE?
Trump wants drug tests before faceoff with Clinton*

*TRUMP ON OFFENSE: Campaign works to rebut latest allegations*
*VIDEO: Can Donald Trump mount one more comeback?*








*LIVE BLOG: Independent candidate McMullin focusing resources on Utah*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*NEXT DEBATE: Fox News' Chris Wallace brings experience, sterling reputation to moderator's role*
*HOW TO WATCH WEDNESDAY'S FOX NEWS DEBATE LIVE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*PEOPLE WILL SPEAK': Team Trump hits 'rigged' media, will accept results*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Sex, lies and videotape are now the Trump campaign's sound track*
*CROSSING LINES: Democrats raise funds for GOP after NC headquarters firebombed*
*FOX NEWS SUNDAY:  Pence reaffirms fight 'to the finish' amid latest poll*
*TRUMP VS. WHO? Utah's McMullin, a Mormon, may benefit from missteps*
*DEBATING OPENNESS: Clinton's staff debated transparency in early days of campaign preparations*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*
*NEXT DEBATE: Fox News' Chris Wallace brings experience, sterling reputation to moderator's role*
*HOW TO WATCH WEDNESDAY'S FOX NEWS DEBATE LIVE*









*SABOTAGE ATTEMPT?
WikiLeaks: 'State party' severs Assange's internet*

*VIDEO: How will WikiLeaks releases impact Clinton's campaign?*








*CHARITY CONCERNS: Leaked emails show scandals worry Clinton backers*
*LAMENTING ETHNICITY: Clinton aide upset a Muslim behind massacre*
*NEWT GINGRICH: Hillary's dangerous dream of open borders*
*MARC THIESSEN: The most incredible number in the latest Fox News poll*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CLINTON COVER-UP CONTROVERSY*
*Trump leads GOP calls for Kennedy to be removed after FBI revelations*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Press hits back hard at Trump's election rigging rhetoric*
*'WE ARE MOVING ON': Melania Trump speaks to Fox News about lewd tape*
*'QUID PRO QUO': Top State Dept. official offered key posts for altering Clinton emails, say FBI files*
*GREATEST DEBATE HITS: The best sound bites from both presidential matchups*
*NO HUGE POLL CHANGES: Trump's numbers after tape dented, but not destroyed*









*RISKY BUSINESS *
*FBI docs: Clinton put team at risk for photo op*

*JOURNO-CASH GRAB: Media donations to Clinton outnumber Trump 27-1*
*VIDEO: FBI releases docs related to alleged quid pro quo*








*GREG GUTFELD: Guilty sins of WikiLeaks and our wicked approval *
*LIVE BLOG: Trump slams Clinton on Twitter over new FBI files*
*TODD STARNES: Pro-Trump evangelicals pilloried by left and right*









*'THE KELLY FILE'*
*Judge Napolitano says offer to FBI broke law*

*VIDEO: Napolitano reacts as FBI denies quid pro quo*








*VIDEO: 10 percent of voters still undecided?*








*VIDEO: Ingraham slams Republicans for going after Trump*








*VIDEO: Carson on Trump's 'rigged' election claims*








*'THE KELLY FILE': Carson says 'integrity' of voting system should be looked at*
*Fox News' Chris Wallace brings experience, sterling reputation to moderator's role
- Team Trump relentless on saying media 'rigging' election
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*REPUBLICANS TARGETED
Vandals smash window at Indiana county GOP office*

*MEDIA BUZZ: High stakes from Trump, Clinton and Chris Wallace*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton tops Trump by 6 points, just 3 weeks left*
*PARTY FOUL: Dem campaign bus caught dumping sewage down drain*
*'LIKE SPOILED BRAT': Emails bare tension between Clinton aides, Chelsea*
*WILLIAM WHALEN: What to look for in final debate*
*LIVE BLOG: Trump bringing Obama's half-brother to debate*
*ADD DEBATE TO YOUR CALENDAR*
*COVERAGE OF THE FINAL 2016 DEBATE*









*'THE KELLY FILE'
Huckabee says media pinned target on Trump*

*VIDEO: Gingrich: Scandals make Clinton even more frightening*








*VIDEO: Krauthammer on how foreign policy will influence the WH race*








*VIDEO: What to watch for in the final weeks of the 2016 election*








*VIDEO: Conway: Clinton camp interfering with democracy*








*Fox News' Chris Wallace brings experience, sterling reputation to moderator's role*
- Team Trump relentless on saying media 'rigging' election
- COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy




----------



## kwflatbed

*INTENSE FINAL DEBATE: Candidates make closing arguments - as Trump causes stir with vote results answer*

*COVERAGE OF THE FINAL 2016 DEBATE* | *WATCH THE THIRD PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE*
*VIDEO: Trump on abiding by election: I'll look at it at the time*








*VIDEO: Krauthammer - Trump winning on points until terrible mistake*








*VIDEOS: Giuliani - Hillary should be in jail*







| *Trump, Clinton spar over late-term abortions*








*ALL ABOUT PUTIN: Clinton, Trump trade jabs over Russian president*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Strong night for Trump, but headline is his refusal to say he'll accept election outcome*
*DEBATE HIGHLIGHTS: Top 9 moments of Trump, Clinton matchup* | *FULL LIST: Interruptions by speaker in debate*
*DOUG SCHOEN: We may have witnessed end of 2016 election at final debate*
*WILLIAM WHALEN: Winners and losers from the final presidential debate*
*LIZ PEEK: A calm, informed, reasonable Trump scores at final debate*
*SLIDESHOW: Backstage photos of the final presidential debate*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG: Clinton tells reporters when Trump is losing, he blames the system *









*FALSE INFORMATION?
Brazile denies getting question before town hall*

*SEXUAL CLAIMS 'FICTION': Trump accuses Clinton camp of false allegations*
*VIDEO: Trump on abiding by election: I'll look at it at the time*








*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton denies to pay-to-play allegations*








*VIDEO: Malik Obama disappointed in the president, voting for Trump*








*BIG BACK UP: Zuckerberg reportedly defends PayPal co-founder for Trump support*


----------



## kwflatbed

*ROASTED AND BURNED: Trump, Clinton get personal at charity dinner*


*MEDIA BUZZ: How bad is the fallout from Trump's election answer?*
*'IF I WIN': Trump tells rally his November 8 conditions*
*VIDEO: Trump jokes about Clinton asking for a 'pardon' *








*VIDEO: Clinton: It took a village to write these jokes*








*SIBLING RIVALRY: Stephen Baldwin doesn't think Alec Baldwin's imitation of Donald Trump is funny*
*BIG SPENDERS: Trump, Clinton campaigns spent more than $150M combined in September*
*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG: Alfred E. Smith dinner seating chart shows Clinton and Trump seated next to each other*









*ELECTION ON ALERT
Report: Officials warned about hackers faking fraud*

*SECURITY CONCERN? Clinton may have revealed sensitive info at debate*
*PAY-TO-PLAY? Abedin implicated Clinton in foundation trade-off*
*VIDEO: Clinton struggles to answer Clinton Foundation questions*








*BENGHAZI CONNECTION: Email at center of 'quid pro quo' scandal included terror attack intel*









*'SPECIAL REPORT'
Krauthammer talks Trump's rigged election claim*

*VIDEO: Gingrich: If Trump focuses on big ideas, his odds are good*








*VIDEO: Krauthammer: Trump's election charges a threat to tradition*








*VIDEO: How did Chris Wallace handle the candidates?*








*GINGRICH: Obama needs to clean house at State, starting with Kennedy*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BIDEN'S LOW BLOW: VP says he wants to take Trump 'behind the gym' over comments about women*


*SECURITY SCARE: Part of Clinton campaign HQ evacuated over suspicious white powder*
*'PROTECT ALL OF US': Clinton lectured State Dept. staff on cybersecurity in 2010 video*
*VIDEO: Clinton lectures State Department on cyber security*








*GREGG JARRETT: Why is the legal standard for Hillary different than the one for you and me?*
*THE LONGEST SHOT: One man's plan to win one state - and White House*
*VIDEO: Chris Wallace - I was happy for myself and Fox News *








*LIVE BLOG: Trump to lay out Contract with America-style plan Saturday*









*MISSING MESSAGES
1,000 Clinton-Petraeus emails not with State Dept.*

*'NOT A GOOD SYSTEM': Clinton aides tried to get her on State email system*
*CAUGHT IN A WEB? Bill Clinton aide blasted ex-president for conflicts of interest, 'expensive gifts'*
*VIDEO: Clinton struggles to answer Clinton Foundation questions*








*VIDEO: Is America getting Clinton investigation fatigue?*

















* BIAS ALERT
Facebook workers tried to censor Trump's posts*

* 'HANNITY' : Trump says media trying to 'poison' voters against him *
*VIDEO: Donald Trump explains his 'rigged system' claims *








*VIDEO: Trump on media coverage - They 'poison the voters'*


----------



## kwflatbed

*INDECENT PROPOSAL? Trump vows to sue accusers as adult film star says he offered her $10G to see him alone*


*CRUNCH TIME: Trump, Clinton target three battleground states as election nears*
*AMERICA'S ELECTION HQ: Carson says Trump 'knows we're down to the crux now'*
*BID FOR MANDATE: Clinton campaigns for downballot Democrats in race's final days*
*VIDEO: Biden implies he wishes he could fight Donald Trump *








*VIDEO: Clinton struggles to answer Clinton Foundation questions*








*'ENERGIZER BUNNY'? Leaked emails show Clinton aides reacting to word of Bill's alleged mistress *
*KEYSTONE XL RESPONSE: Emails show Clinton camp mulling how to announce opposition*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'WE'RE NOT GIVING UP'
Trump team admits Hillary is ahead
in most polls, while Clinton campaign says race 'is not over yet'*


*VIDEO: Robby Mook on new Wikileaks revelations*








*MEDIA BUZZ: The media cast Trump's task as Mission Impossible*
*FOX NEWS SUNDAY: Clinton camp denies looking to Senate races, red states to cap foregone victory*
*MORE TRUMP ACCUSERS: Brewer says nominee 'water boarded' by controversy*
*'NOT GIVING UP': Trump campaign details path to victory*
*VIDEO: Gingrich, Becerra debate policy specifics*








*BID FOR MANDATE: Clinton campaigns for downballot Democrats in race's final days*
*PETER NAVARRO: Trump the Bull vs. Clinton the Bear*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TOO CLOSE TO CALL: Early voting suggests tight race in battleground states despite Clinton camp boast*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Are the media taking a victory lap over Donald Trump?*
*WAYNE ROOT: Why I'm (still) betting big on Donald Trump to win*
*VIDEO: What we know from early voting data in battleground states*








*FRESH START: Trump campaign launches nightly news show*
*VIDEO: WikiLeaks: Clinton campaign considered using 'yo mama' joke*








*VIDEO: Clinton and Warren join forces amid daily WikiLeaks scandals*








*LIVE BLOG: Trump on latest Clinton revelations: 'We have to investigate the investigation'*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*
*








'LAW IS BLOWING UP'
GOP pols slam Obamacare after price hike reveal
*


*

GERRI WILLIS: The ObamaCare endgame is coming into view

VIDEO: The unravelling of ObamaCare








DEFENDING HIS NAMESAKE: President pushes ObamaCare despite double-digit rate hikes

VIDEO: Rep. Michael Burgess - ObamaCare is about to collapse







*
*








'SPECIAL REPORT'
Rosen discusses new video of Dem operatives


VIDEO: Impact of Project Veritas videos on the 2016 election








VIDEO: Watters' World - Student election knowledge edition








VIDEO: Napolitano on why voters can expect more Clinton email leaks








VIDEO: Pence says it's time for Republicans to come home








Latest News

WikiLeaks email release shows Clinton campaign allegedly considered diversity
- Clinton adviser on Wall Street speeches: 'Pretty bad'
*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'KIND OF WOUND DOWN': Trump*
*cuts off GOP fundraising events*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump battles media and polling establishment in insisting he can still win*
*VIDEO: Trump frustrated by lack of support from GOP establishment?*








*'CLEAN THIS UP': Clinton top aide cried foul on Obama's email denial*
*'DRAW THEM TO PUNCH YOU': 2 Dem operatives lose jobs after video comments*
*GREGG JARRETT: The perpetual cloud of dirt and scandal that hovers over Hillary Clinton*
*LIVE BLOG: Powell says he's voting for Clinton*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE*









*FROM QB TO CONGRESS?*
*Tim Tebow discusses possible future in politics*

* ELECTION DAY FEARS: Campaign rhetoric forces schools to close on Nov. 8*
*VIDEO: Voters set records as race tightens in Texas*








*REPUBLICANS TARGETED: 3 GOP offices hit by vandals, burglar*









*'THE KELLY FILE'*
*Megyn vs Newt in fiery battle over media bias*

*VIDEO: Are the mainstream media colluding with the Clinton camp?*








*VIDEO: Is the ObamaCare disaster a game changer for the election?*








*VIDEO: 'The O'Reilly Factor' takes a look at whether our political system is rigged*








*VIDEO: Pence: Time for Republicans to rally around ticket*








*BIAS ALERT: NY Times reports on 7-year-old's scary dream about Trump*
*Latest News*

*Emails show Clinton camp scrambling over 2015 threat of Biden run*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'YOUR GREATEST CHAMPION'
Trump touts 'deal for black America' as Clinton jabs his business practices*


*FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton leads Trump by 3 points as race tightens*
*VIDEO: Clinton, Trump battle for key swing states*








*VIDEO: Is election 2016 getting tighter or is it already over?*








*'HRC IS THAT BAD': Chaffetz says he'll vote for Trump after withdrawing endorsement*
*PROBLEMS? Texas voters claim machines switching their votes*
*LIVE BLOG: Trump has lead in Florida poll*
*COMPLETE CAMPAIGN 2016 COVERAGE *
*'SPECIAL REPORT' TAKES A LOOK AT VOTERS' TOP 10 ISSUES*









*PRESSURE FELT
WikiLeaks: Clinton camp feared Sanders' power*

*MEDIA BUZZ: How Wikileaks, ObamaCare hikes are shake up race*
*'WHITELISTING' STATUS: Sources: Obama BlackBerry allowed Clinton emails*
*VIDEO: Why Obama code name not 'classified'?*








*VIDEO: Napolitano on why voters can expect more Clinton email leaks*








*DOLLAR BILL: Emails show how Clinton aides made ex-president wealthy*









*'THE KELLY FILE' 
Sheryl Crow pushes for shorter campaign seasons*

*VIDEO: Sheryl Crow calls for shorter election cycles in America*








*VIDEO: A new Fox News poll out on the race*








*VIDEO: Breaking down the Fox News polls*








*VIDEO: The Trump Family on helping young people get ahead*








*'THE O'REILLY FACTOR': 'Kind of amazing' that 'battered' Trump still keeping polls close with Clinton, O'Reilly says*
*Latest News*

*ObamaCare premium hikes fuel Trump, GOP case in key swing states*
- OPINION: The ObamaCare nightmare is coming true. Here's what needs to happen


----------



## kwflatbed

*'WHY WOULD YOU USE MY DAD?'
Daughter of Eric Garner rips Clinton camp over emails about father's death*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Even Chelsea ripped 'hustling' at lucrative family foundation*
*SNARKY BEHAVIOR: Emails show Clinton staffers sought to 'bern' Sanders with poolside pic*
*EXCLUSIVE: Podesta relative earned $$$ lobbying State Department*
*SUPPORTING HIS CASE: Trump cites voter registration problems to back up 'rigged' charge*
*'#[email protected]!* INSANE': Emails show Clinton aides shocked by use of private server*
*JUDGE NAPOLITANO: What happened to the FBI? It's been corrupted by Obama and his team*
*FUNDRAISING ADVANTAGE: Clinton more than doubles her money edge over Trump in final days of race*









*AWKWARD EXCHANGE
Kirk questions opponent's family history at Ill. debate*

*FLORIDA RACE: Rubio, opponent throw jabs during final debate for senate seat*
*GOOD EFFORT? Green Party candidate crashes debate in MD Senate race*
*GAINING STEAM: David Duke qualifies for HBCU debate*


*'THE O'REILLY FACTOR'
Clinton charity is run 
'more like a business'*
*'THE O'REILLY FACTOR':Trump says 93% of media stories about him are biased*
*THE PUPPET MASTER: Emails show Clinton team's mission to please Soros*
*'CANCEL THE ELECTION': Trump tells supporters he should automatically be made president*
*VOTING FOR TRUMP? GOP lawmakers get into rhetorical knots*
*'DON'T THINK THAT'S SMART': Trump hits Clinton over Putin criticism*
*MONEY PROBLEMS? Trump's businesses face obstacles as race closes*

*Latest News*


----------



## kwflatbed

*EXCLUSIVE: Comey tells FBI staff election, recent testimony forced disclosure of new Clinton email probe*


*OCTOBER SURPRISE: Clinton calls for FBI to release all info on email investigation *
*'HANNITY': Giuliani says initial FBI probe of Clinton's emails 'was a sham'*
*VIDEO: Trump on new Clinton probe: FBI can right 'horrible mistake'*








*VIDEO: New FBI probe calls Clinton's judgment into question*








*TODD STARNES: Be nice to the mainstream media, Trump fans*
*'SPECIAL REPORT WITH BRET BAIER': Trump says he's put $10M into campaign, knocks lack of 'leadership support'*
*READ: FBI letter to Congress on email probe*
*LIVE BLOG: FBI faced with 'very tough decision,' source says*
*2016 CAMPAIGN: FULL COVERAGE*









*PRESCIENT PREDICTION?
Trump said last year that Weiner was security threat*

*STICKING TO SCRIPT: Leaked emails show Clinton sticking close to talking points*
*VIDEO: New FBI probe calls Clinton's judgment into question*








*VIDEO: New Clinton email probe linked to Anthony Weiner, source says*








*BETRAYED TRUST? Republicans renew calls for Clinton to be denied security briefings*









*PHISHING PLOY 
Hackers targeted Clinton camp with password scam*

*GREGG JARRET: Weiner, Clinton and the FBI's chance at redemption = an election nightmare*
*GREGG JARRETT: Is a Clinton presidency doomed from the start?*
*OPINION: Hillary's presidency will be built on crony favors, disregard for the law*
*CLINTON CONNECTION: Wall Street gets whiplash as FBI reopens Hillary email probe*









*THE O'REILLY FACTOR 
O'Reilly: Clinton email twist 'devastating' for campaign*

*FOX NEWS PRIME TIME: Rep. Gowdy calls Clinton 'is the author of her own destiny'*
*VIDEO: Rep. Trey Gowdy: FBI Director Comey did the right thing*








*VIDEO: Giuliani: FBI did 'irresponsible' investigation on Clinton*








*VIDEO: Trump, Pence talk Clinton email scandal*








*VIDEO: Will FBI reopening Clinton email case impact the vote?*


----------



## kwflatbed

*FINAL HUMA-LIATION? Abedin reportedly pleads ignorance of how emails got on shared laptop amid calls for Clinton to cut her loose*


*TURF WAR: Lynch opposed FBI's letter on Clinton email probe*
*OPINION: If Hillary wins, we'll have a potential blackmail target in the White House*
*OCTOBER SURPRISES: FBI revisiting Clinton emails latest in long line of late twists*
*TOO LATE? GOP questions how FBI's email probe will alter race*
*VIDEO: Justice Department trying to protect Hillary, says Trump*








*LIVE BLOG: FBI faced with 'very tough decision,' source says*
*2016 CAMPAIGN: FULL COVERAGE*









*ELECTION BRAWL
NC House candidate attacks rival at fall festival*

*DIRTY POLITICS: Load of manure dumped outside Dem headquarters in Ohio county*


----------



## kwflatbed

*IN-HOUSE FEDERAL FEUD? 
Authorities reportedly battled over direction of Clinton email probe*


*FBI FIRESTORM: Reid says Comey 'may have broken' federal law*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Now it's Clinton vs. Comey, with hypocrisy on both sides*
*INSIDE COMEY'S DECISION: Laptop in FBI's Weiner sexting case had Clinton-related emails, source says*
*FBI FALLOUT: More than 3 in 10 'less likely' to back Clinton amid investigation, poll finds*
*TODD STARNES: Mainstream media says Trump fans are hurting their feelings*
*OPINION: If Hillary wins, we'll have a potential blackmail target in the White House*
*'JUSTICE WITH JUDGE JEANINE': Why Comey's announcement 'disgraces and politicizes the FBI'*
*2016 CAMPAIGN: FULL COVERAGE*









*COLORFUL LANGUAGE
Clinton ally's highlights from WikiLeaks emails*

*TIGHTENING RACE? Trump highlights emails, as Clinton camp hits Comey*
*'FOX NEWS SUNDAY': Clinton, Abedin haven't talked since FBI news*
*FINAL HUMA-LIATION? Abedin reportedly unsure how emails got on shared laptop*


----------



## kwflatbed

*HUMA IN HIDING? Abedin's email testimony could haunt her as FBI renews Clinton investigation*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Flood of leaks turns coverage against Comey, but impact on Clinton unclear*
*HILL'S SLOPPY STAFFER: Clinton aide left classified information behind in hotel room on trip to Chin*
*EXCLUSIVE: Adelson pours $25 million into White House race, more may be coming*
*GREGG JARRETT: 10 questions and answers in the Hillary Clinton case*
*VIDEO: Will Wikileaks releases trigger audit of Clinton Foundation?*








*VIDEO: WikiLeaks emails hint at collusion between Clinton and CNN*








*JOHN ASHCROFT: This is not the Justice Dept. that I knew*
*2016 CAMPAIGN: FULL COVERAGE*
*LIVE BLOG: Koch brothers, Sanders engage in Halloween banter on Twitter*









*'HANNITY' *
*Conway: Scandal shows it's always 'Hillary first'*

*VIDEO: Kellyanne Conway on the latest Clinton scandal*








*VIDEO: Brazile accused again of feeding debate questions to Dems*








*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton and the law*









*Controversial Dem operative 'close' to Clinton campaign boss, email claims*
- Trump warns Clinton election would trigger 'crisis' amid email probe, as polls tightens


----------



## kwflatbed

*RHETORIC HEATS UP ON TRAIL*
*Trump denounces KKK support, Clinton goes after rally heckler*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Blizzard of charges and countercharges melts away as opinions of Trump and Clinton are frozen*
*SELLING 'BUYERS' REMORSE': Trump urges early Clinton voters to change their ballots, support him*
*WHITE HOUSE PROMISE: Trump, Pence vow to 'repeal and replace' ObamaCare as enrollment begins*
*'THE O'REILLY FACTOR': Clintons practice 'politics of personal enrichment,' Pence says*
*VOTER MOTIVATION? Super PAC deploying $10 million in new Pro-Trump ads*
*2016 CAMPAIGN: FULL COVERAGE*
*LIVE BLOG: Machado stumps for Clinton, says Trump 'scared' her*









*'FIRST IN, OUT BASIS'*
*FBI releases docs on Bill Clinton's financier pardon*

*VIDEO: Ghosts of Clinton past emerge in new FBI release *








*CLOSE TO CLINTON: DOJ official who penned letter on probe represented her campaign chairman*









*'THE KELLY FILE'*
*Ex-CNN chief says changes needed after Brazile fiasco*

*WHAT'S ON THE BALLOT? States to vote on pot, death penalty and health care*
*WHO KEPT PLEDGE? GOP rivals are still split on backing Trump's bid*


----------



## kwflatbed

*CLINTON, STATE DEPT IN CAHOOTS?*
*Leak shows campaign coordinated with officials before email revelation*


*FALSE ACCUSATIONS: Assange says hacked Clinton emails didn't come from Russia government*
*PAY FOR PLAY? Clinton Foundation probe 'high priority,' sources say*
*EMAIL PROBE, ROUND 2: Task force working in shifts to handle new cache*
*INTERNAL BATTLE: Recordings aggravated FBI, DOJ feud in Clinton Foundation probe *
*CLINTON'S INSIDE MAN: Justice Dept. lawyer gave 'heads up' about testimony*
*LIVE BLOG: Obama invites Cubs to White House before he leaves*
*2016 CAMPAIGN: FULL COVERAGE*









*'THE KELLY FILE' *
*Giuliani: Clinton case could be made in 2 months*

*VIDEO: Eric Trump says a candidate under investigation is 'unthinkable'*







>
*VIDEO: Why Huma could be in big trouble in Clinton scandal*








*Latest News*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Bushes abandon Trump, but he's running against the GOP brand, not just Clinton*
- Trump, Clinton make final push for Florida in last days of campaign
- Casting notice goes out for new 'up-and-coming' conservative news network


----------



## kwflatbed

*'GRASSROOTS MOVEMENT'
'Self-recruited' Trump volunteers break mold for campaign strategy*


*PODESTA KNEW BETTER? Ally unwilling to send intel over Clinton private server*
*UNUSUAL EXCHANGE: Emails show Clinton, aide weighed sending secure phone by FedEx*
*POST-CONVENTION DEBUT: Melania Trump, Cruz hit trail as surrogates for Donald*
*LIVE BLOG: Awkward moment as Trump, Clinton planes share tarmac*
*2016 CAMPAIGN: FULL COVERAGE*









*'WE ARE OVERWHELMED'
Illegal immigrants surging to border before Nov. 8*

*SCORECARD SHAKEUP: Key states tilting toward Trump after FBI surprise*
*VIDEO: Border Patrol: Surge in illegal immigrants ahead of election*








*VIDEO: New Fox Electoral Scorecard: Key states now tilting Trump*








*TARHEEL BATTLEGROUND: Trump accuses Clinton of perjury as candidates battle over North Carolina*
*VOTER FRAUD? Man finds 80 ballots, all with same address*
*DEM VOTES AT STAKE? Philly transit strike could cause Clinton headaches*









*'I TOLD YOU SO'
Emails: Clinton aide called Comey 'a bad choice'*

*GREGG JARRETT: An 'avalanche of evidence' may now bury Hillary*
*HACKING HILLARY: 99 percent chance foreign agencies breached Clinton server*
*WHERE TO STICK THE KNIFE? Podesta, operative planned to 'crush' Sanders*
*VIDEO: Would Clinton presidency be engulfed, disabled by scandals?*

















*'HANNITY' 
Giuliani: Obama, Clinton 'corrupted' State Dept, DOJ*

*VIDEO: Giuliani: Police and FBI understand Clinton is corrupt*








*VIDEO: Huckabee: Americans can choose the Trump or the Grump*








*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton could lose the election*


----------



## kwflatbed

FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton leads Trump by 2 points in race's last days


*READ THE FULL POLL RESULTS*
*STARS COME OUT: Clinton taps Beyonce, Jay Z to shore up votes as Trump brags he doesn't need them*
*VIDEO: RNC challenges DNC bragging in battleground states*








*NEWT GINGRICH: Bigger than Hillary -- The establishment cesspool of dishonesty and corruption*
*EMAIL REVEAL: Clinton sent daughter material that was later classified*
*VOTING VERDICT: Judge orders NC counties to restore thousands to voter rolls*
*WIKILEAKS: Clinton pal praises Hillary: 'Eventually she will sound like a human'*
*LIVE BLOG: North Carolina GOP office vandalized days before election *
*2016 CAMPAIGN: FULL COVERAGE*









*'SHE AIN'T GETTING IT'
Dem says he won't back Clinton in Electoral College*

*AMERICA ON ALERT: FBI warns of possible pre-Election Day terror attacks*
*COMING FOR COMEY: Key Dems want FBI boss out over renewed Clinton email probe *
*VIDEO: Colin Powell criticizes both candidates in leaked emails*








*VIDEO: Napolitano: What's going on with Comey's FBI?*








*TERSE EMAIL WARNING: Powell told Clinton aide 'not to get me' into scandal*









*MODEL BEHAVIOR?
Melania Trump worked illegally in US, docs show*

*VIDEO: Melania Trump hits campaign trail to talk immigration*








*VIDEO: Melania Trump working to sway suburban women*








*'CATCH AND KILL': Tabloid reportedly squashed Trump affair story after paying $150G for rights*
* FOX NEWS PRIME TIME: 'Not about Jeb' - Dana Perino on why Bushes not backing Trump*
Disgraced politician Weiner spotted on horseback at rehab facility


----------



## kwflatbed

*SECURITY SCARE: Trump pulled offstage after 'Gun!' cry sparks panic*


*TRUMP'S BLUE HEAVEN? GOP candidate focuses on traditional Democratic states while Clinton hits battlegrounds Ohio, NH*
*VIDEO: Clinton, Trump make final push to win battleground states*








*VIDEO: Can Donald Trump win Nevada?*








*VIDEO: Trump announces plan to visit 'Democrat strongholds'*








*SHADY DEALINGS? Consultant with ties to Trump, GOP dogged by voter fraud charges*
*VOLATILITY: Mexico says it's prepared for US election surprise*
*DONNA RICE HUGHES: One woman's case for Donald Trump*
*2016 CAMPAIGN: FULL COVERAGE*









*BILL'S BIRTHDAY GIFT
Clinton charity kept $1M check from Qatar secret*

*'SHE DOESN'T CARE': Sanders supporter goes off-script at Clinton event*
*FALSE ADVERTISING? GOP senator's ad with Obama draws his rebuke*
*BADGER STATE BATTLE: National Republicans rally behind Johnson in tight Wisconsin Senate race*
*'CUBANS ENDORSED ME': Trump vows to repeal Obama's Cuba deal*
 *Trump's surge in polls sends investors back to gold*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'ETHICS GUIDELINES' IGNORED?
WikiLeaks: Clinton donors received special treatment from State Dept. *


*NOT SUPPORTING '16 BID? WikiLeaks emails show Podesta said Clinton aide didn't back run*
*SOMETHING BORROWED? Clinton aide says Foundation paid for Chelsea's wedding, WikiLeaks emails show*
*CLEANING HOUSE? Clinton directed her maid to print out classified material, including emails*
*JUDITH MILLER: When investigators go rogue - James Comey and Hillary's emails*
*'SPECIAL REPORT WITH BRET BAIER': New FBI message will have 'zero effect' on Clinton, Krauthammer says*
*2016 LIVE BLOG: Philly transit strike ends, bringing some relief to voters*
*2016 CAMPAIGN: FULL COVERAGE*









*FINAL PUSH
Clinton, Trump barnstorm battleground states*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Sex, witchcraft, car wrecks and punditry on steroids in final days of election*
*FBI'S DECISION STANDS: Comey: Clinton probe over, conclusion remains*
*Latest News*

*EXCLUSIVE: 'Questionable' conduct at Ohio polling station, official says*
- VIDEO: Man hands out Clinton-LeBron event fliers at polling station 









*JANET RENO DIES
First woman to serve as US attorney general dead at 78*

*ADDED HELP: GOP lobbyist joins quest to solve murder of DNC staffer*


----------



## kwflatbed

*JUDGMENT DAY: Trump, Clinton make late-night pitches as small New Hampshire towns kickoff voting*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Comey's closing move sparks new fury with the presidency at stake today*
*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton wins Dixville Notch, New Hampshire*








* FOX NEWS POLL: Clinton jumps out to 4-point US lead*
*TRUMP'S PATH: Shifting electoral picture opens up for The Donald*
*HOT BUTTON ISSUE: Trump's immigration message may have impact on Arizona voters*
*OPINION: The real election surprise? The uprising of the American people*
*2016 LIVE BLOG: Abedin spotted on Clinton campaign plane*
*2016 CAMPAIGN: FULL COVERAGE*



*'FOX & FRIENDS'
Morning show visits diners for election-day pulse*
*VIDEO: Trump's children explain why their father should be elected*








*VIDEO: most memorable moments from the 2016 campaign trail*










*BATTLE FOR THE SENATE
Races to watch as the fight for control heats up*
*EXCLUSIVE: State Dept. contractors say Clinton ignored rules*
*BENGHAZI INSIDE JOB? Guards hired by US turned on diplomats: sources*


*GOVERNOR UNDER FIRE
Maine's LePage accused
of voter intimidation*
*VOTING VULNERABILITY: Hackers could tamper with election data*
*GREG GUTFELD: The three most important lies about this election*


----------



## Goose

Woohoo! Glad to see that even though our state went blue as usual, the voters in the other states were loud enough to be heard and we all got to voice our extreme displeasure for the way this country has been going. It's sad but not surprising that she couldn't do a concession speech...but then again they probably never even wrote one.

Also, it's amazing that the majority in the house and senate as well as the President will soon be conservatives...when is the last time that happened?


----------



## HistoryHound

To everyone who told me they were moving to Canada if Trump won I'm going to be nice. Google Flights

Just stay out of Montreal. I like Montreal. Oh and Newfoundland. The Newfies really don't want you either.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Moving to Canada? Good luck, their immigration website just crashed*
4:49 am
If Canada was your exit strategy, it may be time to brainstorm a Plan B.


----------



## kwflatbed

*'RECLAIM OUR COUNTRY'S DESTINY' 
Trump wins presidency, defeats Clinton in historic election upset*

*VIDEOS: Chris Wallace on Trump's 'pitch perfect' speech*







| *How will Donald Trump fill Supreme Court vacancy?*








*VIDEO: Amb. Bolton previews Trump's foreign policy*







| *TRUMP'S AGENDA: What his election means for America*
*SHOCK AND AWE: World leaders welcome Trump with mixed reactions*
*TODD STARNES: A loud cheer for the Silent Majority that lifted Trump to victory*
*DAN GAINOR: Trump triumphs - Media's 'primal scream' is heard round the world*
*STATEHOUSE VICTORIES: GOP wins governors' races in Vt., Mo., Ind.* | *SLIDESHOW: Photos of Election Day 2016*








*BALLOT MEASURES: Calif. votes to legalize recreational marijuana, Colo. voters back assisted suicide*
*EXIT POLL: Fox News general election summary * | *READ FULL RESULTS*


*LIVE BLOG
Clinton to address election results in the morning*
*VIDEO: What's next for Democratic Party following Clinton defeat?*








*MARKET PLUNGE: Trump takes key swing states, Dow futures drope more than 700 points*
*VIDEO: Gutfeld - Small town America is tired of being mocked *








*BOOTED OUT: Sheriff Joe Arpaio of Arizona loses 7th term*


*GOP MAINTAINS CONTROL
Republicans projected
to hold House, Senate*
*VIDEO: Republicans maintain control of Congress*








*KEY PICKUP: Illinois' Kirk defeated by Duckworth in tight Senate race*
*HOLDING ON: Florida's Marco Rubio wins re-election in Senate race*
*HISTORIC VOTE: Nevada's Cortez Masto becomes 1st Latina elected to the US Senate*
*REMATCH WON: Johnson holds on in Wisconsin, beats Feingold*


*MEDIA BUZZ
Trump defies both the media and establishment*
*WILLIAM WHALEN: 10 things President-Elect Trump should do now*
*LIZ PEEK: Donald wins - 'Deplorables' trump Clinton*
*DOUG SCHOEN: What Trump's incredible victory means for Democrats*


----------



## kwflatbed

*President Elect Donald Trump Thanks Law Enforcement In Acceptance Speech*









Donald Trump, defying the odds, defeated Hillary Clinton on Tuesday and will become the 45th President of the United States.

In his acceptance speech, just before 0300 hours on Wednesday, he thanked his family, many members of his staff and then law enforcement.

He started with a mention of the United States Secret Service.

"I've gotten to know some incredible people. The Secret Service people. They are tough and they are smart and they are sharp&#8230;"

He then transitioned specifically to New York Law Enforcement.

"Law enforcement in New York City. They are here tonight. They are spectacular people. Sometimes underappreciated unfortunately but we appreciate them."

President Elect Donald Trump Thanks Law Enforcement In Acceptance Speech


----------



## PPD54

Goose said:


> Woohoo! Glad to see that even though our state went blue as usual, the voters in the other states were loud enough to be heard and we all got to voice our extreme displeasure for the way this country has been going. It's sad but not surprising that she couldn't do a concession speech...but then again they probably never even wrote one.
> 
> Also, it's amazing that the majority in the house and senate as well as the President will soon be conservatives...when is the last time that happened?


1928!


----------



## kwflatbed

*'NOT MY PRESIDENT!': Intense protests breakout across US over Trump election, dozens arrested*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Liberal media types savage Trump, his supporters and the press for upset victory*
*GOP UNDOING OBAMACARE? Trump win may put plan on chopping block*
*CAN TRUMP KILL OBAMACARE? He'll have to answer these questions first *
*'THE O'REILLY FACTOR': Obama would be 'one of the worst presidents ever' if he pardons Hillary, Giuliani says*
*JUAN WILLIAMS: Clinton legacy deserves better than bitter, angry supporters*
*LIVE BLOG: Biden reassures Jewish org about Trump presidency* | *READ FULL RESULTS*









*UNIFYING LEADER?
Ryan says Trump will bring Republicans together*

*FORECASTING THE UPSET: How two polls predicted Trump's victory*
*TODD STARNES: The silent majority that lifted Trump to victory*
*VIDEO: Election results give pot smokers a high*

















*'HANNITY'
Gingrich has tough words for 'Never Trumpers'*

*VIDEO: Gingrich on President-elect Trump's calls for unity*








*VIDEO: Can the country unify following Trump's victory?*








*VIDEO: Where do the remaining election results stand?*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'PRETTY CRAZY IDEA'
Zuckerberg denies 'fake news' affected election*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Media remain hostile to Trump even as some pundits admit they blew it*
*POLITICALLY WOUNDED? Christie's role unclear in Trump administration *
*MORE WITH LESS: Trump wins despite being outraised and outspent*
*TIME TO 'COME TOGETHER': Obama welcomes Trump to Oval Office*









*'SPECIAL REPORT'
Ryan says his meeting with Trump was 'exciting' *

*VIDEO: Conway on Trump's win, negativity during campaign*








*'HANNITY':  Priebus shoots down Chief of Staff rumors*


----------



## kwflatbed

*IN THE LOOP: Trump now has access to the most valuable US intelligence*


*TUG-O-WAR: DNC tensions could preview bitter leadership fight*
*TEAM TRUMP SHAKEUP: Pence takes over transition for president-elect*
*VIOLENT NIGHT: One person shot during anti-Trump protest in Portland*
*CALL FOR CALM: Team Trump urges Obama, Clinton to condemn rioting*
*TEAM LINE-UP: Who's who in the new Trump transition team*
*ERICK ERICKSON: Conservatives don't riot. They understand that individuals are good*
*VIDEO: Trump's transition team considers Cabinet appointments*








*VIDEO: Will Obama and Trump band together for the sake of the US?*

















*THE NEXT GENERATION?*
*Chelsea Clinton reportedly groomed for Congress run*

*POSSIBLE COMPROMISE? Trump reportedly willing to keep parts of ObamaCare*
*'TEARS' AND 'FEAR': Harry Reid not taking Trump win well*
*OPINION: Can Trump walk away from the Iran deal?*
*








'DON'T VOTE TRUMP!'
Motorist beaten as bystanders laugh, jeer

STREET BRAWL: Florida cops keep peace as Trump protesters run into Marines at pub
LEAVING A BAD TASTE? GrubHub CEO's anti-Trump memo sparks backlash
VIDEO: California threatens secession over Trump?








*


----------



## kwflatbed

*DEAL DILEMMA: Trump reportedly looking for way out of climate pact*


*'IMMINENT' DECISION: Trump to announce his chief of staff pick soon*
*IN THE LOOP: Trump now has access to top US intelligence*
*VIDEO: Conway on the 100-day plan*








*FBI TO BLAME? Clinton tells DNC fundraisers Comey letter sank her presidential bid*
*VIDEO: Clinton blames election defeat on FBI director's letter*








*TIMES TO 'REFLECT': Publisher vows paper will report honestly*









*TASTELESS ATTEMPT?
Pol's election email draws rebuke instead of laughs*

*VIDEO: How Donald Trump won*








*OPINION: A conservative's advice for the newly humbled press*









*PROTESTS RAGE ON
1 shot, more arrests in 4th night of anti-Trump rallies*

*NOT OVER: Massive protests planned for Inauguration Day*
*VOW TO 'FIGHT': Anti-Trump protesters take to streets across US*
*BATTLE PROLONGED: Voters target electorates to switch their vote*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BANNON BACKLASH: Trump's appointment draws fiery criticism*


*VIDEO: Trump names Priebus chief of staff, Bannon chief strategist*








* PROGRAMMING ALERT: Reince Priebus joins 'Fox & Friends' at 7 a.m. ET Monday*
*WILLIAM WHALEN: 4 takeaways from Trump's appointment of Priebus*
*VIDEO: A closer look at what's in store for the Trump transition*








*THE NEW CHENEY? Pence leading transition effort hints at big role in Trump White House*
*DR. MANNY: How Newt Gingrich may help shape Trump's health care plan*
*HIGH-COURT CHANGES: Trump's presidential pen could remake Supreme Court's agenda*


*FIRST PRIORITY
Trump repeats border wall vow, but fencing possible*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Can President Trump deliver on his promises?*
*'FOX NEWS SUNDAY' McCarthy: GOP will repeal ObamaCare, put up a wall *
*'BE VERY CAREFUL': Conway says Dems should call for calm, quit attacks on Trump*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'YOU ARE SECURE': Chicago mayor promises to keep sanctuary city status; defy Trump, federal law*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump, on CBS, signals a more conciliatory approach*
*'PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN': Obama says Dems should reflect on loss*
*LOOMING TRADE WAR? China hints at showdown as Trump talks to leader*
*BERNIE 'HUMILIATED': Blasts Dems' inability to connect to working class*
*CAPITOL COMPROMISE? Newly elected members eye infrastructure deal*
*TODD STARNES: Black teens beat white Trump supporter - Where is President Obama now?*
*FINAL TALLY: Clinton wins New Hampshire's 4 Electoral College votes*









*TOP CONTENDER?
Giuliani favorite for Trump's secretary of state*

*UNDER CONSIDERATION: Ingraham possible nominee for WH press secretary *
*'BROAD JOB': Gingrich wants to be 'general planner' of Trump admin*









*TUCKER CARLSON DEBUT
Ingraham talks possible WH press secretary role*

*VIDEO: Tucker Carlson previews his new prime-time show*








*TUCKER CARLSON DEBUT: Sen. Cotton: We need to focus on immigration*
*VIDEO: What to expect on 'Tucker Carson Tonight'*


----------



## HistoryHound

> *YOU ARE SECURE': Chicago mayor promises to keep sanctuary city status; defy Trump, federal law*


As terrible as I thought those movies were, I think they had the right idea in the _Divergent_ series. Wall off Chicago and let them sort it out for themselves for a couple hundred years.


----------



## kwflatbed

*PENCE PURGE: VP-elect removing lobbyists from Trump transition team*


*'COME TOGETHER': Immigration activists retool their push for reform*
*CLINTON PROBES STILL ON: Congressional investigations will go forward, GOP lawmakers say*
*HOUSE DIVIDED: GOP backs Ryan for speaker, as Dems lukewarm on Pelosi*
*'FIRED UP': Obama vows to fight Trump to keep regulations in place*
*ATTACK ON TRUMP: Reid says election 'sparked a wave of hate crimes'*
*GRANTED ACCESS: President-elect Trump completes first intelligence briefing*
*TODD STARNES: Foul-mouthed, anti-Trump professor accosts US Senator on hiking trail*
*NEWT GINGRICH: 7 questions for the New York Times*









*'HANNITY'
Giuliani would be 'honored' to serve in Trump admin.*

*VIDEO: Former Sen. Jim Webb - 'Interest politics' ruined Dems*








*'TUCKER CARLSON TONIGHT': Webb says Dems don't like working class*
*SEAN HANNITY: Trump must ignore the media and trust his gut*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'SWAMP' THINGS
Trump transition team announces 5-year lobbying ban for appointees*


*VIDEO: Is Pence fulfilling Trump's promise to 'drain the swamp'?*








*'STAY ENGAGED': Clinton urges supporters to persevere*
*TOUGH ON CUBA? Leaders, activists urge Trump to reduce relations*
*VOTER FRAUD AT PLAY? Complaints emerge amid tight NC governor's race*
*WELFARE TRAP? Swelling ObamaCare Medicaid costs may hit education, infrastructure $$*


*SKEWING HIS RECORD?
Debate rages over Trump's stance on LGBT issues*
*OPINION: Trump will be a friend for the LGBT community*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Disarray, families torn apart emerges as Trump narrative*
*'POISON' CRACKDOWN: Trump's push to fight drugs may start with China*









*'HANNITY'
Conway: Trump already 'draining the swamp'*
*'OBJECTified: Donald Trump': Fox News Channel to debut special*
*JUAN WILLIAMS: Trump needs to stop ditching the press pool*
*JUDGE NAPOLITANO: The gross mismanagement of the FBI*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRUMP TEAM FORMING? Flynn
offered national security adviser job*


*CONFLICT OF INTEREST? Dual roles for Trump family spark ethics concerns*
*TRUMP TAKES CHARGE: 'Landing teams' dispatched to Obama agencies*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Facebook is polluting the media environment with garbage*
*DEM UNREST GROWS: Ohio Rep. Ryan challenges Pelosi for minority leader*
*KEY MEETING: Trump, Romney set to meet*
*STAYING PUT: Ford chairman tells Trump plant staying in US*
*'DON'T TELL ME': Georgia man deliberately stays in the dark on election results*









*DON'T REMAIN 'SILENT'
Obama to anti-Trump protesters: March on*

*SEAN HANNITY: Toughen up, crybabies -- Trump is your president*
*TODD STARNES: Students told not to fly Old Glory over backlash fears*
*OPINION: Harvard student's open letter to Ivy League's delicate flowers *









*'THE O'REILLY FACTOR'
Conway: Russia big factor in relationship with Trump*

*VIDEO: Kellyanne Conway weighs in on Trump transition*








*VIDEO: Trump meets with potential Cabinet picks*








*VIDEO: Nunes provides insight into Trump's transition to power*








*OPINION: 4 essential things Douglas MacArthur would tell President-elect Trump*


----------



## kwflatbed

*MUSICAL MESSAGE: Vice President-elect Mike Pence booed at 'Hamilton'*


*WRONG LESSON: Election derangement syndrome hits K-12*
*VIDEO: Schlapp, Williams debate how Pence will work with Congress*








*HANNITY: Fanning flames instead of calling for calm is classic Obama*
*'TOTAL HARASSMENT': Clinton backers press electors to flip in last-ditch bid to deny Trump*
*STAYING PUT: Ford chairman tells Trump plant staying in US*
*STROKE OF A PEN: Prez-elect settles Trump University lawsuit for $25M*
*OPINION: 5 reasons Hillary lost (no, she can't blame Comey)*









*BASHING REMARKS
Sessions praise of Rosa Parks belies 'racist' claims*

*OPINION: Here's why Jeff Sessions is the perfect pick for attorney general*
*'DECENCY': Judge orders Border Patrol to improve detention conditions*
*GREGG JARRETT: Will Trump channel Reagan to end sanctuary cities?*









*FASHION BOYCOTT 
First lady designer refuses to dress Melania Trump*

*OPINION: The New York Times in a tizzy over Melania Trump's fashion choices. Seriously?*


----------



## kwflatbed

*WHO'S UP NEXT? Trump goes to NJ to talk with Christie, Giuliani, others *


*NEXT PENTAGON CHIEF? Trump team: Mattis strong candidate for Cabinet post*
*VIDEO: Trump team calls Mattis strong candidate for Cabinet post*








*OLIVE BRANCH? Trump, Romney meet for 'far-reaching conversation' after lobbing shots during campaign*
*TRUMP MEETS RHEE: Meets with school reformer, Democrat*
*WARNING SIGN: Top defense officials signal they want NSA director out*
*'DON'T ASSUME THE WORST': Obama meets world leaders more focused on Trump*
*COLLISION COURSE: Trump WH can hit sanctuary cities in wallets*









*DEMOCRATIC 'BERN'
Sanders has no plans to change independent status*

*VIDEO: Herman Cain accuses Democrats of 'toxic name-calling'*








*VIDEO: Democrats react to Trump's nominations*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NOT BITING HIS TONGUE: Obama says he'll speak out against Trump if his policies put US ideals at risk*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Some in the media dig in against 'normalizing' Donald Trump*
*TURKEY DETERRED? Erdogan 'disillusioned' by White House*
*VIDEO: Obama's Transpacific Partnership faces uncertain futur*








*VIDEO: Obama says most of Americans agree with my worldview*








*BRIEF CHAT: Obama and Putin discuss Syria, Ukraine at Peru summit*
*LAST LICKS: Obama defends legacy, takes swipe at Republicans*
*FIGHT COMING? Regulatory rollback pits Obama against Trump*









*NO HARD FEELINGS?
Trump's transition team pushes for party unity*

*VIDEO: Trump meets with Mitt Romney as he shapes his Cabinet*








*VIDEO: Schumer warns Sessions will need 'a very thorough vetting'*








*'FOX NEWS SUNDAY': Schumer hints at possible compromises with Trump*
*OPINION: Trump's economy will benefit ordinary investors*









*MELANIA MOCKED
Gigi Hadid lays into future first lady in AMAs skit*

*BIG NIGHT: Drake, Bieber winners, Selena gets emotional*
*VIDEO: Kanye booed after saying he would've voted for Trump*








*KANYE FLAKES OUT: West cancels LA concert after wild rant*
*OPINION: The New York Times is in a tizzy over Melania Trump's fashion choices. Seriously?*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'THE HOUSE IS BURNING'
Ryan, set to challenge Pelosi, fears for Democrats*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Can there be a 'reset' between Trump and the media?*
*END OF GUN BOOM? Trump's 2nd Amendment stance may slow sales*
*FIRST 100 DAYS: Trump outlines plans in YouTube video*
*LIVE BLOG: Dem Rep. Tulsi Gabbard meets with President-elect Trump*


*IMPASSIONED BATTLE
Note shows Trump relative fought to stay in Germany*
*LAST CHANCE: Judge tells US citizens to leave if can't accept Trump*
*TRUMP COUNTRY: Michigan supporters want quick progress on trade, taxes*



*'HANNITY'
VP-elect Pence backs
$1T infrastructure bill*
*VIDEO: Pence on entertainers' disrespectful attacks*








*VIDEO: Conway details Trump's Cabinet selection process*








*'THE KELLY FILE': Conway says Trump partially owes win to negative coverage*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TROUBLED OVER TPP: Merkel 'not happy' over demise of trade pact*


*VIDEO: President-elect Trump lays out plan for first 100 days*








*VIDEO: Trump eyeing former military officers to run the Pentagon*








*CHARITY 'SELF-DEALING'? Trump Foundation under fire for possible improper use of funds*
*THE DOCTOR IS IN? Carson: Trump offered HUD secretary, other positions*
*TOUGH TIMES: Trump takes on paper in closed door powwow*
*MITT TOPS LIST: Romney leads Trump's picks for secretary of state*
*'HELP HER HEAL': Trump won't pursue charges against Clinton, aide says*









*'WAITING AND HOPING'*
*De Niro appears to turn down heated Trump tone*

*NO CONCERNS? Dalai Lama says 'I have no worries' about Trump's election*
*BACKTRACKING? Trump seems to be changing his mind on climate change*









*'TUCKER CARLSON'*
*Gingrich: Romney not best secretary of state choice*

*THE O'REILLY FACTOR: Priebus says Trump 'not looking to further injure' Clintons *
*VIDEO: Trump walks back pledge to pursue Clinton probe*








*SEAN HANNITY: Trump must ignore media, haters and listen to backers*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'THE KELLY FILE': Trump names Haley, DeVos to cabinet; Carson says he's 'thinking about' offer on 'table'*


*VIDEO: Some big Cabinet announcements for incoming admin.*








*'LAW IS TOTALLY ON MY SIDE': Trump shrugs off potential conflicts of interests while in White House*
*DIVEST: Lawmaker says state shouldn't fund Trump's wall*
*VIDEO: Academics, lawyers push Clinton to seek election recount*








*POLL: Despite election, voters support abortion, oppose wall*
*VIDEO: Protecting Trump, family costing taxpayers millions daily*








*BIG MONEY? Trump immigration stance helps private prisons *
*Latest News*

*Trump's battle against illegal immigrant sanctuary may end at church steps*
- VIDEO: The push for sanctuary campuses and cities


----------



## kwflatbed

*READY TO LEGISLATE
Breakneck pace ahead for Republicans in Congress*

*STRENGTHENING TIES? Asia is nervous about Trump, but US-India ties could improve*
*CORPORATE FAULT LINES: House GOP business-tax plan upends US policy*
*FAR RIGHT TURN AHEAD? Supreme Court choice on Trump's agenda*


*PARTISAN AGENCY? 
100 percent of donations went to Dem candidates*
*DONATIONS: Trump's team to raise millions for Jan. 20 events*
*VIDEO: Rep. Ellison accused of avoiding questions about past*








*VIDEO: Supporters push Hillary campaign to seek recount*


----------



## kwflatbed

*RELIGION UNDER ATTACK?
Mosques receive letters praising Trump, threatening Muslims*


*DISCRIMINATION? School probes Muslim kindergartner's mistreatment allegation*
*OUTLAW VEILS: Dutch lawmakers debate proposed limited ban on burqa, niqab*
*MAKING HISTORY: Reporter becomes Canada's first hijab-clad news anchor*
*ANTI-SEMITIC REMARKS: Rabbi taunted after Trump's election win*
*VIOLATING LAWS? Justice Department sues NJ town that blocked mosque*


*'PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN'
Trump calls Wisconsin recount effort a 'scam'*
*DOWN FOR THE COUNT: Clinton team joins Stein's three-state vote recount *
*MORE FOR THE IRS: For some in middle class, Trump plan would mean tax increase*
*VIDEO: Trump transition team reacts to Clinton joining recount*








*VIDEO: Clinton campaign joins effort to recount votes*


----------



## kwflatbed

*BACK TO BUSINESS: Trump turns focus back on cabinet appointments as recount distractions loom large*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Trump is drawing flak over emerging positions*
*VIDEO: Is Trump considering a Democrat for secretary of state? *








*VIDEO: Trump claims millions of people voted illegally for Clinton*








*VIDEO: President-elect Trump calls recount efforts a 'scam'*








*MORE FOR THE IRS? Trump's plan would mean tax hike for some married couples, middle class, analysis*
*VIDEO: How will President-elect Trump shape the Supreme Court?*








*GROWING TEAM: Falwell says Trump offered him education secretary job*


----------



## kwflatbed

*PRICE IS RIGHT
Trump to nominate Georgia rep as HHS secretary*

*'ABSURD' ACCUSATION: States push back on Trump's claims of voter fraud*
*CRITICIZING CONWAY? Trump reportedly 'furious' about Romney comments*
*LIVE BLOG: VP elect Mike Pence promises a 'busy week' *









*'HANNITY'
Gingrich slams recount effort led by Clinton, Stein*

*MEDIA BUZZ: Stein launches it, Hillary backs it, Trump fuels it*
*ROOT OUT FRAUD: Stein cites hacking concerns as reason for recounts*
*'THE KELLY FILE': Judge Nap says Trump's business dealings more political*


----------



## kwflatbed

*MAJOR VICTORY: Carrier comes to an agreement with Trump, Pence to keep 'close to 1,000 jobs' in Indiana*


*MNUCHIN IN: Trump to nominate financier for Treasury Secretary*
*WHO IS HE? Trump's Man Steve Mnuchin; Wall Street, Hollywood and Now Treasury?*
*CRITICAL PICKS: Tough task ahead as Trump builds national security team*
*TRUMP'S CHOICE: President-elect nominates Elaine Chao as Transportation Secretary*
*JUST WHAT THE DOCTOR ORDERED: HHS pick could undo ObamaCare *
*LIVE BLOG: Conway says to expect more announcements early Wednesday*
*DR. MANNY: Why the medical community should celebrate Trump's trust in Price*









*MENDING OLD WOUNDS
Romney hopeful for Trump admin. after dinner meeting*

*VIDEO: Romney addresses reporters after dinner with Trump*








*MEDIA BUZZ: Making news by ripping the media and flag-burners*
*NO DICE: Wis. judge refuses to order hand recount*









*'HANNITY'
Pence: ObamaCare repeal will be 'first out the gate'*

*NEWT GINGRICH: President-elect Trump's three greatest challenges*
*SEAN HANNITY: Hillary's recount scheme exposes media double standard*


----------



## kwflatbed

*STILL AT RISK? 
Carrier jobs could still be lost, despite Trump deal*

*SWEET DEAL: Will Trump strike an agreement with Oreo?*
*TRUMP MOMENT ABROAD: Europe sees populist leaders rise amid anger*
*NEW TRUMP MOVEMENT: Carrier jobs deal shows he means business, aides say*


*HANNITY 
Gorka: Trump's 'reapplying common sense' to gov't*
*HANNITY: Gingrich: 'Chuck Schumer has no ideas, he has no reforms'*
*WATCH: President-elect Donald Trump and VP-elect Mike Pence sit down with 'Hannity' tomorrow at 10pm*
*VIDEO: Gorka: Obama counterterrorism policy is 'absolute insanity'*


----------



## kwflatbed

*HEATED POST-ELECTION FORUM
Clinton campaign says Trump gave platform to white supremacists*


*ELECTION: Wisconsin first state to start presidential recount*
*GREGG JARRETT: The latest parlour game -- what will Trump do with his business?*
*VIDEO: Trump - No reason for businesses to leave the US anymore*








*'GO FIGHT THE TERRORISTS': Muslim-Americans betting on Trump in anti-terror fight*
*GREG GUTFELD: Obama becomes the victim and plays the blame game*<









*OPINION
What we would get with Mattis as Defense Sec.*

*'MAD DOG' TO DEFENSE: Trump tells rally he'll nominate Gen. James Mattis to hea*
*VIDEO: Trump - We're going to appoint Gen. Mattis as Sec. of Defense*








*AHEAD OF THE GAME: Trump building team quicker than predecessors*
*SLIDESHOW: A look at who makes up Trump's cabinet*









*HANNITY 
Trump has 'three or four' Supreme Court candidates*

*VIDEO: Trump talks transition process, keeping campaign promises*








*VIDEO: Pence: Trump will not rest until we get this economy moving *


----------



## kwflatbed

*IMMIGRATION POLICY FEARS
Mexicans fret over coming changes under new Trump administration*


*OPINION: Rep. McCaul says yes, we will build a wall, put Mexico on a "payment plan" and enforce the law*
*DIPLOMATIC DANCE: Trump talks with Taiwanese president, breaking protocol and risking China's ire*
*BLASTING STEIN: Trump's legal team rips candidate while pushing back against Michigan vote recount*
*HARD FEELINGS: Clinton rep says Trump gave platform to white supremacists *
*CEREBRAL WARRIOR: James 'Mad Dog' Mattis described as 'straight talking'*
*GIVING BACK: Trump's early congressional supporters find their loyalty rewarded*
*OPINION: Liberals get hysterical over the 'alt-right' but we're living in a 'alt-left' world*
*JUDGE JEANINE: Clinton Foundation should force special prosecutor case *


----------



## kwflatbed

*'COMMITTED TO THIS FIGHT'
Green Party's Jill Stein switches strategy in Pennsylvania recount*


*'CRONY CAPITALISM': Sarah Palin hits Trump's jobs deal with Carrier*
*OPINION: Why Trump was right to talk with Taiwan's president*
*'CRONY CAPITALISM': Sarah Palin hits Trump's jobs deal with Carrier*
*GOOD CALL: Former ambassador to China backs Trump on Taiwan contact*
*DIPLOMATIC DANCE: Trump talks with Taiwanese president, breaking protocol and risking China's ire*
*VIDEO: China lodges formal complaint after Trump's call with Taiwan*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NOT BACKING DOWN: Trump defends Taiwan call in fresh jabs at China *


*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump brings back media-bashing, but does he want war?*
*VIDEO: Trump team on Taiwan: It was 'just a phone call'*








*VIDEO: Trump faces backlash after receiving call from Taiwan*








*'A VERY EXPENSIVE MISTAKE': Trump vows 35 percent tax on US businesses that go overseas*
*DIPLOMATIC DRAMA: Trump widens the search for his secretary of state*
*HIGH NOON: Judge orders Michigan recount to begin Monday*
*OPINION: Why Trump was right to talk with Taiwan's president*


----------



## kwflatbed

*SHOWDOWN LOOMS: Iran vows to fight Trump over landmark nuke deal*



*[URL='http://video.foxnews.com/v/5219932120001/']VIDEO: Will the Iran nuclear deal be undone under Trump?*










*MEDIA BUZZ: Liberal journalists coming to grips with Trump's win, Hillary's loss*
*NO BIG DEAL? Ex-Obama national security adviser shrugs off Trump-Taiwan call*
*VIDEO: Trump's call with the president of Taiwan sparks outrage *








*VIDEO: Cal Thomas - The media will never admit they were wrong*








*DONALD DISS: Texas Republican elector says he won't cast vote for Trump*
*LIVE BLOG: Gore meets with President-elect Trump*









*'HANNITY'
Gingrich: Trump's Taiwan call 'tough signal to Beijing'*

*VIDEO: Gingrich says secretary of state needs to be a great manager*








*WAR OF WORDS: Trump's Taiwan call angers China*
*'THE KELLY FILE': Remini on speaking out on church after leaving Scientology*
[/URL]


----------



## kwflatbed

*FROM DES MOINES TO BEIJING?
Sources: Iowa Gov. Terry Branstad offered ambassador to China post*


*TRUMP INTRODUCES HIS PICK: Mattis 'grateful' for defense secretary nod, GOP tries to hasten confirmation*
*VIDEO: Trump introduces defense secretary nominee Gen. Mattis *








*CONFIRMATION CLASH: Reps spar over bid to help Trump's Pentagon pick*
*'CANCEL ORDER': Trump rips price tag on Boeing's Air Force One*
*AIN'T OVER YET: Anti-Trumpers aiming for chaotic Electoral College*
*NO DEAL: Trump targets Boeing for 'out of control' costs*
*BLOATED BUREAUCRACY: Pentagon buried internal study that exposed $125B in waste*
*FIRST 100 DAYS: Trump's Supreme Court choice could have a lifetime impact*
*SWITCHING SIDES? Some celeb foes are giving Trump a chance, and some are not*









*OPINION
I'm a Democrat but I admit it's now Trump 2, Dems 0*

*INKING ANOTHER DEAL: Japan's SoftBank to invest $50B, create 50K jobs in US *
*NEW MARK: Banks, telecoms lift Dow to new record*
*VIDEO: Trump tweets warning to US businesses outsourcing jobs*

















*'HANNITY' 
Lewandowski: Trump's speech was 'a home run'*

*'HANNITY': Lewandowski: Clinton campaign blames 'everybody except themselves' for defeat*
*'THE KELLY FILE': Rep. Jim Jordan on effort to impeach IRS commissioner *


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trump named Time's 'Person of the Year'*
Updated: 7:47 AM EST Dec 7, 2016

Associated Press

*WASHINGTON -*
Donald Trump is Time magazine's Person of the Year.

The president-elect's selection was announced Wednesday morning on NBC's "Today" show.

The Manhattan real estate magnate went from fiery underdog to win the White House over Democrat Hillary Clinton.

Trump won the Electoral College vote, while Clinton won the popular vote.

Time's managing editor Nancy Gibbs said Clinton was the No. 2 finalist.

Trump named Time's 'Person of the Year'


----------



## kwflatbed

*'GET OUT THE VOTE': GOP aims to grow majority in final Senate race, amid shades of Clinton-Trump fight*


*VIDEO: Rubio on the Senate's goals under a Trump administration*








*VIDEO: Republicans maintain control of the House and the Senate*








*ELECTION WINNERS: Here come the new senators and House members -- some for a repeat*
*DR. MANNY: Trump's power of negotiation will save lives in the future*
*'GREAT HONOR': Trump named Time magazine's Person of the Year*
*BIAS ALERT: Time mag brands Trump a 'huckster,' calls Clinton 'an American Moses'*


*RECOUNT HALTED
Federal judge ruling seals Trump's win in Michigan*
*EPA CRITIC TAPPED: Trump to nominate Oklahoma AG Scott Pruitt to head agency*
*MEDIA BUZZ: The press says Trump is riling Up the corporate world*
*EXCLUSIVE: Trump sits down with 'Fox News Sunday'*


*HEALTH CARE DEAL 
Brown blocks Senate resolution for Pearl Harbor*
*VIDEO: Rand Paul: Clinton Foundation should bail out miners' fund*








*VIDEO: Americans remember the Pearl Harbor attack, 75 years later*








*IGNORING PROCEDURES? Lawmakers bid to extract answers from VA over rogue dentist*


*'HANNITY' 
Clarke: US must enforce
its borders under Trump*
*'HANNITY': Bossie says Trump wants "to be president of all of the people" *
*VIDEO: Hannity to Trump: If you want a real friend in DC, get a dog*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'HAVEN'T PLAYED BY THE RULES'
Trump accused Chinese of 'massive theft of intellectual property'*


*GENERAL CONSENSUS: Trump picks 'Band of Brothers' for key positions*
*VIDEO: The first 100 days - Trump's emphasis on national security*








*TERRIFIED BY TRUMP: Activist groups stoke fears, raise funds off incoming administration*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump meets with parade of liberals amid accusations of divisiveness*
*VIDEO: Clinton allies reportedly plot anti-Trump movement*








*HARD-LINE PICKS: Immigration hawks buoyed by Trump choices for DHS secretary, AG*


*'LIVES ARE AT RISK'
Clinton decries fake news, calling rise an epidemic*
*SO LONG, HARRY: Reid leaves Senate after 34 years of glory, gaffes*
*VIDEO: Sen. Harry reid gives farewell speech on Senate floor*








*'TEARS' AND 'FEAR': Harry Reid is not taking Trump's election well*


*OUSTED FROM OFFICE
South Korean lawmakers vote to impeach president*
*POWERS UNCLEAR? S. Korea's interim leader was Park defender*
*'PERKS' REMAIN: S. Korea's president loses power, keeps title, house, salary*


*FOX NEWS PRIMETIME 
Hannity: 'Ladies, your uteruses will be fine'*
*HANNITY: Hannity on the collective freak-out from the cry baby left*








*OPINION: I'm a Democrat but Clinton staffer Jennifer Palmieri's twisted logic is exactly why we lost*


----------



## kwflatbed

*THE FIRST 100 DAYS: Can Donald Trump really 'drain the swamp'?*


*BOWING OUT: Giuliani drops out of Cabinet post contention*
*JOBS FIRST: Trump names Dow Chemical CEO Liveris to head Manufacturing Council*
*WALL STREET VET: Goldman banker to lead Trump's Economic Council*
*GET OUT THE VOTE: Trump stumps for Louisiana Senate candidate*
*CUT OFF: Trump closes companies tied to Saudi Arabia*









*SIGNED INTO LAW*
*Senate approves spending bill, averts gov't shutdown*

*VIDEO: Senate in stalemate as government funding dries up*








*WATER BILL: Congress approves legislature to authorize drought, Flint projects*


*'HANNITY' 
Ryan: 'We've been fighting Barack Obama for 8 years' *
*VIDEO: Paul Ryan says it's so exciting to tackle big issues with Trump*








*OPINION: Why I have high hopes for Betsy DeVos to lead Trump's Education Department*
*Latest News

What's next for Hillary? Latest moves indicate Clinton won't fade away
*


----------



## kwflatbed

*PREPARING TO FIGHT: House Freedom Caucus spars with GOP brass on IRS, Obamacare after lull*


*'THEY WANT TO BE STRONG': Trump calls leading US armed forces a 'great honor and responsibility'*
*'TIME TO MOVE ON': Trump team responds to probe of Russian hacking*
*FIRST 100 DAYS: Can Donald Trump really 'drain the swamp'?*
*'THE KELLY FILE': Student under fire for recording prof's anti-Trump rant*










*GOP ADDS TO MAJORITY
John Kennedy wins US Senate race in Louisiana*
*VIDEO:Sen. Kelly Ayotte concedes race to Democrat Maggie Hassan*








*FAREWELL HARRY: Schumer delivers emotional goodbye to Senate Democratic Leader Reid*


----------



## kwflatbed

*'SERIOUS CONCERN': Chinese official urges Trump to stick to 'one-China' policy after critical comments*


*'FOX NEWS SUNDAY' EXCLUSIVE: Trump vows no wrecking ball to Obama legacy, but wants 'clean'-up *
*MEDIA BUZZ: The media call Trump a 'cyberbully,' even when he's punching back*
*VIDEO: Trump calls reports of Russian interference 'ridiculous'*








*HEALTH HAZARD: trump filling his Cabinet with ObamaCare foes*
*INVESTIGATE COMEY? Retiring Reid seeks probe, wants FBI boss to quit*
*BIDEN HIS TIME? Outing VP leaves door open to 2020 White House run*


*POSITION FILLED?
Sources: Trump set to pick Tillerson to lead State Dept.*
*VIDEO: Trump says ExxonMobil CEO is 'much more than a business executive'*










*ILLINOIS GOP TARGETED?
FBI: Russians possibly hacked state Republicans*

*VIDEO: GOP, Dems call to examine CIA Russian hacking report*








*'RIDICULOUS': Trump challenges claims that Russia interfered with 2016 election*
*HACKING FEARS: Obama orders review of 2016 election*
*Israel PM Netanyahu hopes to work with Trump to undo Iran nuclear deal*


----------



## kwflatbed

*KEEPING IT IN THE FAMILY
Trump says oldest sons, execs will handle business during presidency*


*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump battles establishment on CIA, State and Russia*
*SEC OF STATE PICK: Trump says he'll announce nominee Tuesday morning*
*VIDEO: Rex Tillerson's ties to Moscow spark outrage in Congress*








*CONFLICTING INFORMATION: Intel committee chairman says CIA report on Russia challenges DNI testimony*
*'BIG PRIORITY': Top aide says Trump sees moving US Embassy in Israel to Jerusalem as important*
*VIDEO: Intel agencies concerned over Trump skipping daily briefings*








*RECOUNT FINALIZED: Trump wins certified in Wisconsin, Pennsylvania*


*NEW HAT IN THE RING
Labor Secretary Perez plans bid for DNC chair*
*VIDEO: DNC chair candidate talks his hopes for the Democratic Party*








*VIDEO: Ellison accused of avoiding questions about his past*


















*'HANNITY'
Gingrich: Furor over report on Russian prying 'stupid'*

*VIDEO: Gingrich - Hack claim is example of propaganda media*








*VIDEO: Judge Nap on Russia's alleged involvement in hacks*








*LIZ PEEK: Sore loser Obama turns to Russian hacking to delegitimize Trump's triumph *


----------



## kwflatbed

*BIAS ALERT: Media types hit panic button over CIA Russia assessment*


*NEW PICK FOR INTERIOR: Trump to choose Rep. Zinke to head department*
*DOUBLE STANDARD? Media warn Trump could exploit US 'propaganda' arm - under bipartisan law*
*VIDEO: Kurtz - Hyperbole over federal unit becoming 'Trump TV'*








*OPINION: Why Tillerson would be a disaster as Sec of State*
*OPINION: What every American should know about Rex Tillerson*
*FAMILY TIES: Trump says he will hand business off to eldest sons*
*WEST WINGMAN: Kanye, sans Kim, meets with Trump in NYC*


*COSTLY LEGAL FEARS?
Gov. Kasich OKs abortion ban, nixes heartbeat bill*
*VIDEO: Pope changes Church's abortion forgiveness policy*








*VIDEO: Mike Huckabee says I'm proud of Trump's pro-life stance*








*LEGISLATURE: Oklahoma may require restroom signs in effort to have 'abortion-free society'*










*TUCKER CARLSON *
*Conway says Trump forming a 'sharp cabinet'*

*'HANNITY':  Ingraham says Trump wants to improve lives of everyday Americans*








*NEWT GINGRICH: Donald Trump and the incredible 2016 election*
*White House petition suggests naming next Navy ship 'USS The Deplorables'*
President-elect intends to nominate former Texas Governor Rick Perry as Secretary of the U.S. Department of Energy


----------



## kwflatbed

*SCARED OF SWITCHING SIDES? 
Democrats scramble to prevent
their own from defecting to Trump*


*FANNING THE FLAMES: Electors' demands for Russia intel rise *
*VIDEO: Rollins, Trippi debate electors asking for Russia briefing*








*STEIN'S MAD MONEY: Nearly $1M of recount funds spent on overhead*
*'NOBODY LIKE YOU': Wary Silicon Valley leaders meet with Trump*
*OPINION: Sore loser Obama turns to Russian hacking to delegitimize Trump's win*
*TRUMP TRANSITION: Trump taps Ronna Romney McDaniel for RNC chair*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Press watchdogs bare their teeth at Trump, but did past presidents feel the bite?*
*READ FULL POLL RESULTS*


*OBAMA DOESN'T SIGN
Renewal of sanctions against Iran becomes law *
*VIDEO: The First 100 Days: The Iran nuclear deal*








*DRAWING UP PLANS? Iran, angered by US sanctions bill, considers atomic boats*










*'THE KELLY FILE' 
King: Canceled Russia intel briefing is 'disgraceful' *

*VIDEO: Conway on Russia and intel briefs, Trump business interests*








*OPINION: Trump's era of disruption has only just begun*


----------



## kwflatbed

Obama says US needs to respond to Russian cyberattacks -- 'and we will'


*THE FIRST 100 DAYS: Trump vows to roll back energy industry regs*
*DRILL, BABY, DRILL: Team Trump could give greenlight to oil drilling in Alaska's Arctic refuge*
*INTRUSION ATTEMPT: Russian hackers tried, failed to breach RNC, officials say*
*EMBASSY MOVE? Trump taps attorney Friedman as ambassador to Israel*
*VIDEO: Tillerson proves Trump puts gas, oil before nation, activist says*








*LIVE BLOG: Hegseth top contender for VA post, says source*
*CITYWIDE SAFE SPACE: Free therapy because Trump won?*


*LEGAL SEARCH? 
Abedin says FBI never provided warrant for emails*
*VIDEO: WikiLeaks releases 'Huma Abedin, FBI, DOJ Special'*








*FOX NEWS POLL: Positive ratings for Obama as he leaves White House*
*READ THE FULL POLL RESULTS*










*'HANNITY' 
Assange: 'Our source is not the Russian gov't'*

*'TUCKER CARLSON TONIGHT': *Journalist comes unglued while grilled on tweets








*Obama administration on defense over fall of Aleppo*
- Evacuations begin in Aleppo as Kerry decries Assad regime's 'massacre'


----------



## HistoryHound

They need to stop with this "outrage" over the e-mails now. With the amount of time they've spent talking about them, the only thing that's surprising is that not once have they tried to deny that they were real. I'm not saying that the ends justify the means and if Russia is hacking US government agencies and officials; then, we obviously need to take it seriously. However, that doesn't mean people shouldn't also take the contents of the e-mails seriously.


----------



## kwflatbed

*OH, THE HUMA-NITY! No. 1 aide, inner circle blamed for Clinton loss*


*Emails suggest Huma Abedin was careless with classified info*








*Abedin says she never got FBI warrants for Weiner emails*
*AG Lynch regrets chatting with Bill Clinton on plane*
*Biden's unofficial WH bid; 'fake news' from the left?*
*Michelle Obama's suggestion Trump is end of 'hope' for America gets pushback*
*Judge Jeanine rips Michelle Obama - 'Since when did 'hope' rise and fall with you?' *


*DEM DISAGREEMENT
Brazile says DNC hacking occurred through election*
*Obama on US response to Russia hack of DNC emails*








*Assange says source of hacked emails not Moscow*
*Podesta says Russia engineered email hacks to keep Trump close *


*PROBLEM WITH PLEA
Actor Martin Sheen makes big mistake in elector pitch*
*Real reason that televised press briefings would help even a Trump White House*
* Trump almost certain to win Electoral College vote*
* Could the Electoral College deny Trump the presidency?*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TRUMP IS THE WINNER THIS WRAPS UP THIS THREAD !!!!!*


----------



## Goose

kwflatbed said:


> *TRUMP IS THE WINNER THIS WRAPS UP THIS THREAD !!!!!*


I was going to torture you by leaving it open until the inauguration.


----------



## HistoryHound

Goose said:


> I was going to torture you by leaving it open until the inauguration.


So you're saying hillary still has a chance?


----------



## Goose

HistoryHound said:


> So you're saying hillary still has a chance?


A chance to burn in hell?

You betcha.


----------

